# Which SASers do you ship?



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I was thinking this would be entertaining perhaps
then I was like, no Shanda that is so stupid and kind of inappropriate and maybe rude yeah
but then I was like, I DO WHAT I WANT ohp

Do you have any SAS member ships/pairings? ;D

I think I ship
5Guys1Punch x calichick

NO REGRETS

for those who don't know what 'shipping' or a 'ship' is;


> A term used to describe fan fictions that take previously created characters and put them as a pair. It usually refers to romantic relationships, but it can refer platonic ones as well. (Just think of "shipping" as short for "relationSHIP".)


-------------------------
**Moderator edit*

*If anyone does not like their name put on this thread, please PM one of the Moderators, and we'll delete it off. Threads like these can "put people on the spot" that might not like it.*
-Ventura


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

nevermind misunderstood


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm so confused, what does ships/pairings even mean in this context. :um

thanks for making me not understand.
best regards,


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah, I don't understand either.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

edit : misunderstood. Don't know there.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

yeah i dont understand either


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

she means like two people being paired up. Her whole introduction makes no sense it took me a while to understand, basic example: WickedLovely & Xtraneous


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Ship? Are we shipping these people somewhere far away? If so, my list will be rather long.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

oh ok gotcha, well i dont know then


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Ship? Are we shipping these people somewhere far away? If so, my list will be rather long.


Shape up or ship out.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeahhh I didn't explain well
O:
I thought they were commonly-known terms for this context
and also I figured chances are no one would find it entertaining anyway
especially those who weren't in the business of shipping within fandoms
and even then kind of weird when applied to actual people
OHP meow hi
welcome to my sense of humor


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I know what it is.

I don't really know anybody here well enough to do so.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Bunyip said:


> Yeahhh I didn't explain well
> O:
> I thought they were commonly-known terms for this context
> and also I figured chances are no one would find it entertaining anyway
> ...


Me and you girl


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

50piecesteve said:


> nevermind misunderstood


Whoa, well this is embarrassing. Now Misunderstood is going to come here and throughly deny anything between us exists to protect her rep. :|


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Nevermind0 said:


> Whoa, well this is embarrassing. Now Misunderstood is going to come here and throughly deny anything between us exists to protect her rep. :|


LMAO I have "Fallen" out of my chair lovelessly x)


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Nevermind0 said:


> Whoa, well this is embarrassing. Now Misunderstood is going to come here and throughly deny anything between us exists to protect her rep. :|


:CC well dammit
maybe there should be a "THIS IS RIDICULOUS DON'T TAKE IT SERIOUSLY AT ALL" warning


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

For those as confused as I was:



> A term used to describe fan fictions that take previously created characters and put them as a pair. It usually refers to romantic relationships, but it can refer platonic ones as well. (Just think of "shipping" as short for "relationSHIP".)


Thanks urban dictionary!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I rather kill, ****, or marry.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Bunyip and Nevermind


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> I rather kill, ****, or marry.


A thread like that would only bring chaos.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> I ship me and you Shanda C; LOL
> 
> and yes I know what it means.


OH ANTHONY ;`;`;`
now I have to serenade you
with Pirates of Penzance songs

OH IS THERE NOT ONE MAIDEN HEREEEE,
WHOSE HOMELY FACE AND BAD COMPLEXION HAVE CAUSED ALL HOPE TO DISAPPEAR OF EVER WINNING MAN'S AFFECTION?

TO SUCH A ONE, IF SUCH THERE BE, I SWEAR BY HEAVEN'S ARCH ABOVE YOUU
IF YOU WILL CAST YOUR EYES ON ME,
HOWEVER PLAIN YOU BE, I'LL LOVE YOUUUU
HOWEVER PLAIN YOU BEE ;;`;`;`;`;

isn't that beautiful
do you feel romanced


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

I think me and you Shanda C; LOL

but ehhh, idk maybe Xtraneous and Wickedlovely :? 

or Kathykook and Tentative, i'm just picking random people.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Bearly any one wants to know me on this site. :L


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Resonance said:


> For those as confused as I was:
> 
> Thanks urban dictionary!


I guess I'll go ahead and add that to the first post LOL


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ashley1990 and Eastwinds........ Mezzoforte and Toppington


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Legendary said:


> I'm to ugly, boring and ashamed to be worthy of bunyip anyway.


Now I have to go read all your posts

and whahhh nahhh :CC NO ONE SHOULD EVER CONSIDER THEMSELVES LESS THAN I
silly goose


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Legendary said:


> I'm to ugly, boring and ashamed to be worthy of bunyip anyway.


If you don't take her..... I WILL


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Bunyip said:


> Yeahhh I didn't explain well
> O:
> I thought they were commonly-known terms for this context
> and also I figured chances are no one would find it entertaining anyway
> ...


Damn kids today with their music. :wife

But someone still has to explain this whole 'shanda' thing to me. I've heard that term like 50 times today.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> OH ANTHONY ;`;`;`
> now I have to serenade you
> with Pirates of Penzance songs
> 
> ...


My love, you have stolen my heart with your songs :heart let us kiss on the sand and watch the sunset.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> My love, you have stolen my heart with your songs :heart let us kiss on the sand and watch the sunset.


Oh come on...... surely you can do better then that A HA HA HA x)


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> Damn kids today with their music. :wife
> 
> But someone still has to explain this whole 'shanda' thing to me. I've heard that term like 50 times today.


My favorite definition is "SHANDA: A shame, a scandal. The expression "a shanda fur die goy" means to do something embarrassing to Jews where non-Jews can observe it."
ohohohehehehehe


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Legendary said:


> GRRR, So much competition, I give up on Bunyip. Any other girl here with an IQ over 9 million and is cute? :boogie


Don't give up.... make her YOURS ;D


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Bunyip and Nevermind


That could work, we have like so much in common including our shared love for a particular kind of raccoon. :boogie


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Don't give up.... make her YOURS ;D


There's only one way to solve this

A fight to the death.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> There's only one way to solve this
> 
> A fight to the death.


Yup you 3 in the ring right now. I'll be ref. Meanwhile MadeInlIthuania is MINE A HA HA HA. Go Nevermind ;D


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Why bother fighting it appears she doesn't care about any of this.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> My love, you have stolen my heart with your songs :heart let us kiss on the sand and watch the sunset.


WAIT
when did we get on a beach
also I'd complain about the sand but I guess I'm going to have to get used to that if I'm going to be a captain
...and, oh lord. _bugs_.
Do they have bad roach problems on ships?

subsets are da shizznit though

AND SO, MY LADY, I SHALL KISSU YOUR HANDU



Legendary said:


> Trust me, you might vomit at the sight of me and my idea of fun is to count ants in my yard.


Oh no, I have a very strong stomach. The only thing that makes me vomit is illness and one-a-day VITAMINS.



Legendary said:


> I think you will take her anyway lol, reminds me of grade school when kids take my money after asking if they could and I said no.


welll at least I'm not anything that can be taken
oh my god unless someone kidnapped me but that'd be traumatizing on all ends ok
I need to learn capoeira or something



Legendary said:


> GRRR, So much competition, I give up on Bunyip. Any other girl here with an IQ over 9 million and is cute? :boogie


lol over 9 million
defo was never me ok


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

So...we are buying these people tickets for a cruise?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Let's do, "Hug, kiss, or cuddle."

I kill you all. Oops, I mean "hug" you all.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Rest or Real? said:


> So...we are buying these people tickets for a cruise?


No we're dousing them with gasoline and sending them on a Bataan Death march. OF COURSE. THEY ARE GOING TO JAMAICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Nevermind0 said:


> That could work, we have like so much in common including our shared love for a particular kind of raccoon. :boogie


OMG THAT IS TRUE
slycooperslycooper
I still want that fourth game to be out already
I got distracted by Guild Wars 2 hype for a bit though
which I am also so excited for ghsgfhd



nonesovile said:


> There's only one way to solve this
> 
> A fight to the death.


but then everyone DIES oh lawrd oh lawrd



Legendary said:


> It always comes to fights to the death, once...JUST ONCE, can it be a fight to the life.


or we could just see who wins the quiet game
or, like
....survivor



Rest or Real? said:


> So...we are buying these people tickets for a cruise?


Definitely, definitely.
A cruise on the S.S. SEXYFACE


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> Let's do, "Hug, kiss, or cuddle."
> 
> I kill you all. Oops, I mean "hug" you all.


LOL :CC
I'm dead already
get off of my corpse Mercurochrome I DON'T ENDORSE YOUR NECROPHILIA


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

This thread. Lmao. The confusion on the first page is pretty funny in itself, but wow...



Loveless said:


> Mezzoforte and Toppington


Oh dear...



Mercurochrome said:


> Let's do, "Hug, kiss, or cuddle."
> 
> I kill you all. Oops, I mean "hug" you all.


Brilliant idea. :b


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Nevermind0 said:


> Whoa, well this is embarrassing. Now Misunderstood is going to come here and throughly deny anything between us exists to protect her rep. :|


i wasnt talking about the user misunderstood, i initially thought the thread was about people who you would kick off the site, and my original post said this thread is going to be locked


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> This thread. Lmao. The confusion on the first page is pretty funny in itself, but wow...
> 
> Oh dear...


what if you and mezzo's relationship went really yandere suddenly
oh


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> This thread. Lmao. The confusion on the first page is pretty funny in itself, but wow...
> 
> Oh dear...


You 2 would make a great couple! hey, I'll arrange the services and everything. i am the SAS matchmaker


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

Loveless said:


> MadeInlIthuania is MINE A HA HA HA.


_OMG  Finally somebody wants me








come to me boy_


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Dance puppets dance! Release your hatred for one another!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> Dear god, this has gotten way out of hand D:
> 
> And I think I started it DX


well even if you did
AS YOU SAID, IT'S OUT OF YOUR HANDS ahahahaha ohfgshd

I wonder if I'll go over the post limit soon
that'll be really sad


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> what if you and mezzo's relationship went really yandere suddenly
> oh


That's the only kind of relationship to be in if you strive to avoid boredom at all costs. :b I don't even know what's happening to this site anymore... :sus


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _OMG  Finally somebody wants me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha.... I'm ALL YOURS baby girl


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Legendary said:


> Quick, someone post a picture of a bearded guy. That usually calms things down and solves everything.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Legendary said:


> Quick, someone post a picture of a bearded guy. That usually calms things down and solves everything.


I'll post a pic of me from Janurary x)


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Bunyip said:


> My favorite definition is "SHANDA: A shame, a scandal. The expression "a shanda fur die goy" means to do something embarrassing to Jews where non-Jews can observe it."
> ohohohehehehehe


I'm even more confused now. I'm just going to take out my false teeth and go to sleep. :no


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> That's the only kind of relationship to be in if you strive to avoid boredom at all costs. :b I don't even know what's happening to this site anymore... :sus


Toppington you and Mezzo would be a cute couple


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> WAIT
> when did we get on a beach
> also I'd complain about the sand but I guess I'm going to have to get used to that if I'm going to be a captain
> ...and, oh lord. _bugs_.
> ...


Oh wait so I'M the lady? all right, i'm fine with that. :|

Becasue a beach is the best place for a serenade, and you're a captain of course, where else would you be doing it? >:/. Nahh only rats, and scurvy :?


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> Dance puppets dance!


bro you're soooo evil

i love blinded by the lights as well.

a lovesong gone awry involving the world's best empathogen.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Legendary said:


> I think Corvus posted your pic already! The beard in itself has soothed my nerves and now we can all live in peace.


Ha ha ha ha x). I AM EBM!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

UGGHHHH it's so hard to choose!! *brain explodes from overload*


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Ha ha.... I'm ALL YOURS baby girl


_You made a big mistake, mister, but there is no way out :whip
_


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Rest or Real? said:


> bro you're soooo evil
> 
> i love blinded by the lights as well.
> 
> a lovesong gone awry involving the world's best empathogen.


I know :evil

You listened to Nero's essential mix yeah? If not I'll post it to you! ITS SWEEEEEET

btw- in 15 mins over 60 comments over 300 views. Not too shabby.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

fallen18 said:


> UGGHHHH it's so hard to choose!! *brian explodes from overload*


poor Brian.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> poor Brian.


LMAO **** my bad!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> UGGHHHH it's so hard to choose!! *brian explodes from overload*


OMG  Fallen I have some advice...... PICK ME! PICK ME! OH YOU HAVE ME BEGGING ON MY KNEES


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> poor Brian.


ahahahahhaaa

i lol'd irl


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Maybe start a nice thread called: 

"The member above me is **** or the ****?" Big distinction. Hey, they either like you or they don't.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _You made a big mistake, mister, but there is no way out :whip
> _


That is a creepy deer.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Loveless said:


> OMG  Fallen I have some advice...... PICK ME! PICK ME! OH YOU HAVE ME BEGGING ON MY KNEES


:teeth Hahahahahaha


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> :teeth Hahahahahaha


i will do anything..... AND I MEAN...... ANNNNNNYTHINNNG :yes


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> :teeth hahahahahaha


hifallen


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Loveless said:


> i will do anything..... AND I MEAN...... ANNNNNNYTHINNNG :yes


:sus......can I have pieeeeeeeeee????


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Ohohohohoh ****, shanda u crazy.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> I know :evil
> 
> You listened to Nero's essential mix yeah? If not I'll post it to you! ITS SWEEEEEET
> 
> btw- in 15 mins over 60 comments over 300 views. Not too shabby.


post it on my page breh


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Rest or Real? said:


> hifallen


Ello my friend! XD


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> That's the only kind of relationship to be in if you strive to avoid boredom at all costs. :b I don't even know what's happening to this site anymore... :sus


LOL. Yep. You'll constantly be either trying to save the lives of those interested in you, or running for your _own_ life. C:
also, clearly IT'S BECOMING A PARTY








confetti everywhere obvo



Ape in space said:


> I'm even more confused now. I'm just going to take out my false teeth and go to sleep. :no


LOL
also it's my name
meow



nonesovile said:


> Oh wait so I'M the lady? all right, i'm fine with that. :|
> 
> Becasue a beach is the best place for a serenade, and you're a captain of course, where else would you be doing it? >:/. Nahh only rats, and scurvy :?


WELLL yes somewhat
you can still be the man in some areas ok
;`;`;

TRUE, it is very fitting. ...I can deal with rats. Ooo, maybe we could even have some kitties on board for company. And, we'll bring vitamin C pills to avoid scurvy. WHOOT. PROBLEMS ALL SOLVED.
Look at me, I'm such a good captain
damn straight


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> :sus......can I have pieeeeeeeeee????












Of course dear


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

xtraneous said:


> ohohohohoh ****, shanda u crazy.


no you >:cccc


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Of course dear


Must. RESIST. Urge for. PIE >_<


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> no you >:cccc


those be fighting words, frand.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd ship myself with my crush!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Must. RESIST. Urge for. PIE >_<











You can't resist the urge of a KFC bucket baby


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

awesomexxTKsaucex= Awesomesauce
bluexInfiniteBlaze=BlazeBlue
cagedaanimalxelephant=Cage The Elephant
musexTime is running out= Muse-Time is running out
cowboyxbebop=Cowboy Bebop

Thats all the slightly clever references i could think of...


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Loveless said:


> You can't resist the urge of a KFC bucket baby


I'm resisting the urge since....... I have my own bucket buddy!!!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> those be fighting words, frand.


oh
well if we fight
we have to make up afterward
:CC like say we get in this big
brawling wrestling fight okay

eventually it has to be like
ahahhaha well that was fun
now
TO IHOP FOR FRENCH TOAST/WAFFLES/PANCAKES/SOMETHING

and BFFness ensues

OKAY??


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> I'm resisting the urge since....... I have my own bucket buddy!!!


Perhaps we can share . After all.... ;D


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

CowboyBebop said:


> awesomexxTKsaucex= Awesomesauce


what is this ******ry?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Perhaps we can share . After all.... ;D


*sighs*...........*gives chicken wing* lol x)


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> *sighs*...........*gives chicken wing* lol x)


YES! YES! OMG Fallen I love you ;3


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> oh
> well if we fight
> we have to make up afterward
> :CC like say we get in this big
> ...


deal. BUT, WE HAVE TO DINE AND DASH I DOUBT WE HAS MONEY TO SPARE BETWEEN BOTH OF US. THE LIFE OF US POOR SAS'ERS.

ohohoh **** also, to stay on topic I choose: YOU SHANDA & TOPPINGTON, OHOHOHOH.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> WELLL yes somewhat
> you can still be the man in some areas ok
> ;`;`;
> 
> ...


XD well it's alright, you can be the man 'cause you're captain :/

YESSS the kitties could kill the rats aswell as keep us company, and they'd help keep insects of the ship.

You have it all sorted out yes, this is why YOU'RE the captain. Can I shine your boots captain? or maybe hold your sword?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bunyip x toppington! ;D


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What on Earth is going on in here?


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Fallen18 x loveless


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> What on Earth is going on in here?


Everythinggggg weeeeeee \(^_^)/


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Fallen18 and some guy with love in his name x).


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> Fallen18 x loveless


AWWWWW :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Bunyip said:


> LOL
> also it's my name
> meow


Whaaa..... I thought your name was Caggee


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^^yes it is! :yes


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> deal. BUT, WE HAVE TO DINE AND DASH I DOUBT WE HAS MONEY TO SPARE BETWEEN BOTH OF US. THE LIFE OF US POOR SAS'ERS.
> 
> ohohoh **** also, to stay on topic I choose: YOU SHANDA & TOPPINGTON, OHOHOHOH.


IKR WE'RE SO POOR ugh I only have like
uhm
.... hold on I have to check my account
HUH well I have 40 bucks that's more than i though I had
I'M RIIIIIIIICCHHHH ;`;`;`; ok

oh YOUU
lol Toppington's name is Jack so our pairing name would be like
SHACK
I'm sorry but that's just funny

or you could go usernames and do
BUNNINGTON
aahhdhohohoho
then there's Janda
and Toppingyip or something idek where i'm going with that one



nonesovile said:


> XD well it's alright, you can be the man 'cause you're captain :/
> 
> YESSS the kitties could kill the rats aswell as keep us company, and they'd help keep insects of the ship.
> 
> You have it all sorted out yes, this is why YOU'RE the captain. Can I shine your boots captain? or maybe hold your sword?


Or we could both be MANLY MAN MEN ohyyyess instant orgy
waitwhat

LOL ;`;`; yes so cute meow

WELLL SHINING MY BOOTS KEEPS ME ENTERTAINED SO NO
but yessiree YOU ARE ALWAYS WELCOME TO HOLD MY ~~SWORD~~ ;DD



Jcgrey said:


> What on Earth is going on in here?


HELL IF I KNOW



fallen18 said:


> Everythinggggg weeeeeee \(^_^)/


whhee partypartyparty


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> Whaaa..... I thought your name was Caggee


nooo that was my old username OOO:


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> What on Earth is going on in here?


A lot of nonsense.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> what is this ******ry?


Shiping. Shiping everywhere.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Bunyip x toppington! ;D


:high5 I agree


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

We're oh so quirky here at SAS!

HERE, SEE ME TYPE IN CAPS FOR NO REASON.

And look, some needless random letters: lksdghjsdgm

HAVE I DEVELOPED MY INDIVIDUALITY YET?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

lol :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

This thread is growing FAST and I still have no idea what it's about. either shipping SAers over seas, or pairing up SAS couples.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Neutrino said:


> :high5 I agree


Woo! :high5


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm surprised Evo and Ashley1990 haven't been shipped yet...oh well, I guess that's my job.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

MY BFF SHANDA said:


> IKR WE'RE SO POOR ugh I only have like
> uhm
> .... hold on I have to check my account
> HUH well I have 40 bucks that's more than i though I had
> ...


Damn. Dude, I have like MAYBE, MAYBEEEEEE a dollar. 40? Damn. YOU'RE COMING UP IN THE WORLD, PROUD.

Toppingda, Shaton, Jayip, Bunack, etc. LMAO those just sound weird as ****. PLZ GO WITH BUNNINGTON. Damn that sounds funny as hell.

when i think of that i imagine a bunny with a top hat.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

kiirby said:


> We're oh so quirky here at SAS!
> 
> HERE, SEE ME TYPE IN CAPS FOR NO REASON.
> 
> ...


caps represent a change of tone in the voice, and can be used to varying extents
say, you could use caps in the same way as you would italics
or to convey yelling

the needless random letters represent a keyboard spazz
which is


> The keyboard spaz is not to be questioned. It just is. Much like the repeating "asdf," it's an all-purpose expression. To question it is to defeat its very purpose. The purpose being a special form of non-verbal communication. It can convey feelings of any kind.
> 
> The "asdfkasjdf;lakjsdfkjasdf" is a means of expressing one's self in ways that words cannot; especially over the internet in which words and exclamation points only hold so much meaning. As it is written in chapter three of Ecclesiastes that "there is a time for everything," there is also a time for the keyboard spaz.
> 
> ...


so no
no individuality at all


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> Damn. Dude, I have like MAYBE, MAYBEEEEEE a dollar. 40? Damn. YOU'RE COMING UP IN THE WORLD, PROUD.
> 
> Toppingda, Shaton, Jayip, Bunack, etc. LMAO those just sound weird as ****. PLZ GO WITH BUNNINGTON. Damn that sounds funny as hell.
> 
> when i think of that i imagine a bunny with a top hat.


Shandington is good.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Bunyip, you have to be the fastest poster / typer here. Crazy fast skillz.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

This thread is giving me an anxiety attack...time to go...:afr


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

kiirby said:


> we're oh so quirky here at sas!
> 
> Here, see me type in caps for no reason.
> 
> ...


this, bro, is win.

Akdhfuryi


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> Damn. Dude, I have like MAYBE, MAYBEEEEEE a dollar. 40? Damn. YOU'RE COMING UP IN THE WORLD, PROUD.
> 
> Toppingda, Shaton, Jayip, Bunack, etc. LMAO those just sound weird as ****. PLZ GO WITH BUNNINGTON. Damn that sounds funny as hell.
> 
> when i think of that i imagine a bunny with a top hat.


LOL, MAYBE A DOLLAR
I mean but I hoard my money like a mofo is what
especially if it's in the bank because then I can SEE THE NUMBER GOING DOWN and it's awful

I spend my cash like there's no tomorrow, though

mmm yes THOSE ARE DEFINITELY STRANGE-SOUNDING
bunnies are so cute, man


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

So, basically, this is just a weirder version of SAS Crush thread... :lurk


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> Bunyip, you have to be the fastest poster / typer here. Crazy fast skillz.


Pfftt, probably not really but Idunno since I created the thread I feel like it's my DUTY to keep posting, ya? ;`;`; 
Thank you though C:

on another note looks like I just went over the post limit SIGHHH time to reply to visitor messages and private messages LOL



Luka92 said:


> So, basically, this is just a weirder version of SAS Crush thread... :lurk


Mostly due to self-insertion, yeah
but the main idea was to like
ship other people
and then things got distracting

uhmuhmuhm meow

plus a lot of people on here don't know each other too well which makes it hard to see who would be a ~~fantastic~~ couple


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

Luka92 said:


> So, basically, this is just a weirder version of SAS Crush thread... :lurk


 lol I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> LOL, MAYBE A DOLLAR
> I mean but I hoard my money like a mofo is what
> especially if it's in the bank because then I can SEE THE NUMBER GOING DOWN and it's awful
> 
> ...


I do the same thing that's what sucks. Tho it's usually spent on junk food cuz I'm dumb. WE'LL JUST STEAL EVERYTHING ELSE. heheheheheheh

JUST AN FYI, I'M GOING TO MAKE THIS CREEPIER BY SAYING THATS WHAT UR CHILD WILL LOOK LIKE. HAHAHA FEEL WEIRD.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not cliquey enough for this thread, but I'll take a free cruise plix


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol...I don't look at threads all that much so I can't really see who is good together or not.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Wha.......?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Duke of Prunes:1059947308 said:


> I'm not cliquey enough for this thread, but I'll take a free cruise plix


Same here, free cruise! :boogie


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Same here, free cruise! :boogie


and a free pirate hat


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

gustafsg said:


> I'm surprised *Evo* and Ashley1990 haven't been shipped yet...oh well, I guess that's my job.


:boogie


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

So this is what the cool kids do these days...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

SuperSky said:


> So this is what the cool kids do these days...


lol :teeth


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

kiirby said:


> We're oh so quirky here at SAS!
> 
> HERE, SEE ME TYPE IN CAPS FOR NO REASON.
> 
> ...


**Huge Man crush on kiirby confirmed :b


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> poor Brian.


lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> lol


Sorry bryan I didn't mean it!! x)


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Sorry bryan I didn't mean it!! x)


lol its ok I heal fast:teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> lol its ok I heal fast:teeth


:hug I didn't mean to blow you up get better soon! :teeth


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

yawn. :um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Bunyip said:


> Do you have any SAS member ships/pairings? ;D
> 
> I think I ship
> *5Guys1Punch x calichick*


Why do you say this, and is he attractive? I have pretty high standards lol


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Least your honest :b


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

:um I had the exact same idea for a thread! Ever since I got here I was sort of making up cute couples in my head. I actually thought of a handful already but I forgot their names lol.

I'm not quite sure I should post that even if I remember or come up with new ones anyways though:con I might mess up something.

This thread is hilarious though.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> :hug I didn't mean to blow you get better soon! :teeth


 ...:um


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> ...:um


......:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:con


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> ......:sus


Don't ask.........:um


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> Don't ask.........:um


:O OMGGGGGGG I see it today is just not my spelling day:haha excuse me while I go curl up and die >_< *runs away in embarrassment*


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

I think this is something for the girls to do lol guys are so bad at this type of things.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

calichick said:


> Why do you say this, and is he attractive? I have pretty high standards lol


You'll love him. He's a newly minted alpha male. But you might have some stiff competition for his attention, because he gets any woman he desires now.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> OMGGGGGGG I see it today is just not my spelling day:haha excuse me while I go curl up and die >_<


Your on a streak of bad spelling gal :rofl


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> You'll love him. He's a newly minted alpha male. But you might have some stiff competition for his attention, because he gets any woman he desires now.


Are you serious? That's rather amusing.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> Your on a streak of bad spelling gal :rofl


:teeth I'm sorry for that little mishap I'm really tired as you can tell. Well this is awkward pfthahah sorry.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> :teeth I'm sorry for that little mishap I'm really tired as you can tell. Well this is awkward pfthahah sorry.


I seriously laughed my *** off tho :haha


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> I seriously laughed my *** off tho :haha


Me too when I caught it lmaoo x)


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't be the only one amazed at this being 9 pages in after just 3 hours.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Toppington said:


> I can't be the only one amazed at this being 9 pages in after just 3 hours.


 Your not alone buddy..


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Toppington said:


> I can't be the only one amazed at this being 9 pages in after just 3 hours.


considering all the flirting going on the thread, I guess it would be kind of normal.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> UGGHHHH it's so hard to choose!! *brian explodes from overload*





Mercurochrome said:


> poor Brian.


Lol! Beautiful.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Lol! Beautiful.


Pfthahahhah I said I was sorry!!!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Duke of Prunes:1059947346 said:


> RawrJessiRawr said:
> 
> 
> > Same here, free cruise! :boogie
> ...


 free pirate hat makes it that much better :banana someone send me on a free cruise!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Toppington said:


> Lol! Beautiful.


WHAT!? Me EXPLODING IS BEUTIFUL??


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> You'll love him. He's a newly minted alpha male. But you might have some stiff competition for his attention, because he gets any woman he desires now.


that didn't really answer my "is he attractive" question


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah this thread grew a lot while I was eating at KFC and doing other things lol x). How's Fallen . If she misspells..... she got it from me


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Yeah this thread grew a lot while I was eating at KFC and doing other things lol x). How's Fallen . If she misspells..... she got it from me


:teeth you dont even want to know! X)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Still? Whatever this is about I hope you are all having fun


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

someone mention KFC :yes


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> someone mention KFC :yes


I did. Btw think Magpies win the Europa League in 2013 .


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> :teeth you dont even want to know! X)


Ha ha ha ha x)


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Loveless said:


> I did. Btw think Magpies win the Europa League in 2013 .


Dont say that, it will get my hopes up :b


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

this is interesting, funny and also interesting. i would ship KnownParallel and KnownParallel


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you can't just ship em. first you gotta pack em. then label them. perhaps even box em. sometimes you gotta pay extra, but only if they absolutely positively gotta be there overnight. don't forget international rates. this can triple your cost. 

having said that, there's certainly a lot of first class mail here (Drew), as well as certifiable.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> Dont say that, it will get my hopes up :b


Ha ha ha xD. Alright then How about Inter milan ;D. That's who I'm going for. But Newcastle had one hell of a year. I would ship you and a random liverpool fan together, Any female Liverpool fans lol?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

iwearshirts said:


> this is interesting, funny and also interesting. i would ship KnownParallel and KnownParallel


:rofl Lmao, NICE.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Out of the 10 pages, there have been like 3 posts that actually answer the question...


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Neutrino said:


> Out of the 10 pages, there have been like 3 posts that actually answer the question...


:haha Iknowright??


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

There was a thread like this a while ago. I think this time I actually don't know enough about a lot of newer members to pair them together. Wow I am out of all the loops.

Also: APE IN SPACE AND PERFY wheeeeeeeee. I just saved myself a trip to the SAS Crush thread yay. And yes it is totally cool to ship yourself. Urban dictionary told me so.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ consider yourself already signed for, m'lass.

Pefectionist & leonardess = perfectleo.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

leotionist?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perleo!


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I have no idea how this is the fastest growing thread ever. I saw it a few hours ago when it only had like 10 posts, and its exploded to almost 200 since then!!


iwearshirts said:


> this is interesting, funny and also interesting. i would ship KnownParallel and KnownParallel


LOL! Perfect match


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I am buzzwd so I can come back to this thread safely. However I still fail to understand it's fundemental purpose


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

MilliniumMan75 and Ultrashy


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I guess we can always send them on a cruise Ship called S.S. Anxiety


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> LOL. Yep. *You'll constantly be either trying to save the lives of those interested in you*, or running for your _own_ life. C:


Oh, well I have that one covered. No one's interested in me. :b



Bryan108 said:


> WHAT!? Me EXPLODING IS BEUTIFUL??


Maybe so. 

---

Also lol @ nearly 200 replies/2500 views already. Guess the explosion teehee just means it'll be dead that much quicker.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Why on earth did I go through all ten pages.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

calichick said:


> that didn't really answer my "is he attractive" question


XD bet he's asking the same question


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

MindOverMood said:


> Why on earth did I go through all ten pages.


Because you wanted to know if anyone mentioned you. You knowwww it :b

I would ship you with lots of people. Hmm. Ventura! Oh man I ship you and Ventura.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

I would pair myself up with this one girl...but she's taken irl


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

IWantToDie said:


> I would pair myself up with this one girl...but she's taken irl


You could alway challenge him to a deul!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Because you wanted to know if anyone mentioned you. You knowwww it :b
> 
> I would ship you with lots of people. Hmm. Ventura! Oh man I ship you and Ventura.


I don't think we are a good match- but good try, Perfectionist! 

I ship you with Ospi


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Read this kind of threads and you will know O_O_


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Arnie and Tbyrfan


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

SIGHHH, NOW THAT I MAY POST AGAIN, I SHALL TEND TO MY THREAD YES ;D



Xtraneous said:


> I do the same thing that's what sucks. Tho it's usually spent on junk food cuz I'm dumb. WE'LL JUST STEAL EVERYTHING ELSE. heheheheheheh
> 
> JUST AN FYI, I'M GOING TO MAKE THIS CREEPIER BY SAYING THATS WHAT UR CHILD WILL LOOK LIKE. HAHAHA FEEL WEIRD.


Now I'm just thinking of the massive amounts of MILK I would steal if Ihad to steal food
and meat
like just nbd walk out of the grocery store with some steaks and salmon
real classy

BEST CHILD EVER. A DAMN CUTE CHILD. Too bad it poops *everywhere*.



Duke of Prunes said:


> I'm not cliquey enough for this thread, but I'll take a free cruise plix


EVERYONE IS CLIQUEY ENOUGH FOR THIS THREAD. I DEMAND IT.



SuperSky said:


> So this is what the cool kids do these days...


DEFINITELY. ONLY THE COOLEST OF COOLSSSS



fallen18 said:


> :hug I didn't mean to blow you up get better soon! :teeth


fhdfvgdhvfghd amused



Neutrino said:


> Out of the 10 pages, there have been like 3 posts that actually answer the question...


Ehhh, I guess that's alright though
it's kind of asking a bit much to expect a bunch of strangers to pair each other up
especially pairings that don't involve themselves



Jcgrey said:


> I am buzzwd so I can come back to this thread safely. However I still fail to understand it's fundemental purpose


LOL wheee there is no fundamental purpose BEAUTIFUL
It's a beautiful thing, sir



Dissonance said:


> I guess we can always send them on a cruise Ship called S.S. Anxiety


We are most certainly already on this cruise. Personally, I want a refund.



Toppington said:


> Oh, well I have that one covered. No one's interested in me. :b


EXCEPT MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
but yes, possibly no one that matters
:CC
bnr I'm sure there's ALL KINDS OF LADIES CREEPIN' UP ON YOU



Toppington said:


> Also lol @ nearly 200 replies/2500 views already. Guess the explosion teehee just means it'll be dead that much quicker.


hdsjfhsj ;`;`;`; CONDEMNING MY THREAD TO DEATH such a cruel boy
sobs all over
not that it isn't a silly-*** thread
I think that's why it exploded-- I caused a large amount of people to see the same thing and go, "Uh, what?" AND FEEL COMPELLED TO CLICK
As soon as they understand that it's stupid, they shall leave I'M CERTAIN OF IT



MindOverMood said:


> Why on earth did I go through all ten pages.


LORD KNOWS



50piecesteve said:


> XD bet he's asking the same question


I'll bet, lol. ~~~they are just that perfect for one another ok~~~



arnie said:


> You could alway challenge him to a deul!


Yesss.
But what kind of duel?
You could duel with guns, swords, knives, crowbars, baseball bats, justt... so manny weapons ;`;


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

IHugZombles said:


> I can never tell if people are joking or being serious, haha.


We don't joke here. Once you are shipped, that is it. You are with them forever.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I could see a SAS ship turning into this relationship. :teeth


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

arnie said:


> I could see a SAS ship turning into this relationship. :teeth


Especially the part where they actually cuddle. XD

....There should be _fanart_ for this **** ok

-DETERMINED-


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Finally a thread where I can express my love for* GYMSHIPPING*!

Oh, this is about SAS couples..? Carry on then. :lurk


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Super Marshy said:


> Finally a thread where I can express my love for* GYMSHIPPING*!
> 
> Oh, this is about SAS couples..? Carry on then. :lurk


Well, I'd say shipping other things is welcome
extremely welcome, even


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Nogy said:


> MilliniumMan75 and Ultrashy


that's a nice gay relationship between two straight men

Ashley1990 + Evo = obviously
CrimsonTrigger + slightlyawkward = quirky couple
G Girl + Rossy = I think they balance each other out
alissaxvanity + Some Russian Guy = duh
komorikun + MobiusX 
KnownParallel + Kathykook = just cause I want to see that happen and she is non Indian
Insane1 + Secretaz = both british and teens = pretty much the same
JoinMartin + AlltoAll = "deep" conversation
Fallen18+ kennnie 
MindoverMood + SweetNSour82 = kind of remind me of eachother
lonelyjew + rednosereindeer = fiesty?
and PickleNose + squidlette = opposites attract


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

*Shows up ready to go on a cruise*
Oh, I thought...


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

calichick said:


> that's a nice gay relationship between two straight men


lol, the best kinds of ships


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

arnie said:


> I could see a SAS ship turning into this relationship. :teeth


That episode was on tonight.



Mercurochrome said:


> I rather kill, ****, or marry.


It is snog, marry, avoid.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snog_Marry_Avoid?


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Bunyip said:


> Well, I'd say shipping other things is welcome
> extremely welcome, even











Alas, Brock and Misty will always be just another far fetched dream.. xD


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Legendary said:


> Since Bunyip dumped me, may you be my new shipping partner.


O; I'm offended! I'm no ones second choice! #WomenPower.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Furious Ming said:


> *Shows up ready to go on a cruise*
> Oh, I thought...


lmao this picture makes me want to fall into a bush, looks fun.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

arnie said:


> I could see a SAS ship turning into this relationship. :teeth


1000x yes! :lol


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Legendary said:


> It always comes to fights to the death, once...JUST ONCE, can it be a fight to the life.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

calichick said:


> that's a nice gay relationship between two straight men
> 
> Ashley1990 + Evo = obviously
> CrimsonTrigger + slightlyawkward = quirky couple
> ...


Ikr x)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

calichick said:


> that's a nice gay relationship between two straight men
> 
> *Ashley1990 + Evo = obviously*
> CrimsonTrigger + slightlyawkward = quirky couple
> ...


LOL... hehhehe:boogie:idea


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Fallen18 and loveless


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

The Professor + MadeinLithuania

Obviously, they've moved past the pleasantries and are ready for babies. :boogie


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

calichick said:


> and PickleNose + squidlette = opposites attract


:b

See, I'd have just gone for myself and squidd, because, you know. Cephalopods. Yours has actual thought in it.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

calichick said:


> LOOL Automatic ban worthy
> 
> but hey that was pretty damn funny


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> Fallen18 and loveless


:yes agreed. Ashley and Evo would be great. Another good one would be Theologic and InsanityOnTheEgo. I'll pair a lot of people up . I'm good at this :teeth


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

arnie said:


> Secretaz is from Finland
> Kathykook + Anyone would be fun to watch


lol Finland, England same difference, they both look similar to me

and yes Kathykook + all male population


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

calichick said:


> lol Finland, England same difference, they both have similar colorings
> 
> and yes Kathykook + all male population


Ha ha ha xD. Arnie and Calichick


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Ashley1990 and Eastwinds........ Mezzoforte and Toppington











u guys OMG ...Spying on me huh?:sus:teeth


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

This thread is blowing up the server tonight! 
:boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> u guys OMG ...Spying on me huh?:sus:teeth


I spy on everyone to match them up with someone


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

arnie said:


> This thread is blowing up the server tonight!
> :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


That's cause chicks love ya Arnie


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

BobtheSaint said:


> opcorn


You and Neutrino


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Loveless said:


> Ha ha ha xD. Arnie and Calichick


not possible, 5Guys1Punch and I are already established


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

calichick said:


> not possible, 5Guys1Punch and I are already established


I will change this ship on one condition.... and one condition ONLY .


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

:door

Oh lawd!
Loveless is the man!

I can't believe when the thread actually gets made I can't remember my own matchups!! BAH!

All I can remember is Squidlette and Squidd lol I don't remember how to spell their username but yah! And I have no good reason either =( just the blatantly obvious *sigh*


I'm going to find one and post it later.
I know there was a guy I thought would be nice with AlltoAll but I forget who =/ There was one with Alissaxvanity but I think calichick posted it already.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Loveless said:


> You and Neutrino


Interesting opcorn


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

**thread lock watch*​
*Already 1 infraction + banned user because of nasty comments on this thread. Lets not personally attack ANYONE, OKAY?​*
Also: Anyone who does NOT want there name in this thread can PM me and I'll take it out.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Nooooo don't lock this thread, it's so entertaining


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Neutrino said:


> Nooooo don't lock this thread, it's so entertaining


Not as enertaining as you and Bob


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Not as enertaining as you and Bob


lol :afr how stalkerish of you!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Neutrino said:


> lol :afr how stalkerish of you!


Stalker? No. Doctor Love? Yes :yes


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

lmao why'd he get banned? i think he was just saying it in jest, besides bromances do exist.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Not as enertaining as you and Bob


I'm just munching popcorn haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Someone ship me please lol.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Evo said:


> Someone ship me please lol.


I'm leaving America as we speak to go to NZ, pick you up and take you to Ashley


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

calichick said:


> lmao why'd he get banned? i think he was just saying it in jest, besides bromances do exist.


Well its a support website and hes telling someone they are lying about their sexuality and insulting them, ... so I have no idea why that would get you banned.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Evo said:


> Someone ship me please lol.





calichick said:


> Ashley1990 + Evo = obviously


.

EDIT: Nogy was banned for that joke? :blank


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Not as enertaining as you and Bob


:teeth hehhe



Ventura said:


> **thread lock watch*​
> *Already 1 infraction + banned user because of nasty comments on this thread. Lets not personally attack ANYONE, OKAY? *​
> Also: Anyone who does NOT want there name in this thread can PM me and I'll take it out.












noooooooooo:no:no:no



Neutrino said:


> Nooooo don't lock this thread, it's so entertaining


Yeah Nuetrino.....:roll:boogie:teeth


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Stalker? No. Doctor Love? Yes :yes


Bob doesn't want me though :cry


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Loveless said:


> I'm leaving America as we speak to go to NZ, pick you up and take you to Ashley


I hear it's nice in India this time of year.....

opcorn


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Neutrino said:


> Bob doesn't want me though :cry


WHAT?! Oh me and Bob need to have a TALK. Bob get over here mister!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Umm Tentative is he here....?:roll:teeth:b
Roller coaster shippiiieee:idea


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Loveless said:


> I'm leaving America as we speak to go to NZ, pick you up and take you to Ashley


Hehehhe OMG..u guys are so cute..



Toppington said:


> .


Brother..Stop taesing mee..!!:b


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Loveless said:


> WHAT?! Oh me and Bob need to have a TALK. Bob get over here mister!


I'm back! :teeth



Neutrino said:


> Bob doesn't want me though :cry


You're a Saint fan, of course I do :yes


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

arnie said:


> I hear it's nice in India this time of year.....
> 
> opcorn


I also hear that your favorite star is the North Star :teeth


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

BobtheSaint said:


> I'm back! :teeth
> 
> You're a Saint fan, of course I do :yes


You and Neutrino would make a great couple. Your sense of humor bounces off one another. You two have a connection, an unbreakable bond. Bob this woman needs you. You need her. Both of you from here on out shall be shipped together as one


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Elad said:


> Well its a support website and hes telling someone they are lying about their sexuality and insulting them, ... so I have no idea why that would get you banned.


/brb still laughing, it was a joke!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> I'm back! :teeth
> 
> You're a Saint fan, of course I do :yes


Oh 



Loveless said:


> You and Neutrino would make a great couple. Your sense of humor bounces off one another. You two have a connection, an unbreakable bond. Bob this woman needs you. You need her. Both of you from here on out shall be shipped together as one


 dayum


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Loveless said:


> You and Neutrino would make a great couple. Your sense of humor bounces off one another. You two have a connection, an unbreakable bond. Bob this woman needs you. You need her. Both of you from here on out shall be shipped together as one


Wow, very great analysis! :b


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

The last time I read a shipping thread on a forum, some members decided to write intentionally creepy fanfiction shorts. This thread is far less entertaining. :|


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

calichick said:


> /brb still laughing, it was a joke!


Yeah a joke for you, not for the person being attacked..


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Elad said:


> Yeah a joke for you, not for the person being attacked..


i wouldn't be mad if someone accused me of being a lez...people need to lighten the load a bit


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Daft said:


> The last time I read a shipping thread on a forum, some members decided to write intentionally creepy fanfiction shorts. This thread is far less entertaining. :|


lol what!? really lol? that seems awesome haha
I honestly can't imagine how that'd turn out.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh no...i saw something hallucinating form my magic telescope:boogie

I see some couples holding hands:b...hehehe:teeth

#more_similar_images h2{ letter-spacing:0px;	}	#more_similar_images h2{ letter-spacing:0px;	}	#more_similar_images h2{ letter-spacing:0px;	}

*Loveless n mega Mila*
..oye u loverboy..

*Essy n Evo...E+E...2xE....E 'square:boogie*

*Bobthe saint and Northstar1991*

*XtraneousX and Wicked lovely woot woot:boogie*


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

calichick - Move on please, it's just derailing the thread. - Thanks.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

^internet - srs business lol


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Haha, loneliness.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> *Essy n Evo...E+E...2xE....E 'square:boogie*


:love


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Doesn't like KFC said:


> SIGHHH, NOW THAT I MAY POST AGAIN, I SHALL TEND TO MY THREAD YES ;D
> 
> Now I'm just thinking of the massive amounts of MILK I would steal if Ihad to steal food
> and meat
> ...


Now you must think of a name for the child. That's right, I'm still going. >:]

I thought it was hilarious how quick this thread grew. If it doesn't die down it'll keep getting tons of views from people hoping someone mentioned them and *hopefully* their right crush on this site or maybe anyone in general, lololol. Then the rest will just be bitter about it... constantly posting in this thread to show their displeasure, yet not able to move on, l0l.

What have you done...

Also: Evo + Essy90 why? because I can.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Seeing as nobody on here loves me, I'm gonna have to say a threesomeship consisting of me, myself, and I. :teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

arnie said:


> I hear it's nice in India this time of year.....
> 
> opcorn


 :teeth 
Hehe yeah but evo is getting linked to be for nothing:no:no
..Essy90 is her gal,.boy:teeth


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> Umm Tentative is he here....?:roll:teeth:b
> Roller coaster shippiiieee:idea


Yes, I'm here. Hello? :b


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

*My Facial Expression Right Now*



Loveless said:


> Ashley1990 and Eastwinds





Ashley1990 said:


> u guys OMG ...Spying on me huh?:sus:teeth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Tentative said:


> Yes, I'm here. Hello? :b


Yay:teeth:boogie so lets go :b...Cmmon buddy..:teeth

* Blushing*.:afr..i didnt knew u r going to view that page:um.....eh...umm heyo..:b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

EastWinds said:


>


hehehhe

Stop it Easty..:sus

I've got some free passes:boogie:idea


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> Yay:teeth:boogie so lets go :b...Cmmon buddy..:teeth
> 
> * Blushing*.:afr..i didnt knew u r going to view that page:um.....eh...umm heyo..:b


Alright! Let's do this thing!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Ship? Are we shipping these people somewhere far away? If so, my list will be rather long.


I'll ship myself over to England, I'll get into a box along with supplies for the trip and send myself through a cargo ship or something.

I'll add ''fragile'' on the box, I don't want any shaking while I'm inside.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

arnie said:


> The Professor + MadeinLithuania
> 
> Obviously, they've moved past the pleasantries and are ready for babies. :boogie


_Yeah....Twins :afr_


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

calichick said:


> Insane1 + Secretaz = both british and teens = pretty much the same


Lol neither of us is british 
I'm finnish and insane is romanian.

Anyway I'm surprised that my name was mentioned on here


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

I ship everybod with everybody. There you go, now nobody gets left out.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> noooooooooo:no:no:no


...I haven't seen this gif before. IT PLEASES ME.



Daft said:


> The last time I read a shipping thread on a forum, some members decided to write intentionally creepy fanfiction shorts. This thread is far less entertaining. :|


.... Seriously.
Where are the creepy fanfictions? WHERE?
Maybe I need to do some stalking up on people and get to business.



Duke of Prunes said:


> Seeing as nobody on here loves me, I'm gonna have to say a threesomeship consisting of me, myself, and I. :teeth


You could always make it into a mini-orgy by adding you and yourself. ;D

Or you could do it the Anthony way...


nonesovile said:


> I ship everybod with everybody. There you go, now nobody gets left out.


And just have an all-out orgy. >| Indeed.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> Now you must think of a name for the child. That's right, I'm still going. >:]
> 
> I thought it was hilarious how quick this thread grew. If it doesn't die down it'll keep getting tons of views from people hoping someone mentioned them and *hopefully* their right crush on this site or maybe anyone in general, lololol. Then the rest will just be bitter about it... constantly posting in this thread to show their displeasure, yet not able to move on, l0l.
> 
> ...


A name? But I'm so _awful_ at names. D: I'm the kind of person who names their cat Miss Elise and their rabbit Cerelia. I MEAN, REALLY.

So, kind of like the SAS crush thread? >| LOL. I dunno. I'm thinking later tonight when I'm not busy, I'll just go around matchmaking willynilly. FUN STUFF FOR ONE SUCH AS ME.

But, yeah. I'm still rollin' with the 5guys1punch x calichick pairing. I'm thinking it's my OTP. -lol-

But right now I have to clean. -sob-


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> A name? But I'm so _awful_ at names. D: I'm the kind of person who names their cat Miss Elise and their rabbit Cerelia. I MEAN, REALLY.
> 
> So, kind of like the SAS crush thread? >| LOL. I dunno. I'm thinking later tonight when I'm not busy, I'll just go around matchmaking willynilly. FUN STUFF FOR ONE SUCH AS ME.
> 
> ...


Yea, same... **** naming.

Yea, pretty much... I was thinking of random people to pair up but I don't really know anyone so yea.

Messy room? Damn teenagers.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Pacers are going to win the ship this year.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> Yea, same... **** naming.
> 
> Yea, pretty much... I was thinking of random people to pair up but I don't really know anyone so yea.
> 
> Messy room? Damn teenagers.


...But, nonethless. NATHANIEL FOR A BOY. TOTTESS. -lol ridiculous-

Yeah, it's really hard when you don't know that many people personally. Apparently I need to start NOTICING people more. MMmeeooww

Ugh, I wish. D: Other than maybe needing to clean the wood floors, my room is dandy. I just have to worry about the bathroom, living room, dining room, and kitchen.

I HATE THE KITCHEN. DISHES ARE MY BANE.

At least I already did laundry yesterday, though. BRIGHT SIDE.?


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> You could always make it into a mini-orgy by adding you and yourself. ;D
> 
> Or you could do it the Anthony way...
> 
> And just have an all-out orgy. >| Indeed.


The Anthony way XD

I think i'm going to make a group for this orgy.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> ...But, nonethless. NATHANIEL FOR A BOY. TOTTESS. -lol ridiculous-
> 
> Yeah, it's really hard when you don't know that many people personally. Apparently I need to start NOTICING people more. MMmeeooww
> 
> ...


Ha, I see what you did there. CLEVER

PEOPLE, that is all.

Damn. Well, you're being prepared for becoming a housewife, that's right I WENT THERE. You hate the kitchen? Pfft, let's be real. jkjk.

Yes, a little light in a dark room... filled with dishes. That's your bright side. :]]]]


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> The Anthony way XD
> 
> I think i'm going to make a group for this orgy.


LOL. A DESIGNATED GROUP. ~~i see a virtual orgy in your future ok~~ it's going to be _interesting_



Xtraneous said:


> Ha, I see what you did there. CLEVER
> 
> PEOPLE, that is all.
> 
> ...


EHEHEHO YEP

I'd be offended that you went there
but luckily that's what my mom's been telling me like my whole life
MY TEARS THEY ARE EVERYWHERE
I guess I don't hate the kitchen so much, though, 'cause I actually do love cooking :C It's fun. But cleaning in general can kiss my *** ok I hate it so bad so baddd I just wanna laze

But I *did* the dishes, alright? I DID THEM. EVERYTHING IS CLEAN.
And ready to be filthy all over again by tomorrow. Ughughugh kill me now ok SPARE ME THIS ENDLESS TORTURE
Is it a candle light? THat's kind of cute


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Secretaz said:


> Lol neither of us is british
> I'm finnish and insane is romanian.
> 
> Anyway I'm surprised that my name was mentioned on here


I don't know why I assumed you both were British...I guess you two just look it.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> LOL. A DESIGNATED GROUP. ~~i see a virtual orgy in your future ok~~ it's going to be _interesting_
> 
> EHEHEHO YEP
> 
> ...


Eh, there's nothing wrong with having those qualities but for it to be expected of you... that'd be a little messed up. =P Well, next time drop all the dishes so they break. No point cleaning them now cuz broke. lolol. No, the suffering gives me entertainment, hahahahaa. Yes, one little candle lit in the middle of the room so u cant really see if u cleaned them dishes right.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Elad said:


> I would ship Evo and MissGemma when I think about it.


:boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have packed my belongings ..where is my boy


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Evo said:


>


This nautical emoticon receives the King Neptune seal of approval!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


>





Neptunus said:


> This nautical emoticon receives the King Neptune seal of approval!


Hehhe neppa..u r cooool..supercool...:b:yes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ashley1990 said:


> Hehhe neppa..u r cooool..supercool...:b:yes


No, we're all cool! :b :yay


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Why/how is this still alive...? Why/how...? :sus


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> Why/how is this still alive...? Why/how...? :sus


BECAUSE I SAID SO OKAY :CC
and because derailing is our friend on this thread


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What about me? no one has shipped me overseas yet


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Why/how is this still alive...? Why/how...? :sus


Because we want have an orgy.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> Eh, there's nothing wrong with having those qualities but for it to be expected of you... that'd be a little messed up. =P Well, next time drop all the dishes so they break. No point cleaning them now cuz broke. lolol. No, the suffering gives me entertainment, hahahahaa. Yes, one little candle lit in the middle of the room so u cant really see if u cleaned them dishes right.


-SHRUG- Nah, it's chill. I mean, if I lived alone I'd have to clean toilets and do dishes and laundry and sweep and stuff anyway hdsgfhs agh meow
lol omg and then have to clean up all the glass oh lawrd
but I mean you can't drop and break the metal pots, ya know? UNLESS YOU REALLY TRY HARD.
that's just wrong
I mean just because I'm a serial killer doesn't mean you should want me to suffer ggeeeezzz
but I'm pretty blind I think I need more lighting than just one candle ok


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Put me in the Pacific Ocean Gyre and I will eventually arrive at the Great Pacific Garbage Patch


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> Because we want have an orgy.


NAY. We _need_ to.
Orgies are a popular topic on this site, I've noticed. >| We're all a bunch of PERVERTS.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Put me in the Pacific Ocean Gyre and I will eventually arrive at the Great Pacific Garbage Patch


:C That's a filthy vortex right there yeah


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

hyejan said:


> what is this thread supposed to be i read a few pages n still got no idea is it like sas crush part 2?


Nah it's supposed to be like
you couple-up _other_ people
not involving yourself
but I mean aye
whatever works
also I was thinking
to extend it to like
coupling SASers with famous people and fictional characters would also be entertaining

...and then suddenly Poison Ivy x nonesovile was the first thing that popped into my head


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> ...and then suddenly Poison Ivy x nonesovile was the first thing that popped into my head


Why Poison Ivy? >:/


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

I ship Bunyip with Loki


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> -SHRUG- Nah, it's chill. I mean, if I lived alone I'd have to clean toilets and do dishes and laundry and sweep and stuff anyway hdsgfhs agh meow
> lol omg and then have to clean up all the glass oh lawrd
> but I mean you can't drop and break the metal pots, ya know? UNLESS YOU REALLY TRY HARD.
> that's just wrong
> ...


Throw the pots in the neighbors yard and say you lost them. 
SO THE TRUTH FINALLY COMES OUT... YOU CAN'T RUN FROM THE LAW.
Sorry that one candle is your only glimmer of hope. AS YOU CAN SEE ITS VERY FAINT, BRO. HAHAHAHAHAH.

ALSO, NO. YOU PEOPLE CANNOT GROUP BUNYIP OR TOPPINGTON WITH ANYONE ELSE EXCEPT EACH OTHER. MATCH MADE IN HEAVEN. IT'S MEANT TO BE. 4EVAR. ILL CARVE IT IN A TREE N ****. THEN IT ILL B OFFICIAL.

WORD.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> ALSO, NO. YOU PEOPLE CANNOT GROUP BUNYIP OR TOPPINGTON WITH ANYONE ELSE EXCEPT EACH OTHER. MATCH MADE IN HEAVEN. IT'S MEANT TO BE. 4EVAR. ILL CARVE IT IN A TREE N ****. THEN IT ILL B OFFICIAL.
> 
> WORD.


Truth.

Trying to think of others, but I dunno... I'm at a loss


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> Why Poison Ivy?


I dunno
it was the first thing that popped into my head
it just seems like you guys would have sezzy babies together ~*ok*~












nonesovile said:


> I ship Bunyip with Loki


LOL
with loki
IF ONLY like ohbby I'll kneel for you anytimmmee you SEXY SON OF A FROST GIANT
no regrets

I can't even make a logical comment on that ship because I mean I have to fangirl over here
plus we'd be a bad match
but I mean I don't care because you know Idk fangirlin as aforementioned

and then I'd go crazy because he'd play mindgames
like I'd be just nbd drinking my tea
and he'd turn my tea into roaches
and I'd throw it at something and be like AAAAAHHHH EWH NO GHDG DAMMIT LOKI WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT
and he'd be like
I'm the god of mischief
hahahah
HAHAHAHAHAH
and I'd be like
oh loki you silly poop i can't stay mad at you
especially when you're played by Tom Hiddleston
and then we'd reminisce about the time he seduced a male horse and got knocked up and gave birth to Sleipnir

ohp

anthony why do you taunt me with these imageries



Xtraneous said:


> Throw the pots in the neighbors yard and say you lost them.
> SO THE TRUTH FINALLY COMES OUT... YOU CAN'T RUN FROM THE LAW.
> Sorry that one candle is your only glimmer of hope. AS YOU CAN SEE ITS VERY FAINT, BRO. HAHAHAHAHAH.
> 
> ...


-THROWS THEM-
ARGHHH BE GONE YOU POTS YOU AREN'T WELCOME HERE NO MOAR
DON'T YOU COME RUNNIN' ROUND HERE ANYMORE
I'M CHANGING THE LOCKS, POTS
SO DON'T EVEN TRY USING YOUR KEY

pfffftt so it has, so it has
I DO WHAT I WANT JOHN
It is very faint indeed fgdhgfhdfgvhsy runs away from home and lives in a box
a litter box
so me and the stray cats can be BFFS

LOL awhahgdsh what but Toppington finds me boring I think I'm like
99% sure
or he finds me irritating not boring
Idk I can't tell I can't tellll
we can always have a stalker x stalkee relationship though
you know
with me being the stalker
but Idk I just have no passion for actual interaction when I feel I am not entertaining to the person I am trying to interact with okay it makes me feel ~~idiot~~

but lol you and your dreams
WITH PEOPLE IN BASEMENTS
you ship it, you ship it

WHY NOT 5EVER? ;`;``;`;`;
what kind of tree?


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> What about me? no one has shipped me overseas yet


Jcgreyxpennywise=jcpenney

I dont know whether I should be proud, ashamed or indifferent that im one of the few to answer the question.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Alright. this thread is now wasting server space


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

CowboyBebop said:


> Jcgreyxpennywise=jcpenney
> 
> I dont know whether I should be proud, ashamed or indifferent that im one of the few to answer the question.


hhdfghd that's a beautiful ship name
I think you should be indifferently proud
or proudly indifferent
but never ashamed



Jcgrey said:


> Alright. this thread is now wasting server space


...Wait, what? It wasn't already?
This thread was born into the world as a waste of space


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> I dunno
> it was the first thing that popped into my head
> it just seems like you guys would have sezzy babies together ~*ok*~
> 
> ...


We would be good together wouldn't we? I mean I use to love her in Batman when I was younger so.

Shanda you're bloody crazy XD you know that? but in a good way.

That's exactly why I did it, I know how much you "fangirl" over him so.... :/ yeah.

i'm gonna go make some tea.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Did someone say ''orgy''?


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Legendary said:


> I think this thread made me selfaware, FOREVER ALONE.


Don't be feeling down. We're having an orgy, so you won't be left out.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> We would be good together wouldn't we? I mean I use to love her in Batman when I was younger so.
> 
> Shanda you're bloody crazy XD you know that? but in a good way.
> 
> ...


and have HOT babies
like they'd be the hottest babies
but they might be murderous so there's that

nahnahh
just very self-entertained

Yesyesss
if I could draw better I'd do a Avengers Loki & My Cat Loki crossover
it'd be so adorable I can't even
and Thor would be Ameya
I bet somebody's already done that, I should look for it

What kind of tea?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> -THROWS THEM-
> ARGHHH BE GONE YOU POTS YOU AREN'T WELCOME HERE NO MOAR
> DON'T YOU COME RUNNIN' ROUND HERE ANYMORE
> I'M CHANGING THE LOCKS, POTS
> ...


Damn, rude. That sounds like something you'd say to an ex n ****. TIME TO CHANGE THE LOCK. Then he ends up throwing a brick into the window climbs in and then goes to sleep on your coach... like damn take that Shanda.

NO. YOU'RE GOING TO LIVE BY MY RULES. Aww, you can't live in a box in DA STREETZ. You can live in my basement with you know who, OHOHOHOHOH. c what I did there. I win. IT'S JUST MEANT TO BE.

)= You don't know that for sure. For all you kno he's MADLY in-love with you. I wonder if we're creeping him out yet... lmao. THAT DREAM WAS A VISION OF THE FUTURE, BRO. It's just meant to be.

Not sure... dont kno anythin bout trees. =[


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

I really don't get this post :S


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

All is well and happy!. have fun SAers!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> One time, when I was 5, I fell off the slide at the park. I had a huge bruise on my butt and I scraped my elbow somehow. It got all better though because I put a band-aid on it :yes


How do band-aids help bruises?


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> and have HOT babies
> like they'd be the hottest babies
> but they might be murderous so there's that
> 
> ...


I want murderous babies > I could get them to do so many things. But i'd probably be dead before I got to see them because it's Poison Ivy. >:/

That's true yes. But you're also completely mental XD nothin' wrong with that though.

I dare you to try and draw it, go on I DARE YOU 
It'd be savage to see that
But what about Captain America?? you can't leave him out.

Eh just boring plain average tea, that's all we have at the moment. What's a good tea to try?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

ak3891 said:


> I really don't get this post :S


Eh, that's 'kay. It's mostly just meant to be a sillier thread for ...silly conversation. Yep.



Twelve Keyz said:


> One time, when I was 5, I fell off the slide at the park. I had a huge bruise on my butt and I scraped my elbow somehow. It got all better though because I put a band-aid on it :yes


:C lol band-aid butt
tee hee hu



Jcgrey said:


> All is well and happy!. have fun SAers!


PARTYPARTYPARTY okies C:



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> How do band-aids help bruises?


I dunno
I guess because you can't see the bruise anymore EHUHUHU

Did you have a birthday recently?
I think you got older. YEP.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> One time, when I was 5, I fell off the slide at the park. I had a huge bruise on my butt and I scraped my elbow somehow. It got all better though because I put a band-aid on it :yes


I swallowed a battery once.....


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> How do band-aids help bruises?


I think he meant the scrape.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> damn son. did you go to the hopsicle for that ****?


Yeah and I almost died, but it was worth it because all the kids thought I was cool for it.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Did you have a birthday recently?
> I think you got older. YEP.


Yes, yes I did. I didn't expect anyone to notice


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Yes, yes I did. I didn't expect anyone to notice


I did. I think I was a few days late when I realized it though, so I didn't bother posting a VM or anything. :heart Lol. This thread is just kind of a public mess of back and forth conversations.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Yes, yes I did. I didn't expect anyone to notice


Oh, happy belated birthday to you


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

how about shamefully proud of my indifference?



Twelve Keyz said:


> One time, when I was 5, I fell off the slide at the park. I had a huge bruise on my butt and I scraped my elbow somehow. It got all better though because I put a band-aid on it :yes





nonesovile said:


> I swallowed a battery once.....


It was only a matter of time before the fan fictions began.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> Damn, rude. That sounds like something you'd say to an ex n ****. TIME TO CHANGE THE LOCK. Then he ends up throwing a brick into the window climbs in and then goes to sleep on your coach... like damn take that Shanda.
> 
> NO. YOU'RE GOING TO LIVE BY MY RULES. Aww, you can't live in a box in DA STREETZ. You can live in my basement with you know who, OHOHOHOHOH. c what I did there. I win. IT'S JUST MEANT TO BE.
> 
> ...


LOL. YEP. I get serious about kicking my appliances out alright
ugh that's even more rude
like really, pots
that window is worth more than *you*, pots
Ihu, pots. You're nothing but a leeeecchh

I REFUSE. RULES ARE FOR SQUARES, AAHHHH. -punches things- Well can I have cats in the basement? I've always wanted to live in a basement
'cause I've never lived anywhere that had a basement
You'd think I would have... :C Seriously, Texas, why don't you have more basements to protect me from tornadoes and live in and stuff? Silly Texas

sgdfhvfgdh I'm sure he's creeped secretly
even before now
forever
eternally
lol, just
dat basement dream agh such a beautiful dream

i vote a mulberry tree YESSS



nonesovile said:


> I want murderous babies > I could get them to do so many things. But i'd probably be dead before I got to see them because it's Poison Ivy. >:/
> 
> That's true yes. But you're also completely mental XD nothin' wrong with that though.
> 
> ...


LOL. :C Oh no we can't have you dead
but it's a valid point, especially since she could kill you just by kissing you
very dangerous relationship right there

Bahh, but it makes me nervous when people say that. D: ... I dunno why.

....mmm I might later
like when I am motivated to go get my tablet
I should probably see if I can do it on paper, first ;`; AND HOPPPEEE
LOL Captain America but he's got his own stuff going on
he doesn't really need to be in it hmmm
but he could be somehow
it would have to be _perfect_

Uhmm, I dunno. I really like most teas with lemongrass in them. C: Like some Lady Grey.



nonesovile said:


> I swallowed a battery once.....





nonesovile said:


> Yeah and I almost died, but it was worth it because all the kids thought I was cool for it.


fdhgfvdh oh geebuz how old were you?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Yes, yes I did. I didn't expect anyone to notice


Oh, sweeet. O: Did you have a good berfdayy?
What day was it?
I guess I haven't really noticed your posts, because I dunno
I have fourteen drilled into my head as YOUR number for some reason
so I think i would have noticed if I'd seen one of your posts
which makes me wonder why I haven't read any of your posts or what happened there hmmm

weird to see a fifteen there, though



Twelve Keyz said:


> Damn. You are such a chatterbox. I wish I knew you irl


Ah, well thank you. C: ... I wish I knew people in real life who would, given the choice, want to know me. bahah.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> LOL. :C Oh no we can't have you dead
> but it's a valid point, especially since she could kill you just by kissing you
> very dangerous relationship right there
> 
> ...


I KNOW :O HOW WOULD THE WORLD COPE WITHOUT ME???
I really wouldn't mind being killed by her though :/ it's a good way to go, the best way. Like some weird fetish that i'd have DX (dear god) plus she's hot. Not hotter than you though. 

Well i'm only messing with you about that XD you're just a BIT mad.

YESS do it gooddammit, I wanna see more of your drawings, they're foocckkin awesome I mean it >:|. But.... Captain America is like the American Thor, he does need to be in it, you CAN'T leave him out :C

Was only 8 so I was C:< I was one mad kid. >:? *not really*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Oh, sweeet. O: Did you have a good berfdayy?
> What day was it?
> I guess I haven't really noticed your posts, because I dunno
> I have fourteen drilled into my head as YOUR number for some reason
> ...


Sure I had no school that day, and it's on the 20th of April, yeah my birthday is 420. I wish I could be proud of that but I'm not. And Twelve Keyz is right, your are a chatterbox and I wish I knew you in real life


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> LOL. YEP. I get serious about kicking my appliances out alright
> ugh that's even more rude
> like really, pots
> that window is worth more than *you*, pots
> ...


I'm sure you wouldn't be saying all these rude things about your appliances if they died. So be nice. Your pot has feelings too and right now it is crying.

Yes, you can have cats but have fun cleaning up after them.  I've only ever lived in one place that had a basement... I wish I lived down there. It was pretty nice. I MISS IT NOW. 
Also, texaslol.

It should have been your dream, lmao. It was so weird. When I woke up I laughed. 
Well, let's continue to creep him out. BECAUSE THATS THE NICE AND LOGICAL THING TO DO.

OH **** A TREE. wat,


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Apparently condemning it to death wasn't enough. Because it's still here.



Bunyip said:


> sgdfhvfgdh I'm sure he's creeped secretly
> even before now
> forever
> eternally
> ...


Or maybe I love it so much that I'm at a loss for words. Or yeah. Maybe you're just creeping me out more and more every day and I have no idea how to reply to any of it. I'm too tired to tell the difference.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

nonesovile said:


> Don't be feeling down. We're having an orgy, so you won't be left out.


Then there should be no more virgin threads haha


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> Then there should be no more virgin threads haha


That's the whole point of this


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'd ship you all. Whatever that means.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Nevermind0 said:


> That could work, we have like so much in common including our shared love for a particular kind of raccoon. :boogie


.............. -.-
This must be kanra discrimination!

Anyway, I support Bunnington and Evo1990.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> I hear it's nice in India this time of year.....
> 
> opcorn


Are you sure? March, April, and May are actually the HOT months before the monsoon comes up from the south. It can get over 115F in some places. :lol


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> I KNOW :O HOW WOULD THE WORLD COPE WITHOUT ME???
> I really wouldn't mind being killed by her though :/ it's a good way to go, the best way. Like some weird fetish that i'd have DX (dear god) plus she's hot. Not hotter than you though.
> 
> Well i'm only messing with you about that XD you're just a BIT mad.
> ...


IT JUST WOULDN'T. EVERYTHING WOULD GO TO EVEN MORE **** THAN IT ALREADY IS. ;`;
kik infm probably. LIKE OH, IF I'MMA DIE THIS IS DEFINITELY THE WAY TO DO IT. Liarrr.

bahhh if you'd seen more you probably wouldn't think that. ...American Thor. Hmmm. .... -thinks of the dynamics of thissss- I do love Captain America, though. I just don't know if he'll fit in and be all sensical ok ok i dunno mayn

What made you want to eat dat battery broha? ;`;



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Sure I had no school that day, and it's on the 20th of April, yeah my birthday is 420. I wish I could be proud of that but I'm not. And Twelve Keyz is right, your are a chatterbox and I wish I knew you in real life


Ohh the 20th. O: My brother's birthday was the 19th~~ That's definitely been a while. I'm sorry for not noticing sooner. :C Why do you wish you could be proud of that? Also, wow. That's a big compliment to get from multiple people.



Xtraneous said:


> I'm sure you wouldn't be saying all these rude things about your appliances if they died. So be nice. Your pot has feelings too and right now it is crying.
> 
> Yes, you can have cats but have fun cleaning up after them.  I've only ever lived in one place that had a basement... I wish I lived down there. It was pretty nice. I MISS IT NOW.
> Also, texaslol.
> ...


I would too, in fact if they died I'd probably be the one who killed them. O; I bet it's crying, but mostly because my brother for some reason decided it'd be a grand idea to use a pot we cook food with to put his foot over as he pours peroxide on it

it will never be the same, that pot

:CC Well I already have to clean up after cats tho. SO IT'S OKAYY. I'mjealouuss dhsfhgd I just want a basement so bad it'd be superfly and fun and stuff

LOL ugh if it were mine dream I'd have to seriously question my sanity because that'd be sad of me I'd be like
what is wrong with me am I really this obsessive oh lawrd
I TRY NOT TO DREAM ABOUT MY CRUSHES UNTIL I'M TWO YEARS IN AND THE FEELS ARE STILL GOIN' STRONG -lol creepy creep creep-
is it sad that I legit have a crush I've had for six years and only spoken to twice
sigh
siiighhh
and he lives four hours away from me and one day I actually drove through the town he lives in and I was so excited I was like _HEHEHEHEHEHE OH MY GOD SO FUN I'M SO HAPPY LOOK AT THIS TOWN SUCH A NICE TOWN THEY HAVE A STARBUCKS YOU SEE OH LOOK WHAT NICE HOUSES I THINK I SAW THIS HOUSE IN A PICTURE BEFORE AHAHAHAH OH MY GOD I AM SUCH A STALKER I'M SO ALONE_
but at least I never told him of my creepy

oh, but yeah. Continuing to creep people out is *definitely* the logical way to go.



Toppington said:


> Apparently condemning it to death wasn't enough. Because it's still here.


That will never be enough! O:< ...until I am the last post yep



Toppington said:


> Or maybe I love it so much that I'm at a loss for words. Or yeah. Maybe you're just creeping me out more and more every day and I have no idea how to reply to any of it. I'm too tired to tell the difference.


I'm inclined to believe the latter, but hey-- if you can't tell the difference, like hell I can. Ahhh but no worries, considering I hardly know anything about you I wouldn't be too concerned about it. It's mostly just a want to know you better because I think you're really snazzy, but I'm more likely to let my own shortfalls get in the way of even that, so instead I'm just...being creepy. C: So yeah, if it does creep you out, er... I'm sorry, and don't take it too seriously. I just rarely am outright captivated by people, so when I _am_, I get a little carried away in the fanatics.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

kanra said:


> .............. -.-


Do you not like the raccoon? ;`; WHY, KANRA? WHY?


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_who would like to be shipped with madeinlithuania?just the bravest people!_


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _who would like to be shipped with madeinlithuania?just the bravest people!_


I'll bet it's someone made in Poland! ='D


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Lololol, thanks , but it would be too dangerous _


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Do you not like the raccoon? ;`; WHY, KANRA? WHY?


NOOOOO! YOU GOT IT ALL WRONG! >.< nooooo... I love raccoons!

There was an incident in the chatroom yesterday and Nevermind0 got pissed off at me because I always use the raccoon avatar, lol!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

kanra said:


> NOOOOO! YOU GOT IT ALL WRONG! >.< nooooo... I love raccoons!
> 
> There was an incident in the chatroom yesterday and Nevermind0 got pissed off at me because I always use the raccoon avatar, lol!


OH. O:< WELL THEN.

Why would he be mad about that WHAT A SILLY GOOSE :<
I've never been in the chatroom ohp


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> I'm inclined to believe the latter, but hey-- if you can't tell the difference, like hell I can. Ahhh but no worries, considering I hardly know anything about you I wouldn't be too concerned about it. It's mostly just a want to know you better because I think you're really snazzy, but I'm more likely to let my own shortfalls get in the way of even that, so instead I'm just...being creepy. C: So yeah, if it does creep you out, er... I'm sorry, and don't take it too seriously. I just rarely am outright captivated by people, so when I _am_, I get a little carried away in the fanatics.


There's not much to me, lmao. Since when are you ever serious? This scares me if nothing else.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> OH. O:< WELL THEN.
> 
> Why would he be mad about that WHAT A SILLY GOOSE :<
> I've never been in the chatroom ohp


Haha, sorry.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _who would like to be shipped with madeinlithuania?just the bravest people!_


Me! :teeth


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Are you sure?:sus:whip_


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Are you sure?:sus:whip_


Yes! :whip


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> There's not much to me, lmao. Since when are you ever serious? This scares me if nothing else.


I'm sure there's more than I currently know of, though. Maybe not so many things in the realm of hobbies and social things like that, but thoughts alone can interest me enough. You make me think I need to speak seriously! ;`; No idea why. I suppose I just wouldn't like to be particularly annoying, is all. ...I don't see how me speaking more seriously would help that matter, but gfdhfghdv OH WELL



kanra said:


> Haha, sorry.


... Have you ever played Sly Cooper, though? :3 -lol-

Also, is the chatroom scary? >| I've seen a few negative comments, pfft.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> IT JUST WOULDN'T. EVERYTHING WOULD GO TO EVEN MORE **** THAN IT ALREADY IS. ;`;
> kik infm probably. LIKE OH, IF I'MMA DIE THIS IS DEFINITELY THE WAY TO DO IT. Liarrr.
> 
> bahhh if you'd seen more you probably wouldn't think that. ...American Thor. Hmmm. .... -thinks of the dynamics of thissss- I do love Captain America, though. I just don't know if he'll fit in and be all sensical ok ok i dunno mayn
> ...


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Also, is the chatroom scary? >| I've seen a few negative comments, pfft.


The chatroom is ****ing retarded. I'll respond to your other thingy in a bit. ^_^


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

Evo said:


> Yes! :whip


_








I want this, go post on my wall now :whip:whip
_


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> ... Have you ever played Sly Cooper, though? :3 -lol-
> 
> Also, is the chatroom scary? >| I've seen a few negative comments, pfft.


No... xD but I find it kind of ironic how I read his raccoon comment on here today and that yesterday we had that awkward raccoon incident in the chatroom, lol.

The chatroom isn't scary at all! You seem like you'd use it a lot, tbh. I don't use it much myself.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> The chatroom is ****ing retarded.


And here I thought I couldn't like you any more than I already did. :heart


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Omg , so mu__ch love in this thread _


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> I would too, in fact if they died I'd probably be the one who killed them. O; I bet it's crying, but mostly because my brother for some reason decided it'd be a grand idea to use a pot we cook food with to put his foot over as he pours peroxide on it
> 
> it will never be the same, that pot
> 
> ...


Damn. Please put the pot out of its misery and smash it into a trillion pieces. Here lies Mr. Potsy, RIP mother****er, RIP.

Ok, no problem then. I wonder what would be down there and how it would be decorated, OH GAWD.

Damn, well... ask him out? I mean what's stopping you. =P YOU NEVER KNOW, HE MIGHT BE SUPER CRUSHING ON YOU TOO. That's funny. Why didn't you visit him. Been all like sup *****. Pushed him out of the way and entered his house like IDGAF. Then just raided his fridge, nah jk. but yea, NEED MROE DETAILS, BRO. ILL HOOK U GUYS UP.

I haven't even begun to be a creep yet. ;D


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

good thread


hahahHAHAHA I LIED


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> nyagha I probably would still think that >:/ Yes, he's not a god but he has a shield instead of a hammer, and he has the helmet :? haven't seen the movie so I don't know what his helmet actually looks like. Just make him fit in >:? if they could make a movie with all of them you could do a picture. I demand Captain America now. No i'm not but you keep thinking that yeah.
> 
> I dunno, I just did it ;@; I probably wanted to see if I could eat it. Which wasn't a smart thing to do obvo. But I got a few weeks off school so that was fun.


well I guess we won't know unless I do draw more stuff LALALA ;CC lol, mmm you defo need to see that movie yesss. BUT I MEANNN I just don't think it'd work in a My Cat Loki crossover but hdegfvsh meow



Xtraneous said:


> Damn. Please put the pot out of its misery and smash it into a trillion pieces. Here lies Mr. Potsy, RIP mother****er, RIP.
> 
> Ok, no problem then. I wonder what would be down there and how it would be decorated, OH GAWD.
> 
> ...


It'd be dead by now defo if it wasn't so METAL and I wasn't so MEEE >:C
never cooking in dat ***** again tho

uhmuhmuhm well if it's anything like my room
BADLY. LOL.
And then I look around at my green and purple walls
and my blue and purple bedsheets
and my decorations on the wall with copious amounts of red
..... I HAVE HAD MANY REGRETS IN LIFE
but, I have three works for you
SHAG RUGS EVERYWHERE
it must happen

gfhgdhfdg well I am stopping myself
especially since I'd be REJECTED
He doesn't know I exist I am fairly certain ACTUALLY HE DOES BECAUSE I SPOKE TO HIM TWICE but he doesn't care because agh I an insignificant
he's like twenty and and and :CC socute2mi
he lives with his grandma tho bnr anymore he used to but then he went to college but then he moved out and now I don't know because he updated to the new facebook layout which made the updates private by default SOBS
stalking was so much easier when myspace was cool
but uhm I dunno
:C we do have some stuff in common and I dunno maybe someday when I can drive and have a job and stuff
I mean if I friended him on facebook he'd probably accept me even just because he creates music that is okay and so that kind of gives an opportunity to make conversation but yeah I dunno meow

lol LET THE CREEPING BEGIN



Nefury said:


> good thread
> 
> hahahHAHAHA I LIED


EHEHEHEOHOHO
Ikr
the worst thread even
WAS THERE EVER A MORE POINTLESS THREAD

it was either this or "I DO WHAT I WANT" as a title
but I figured the latter is more of a catchphrase
DIDN'T WANT TO WEAR IT OUT, YA KNOW?

hi


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

you're so quirky and random ;pPPpPppppp


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Nefury said:


> you're so quirky and random ;pPPpPppppp


I would like to marry y9ou


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

kiirby said:


> I would like to marry y9ou


Maybe we should ship.

Did I say it right?


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

i've caught no ones eye? okay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Omg , so mu__ch love in this thread _


 Why did this make me laugh? :lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I ship millenniumman75 and Melissa75 :yay


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ventura said:


> I ship millenniumman75 and Melissa75 :yay


Uh, where are they going? And hold on a minute -- still need a few things done here before they go.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Uh, where are they going? And hold on a minute -- still need a few things done here before they go.


Ahhh mate, the ship is sailing- it can wait, eh?

I don't know yet. But both Moderators , with the username starting with letter M, and having 75 at the end. So I guess they'd be shipped to some non moderating place to relax for a bit :b

Lets just hope they don't get shipped wrecked like Gilligan.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Nefury said:


> Maybe we should ship.
> 
> Did I say it right?


:CC Well you probably should have said it "Maybe we should be shipped together." because when you say "Maybe we should ship." it makes it seem like you're going to be shipping people other than yourselves which is what people usually do unless they're writing a fanfic with self-insertion or something of the sort
but hey it's defo not a strict rule because I come from the part of the internet that isn't all that snooty ohp

Hey, I'd ship it. Just make sure neither of you make a quirky-looking dinner or all hell will break loose!

Speaking of which,


Nefury said:


> you're so quirky and random ;pPPpPppppp


OH YES I'VE BEEN SARCASTICALLY DESCRIBED AS SUCH BEFORE hehehu

But I'd be careful using such a ~~~quirky~~~ form of ;p, someone might think you're trying to unique! Everyone knows typing differently is the best way to prove how strange you are. I mean, it's not like a massive amount of people on the internet type that way, after all. ohohohohAW there's clearly no reason other than wanting to seem DiFF3REenT that anyone would type in a way that wasn't literature-worthy! But maybe you and kiirby have this quirky type of dynamic together where you enjoy trying to out-snide one another, so every now and then you like to quirk it up and get him all hot and bothered over how random you're trying to be? OHOHO, HOW KINKY.

You two should _really_ look into being a couple.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

IWantToDie said:


> i've caught no ones eye? okay


Well, this is less a 'who do you like' board and more a 'which two people would you like to see as a couple' board, so maybe no one knows who to ship you with OOO;

or it's just that my board is really pointless because I have a stupid sense of humor and few people care about strangers enough to couple them up so talking about other things is more entertaining
^more accurate

SO, NO WORRIES. WOULDN'T TAKE IT PERSONALLY



Twelve Keyz said:


> you're probably just not one of the cool kids yet... I'm not either :lol


Why aren't you one of the cool kids?
Dub yourself as cool this very instantttt


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Drugs are bad mmm'kay


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> Drugs are bad mmm'kay


Especially benedryl. I mean, does it ever really work for anything other than making you sleepy?
My allergies think not.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Evo said:


> :lurk


^ LOL this thread sure is creating a lot of this. And this :con


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Bunyip said:


> Especially benedryl. I mean, does it ever really work for anything other than making you sleepy?
> My allergies think not.


It has lots of diphenhydramine, which makes you feel like shiz-nit when you wake up.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Omg , so mu__ch love in this thread _


Is it just me, or does it look like she's about to puke? lol. Yep, I need help...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> :CC Well you probably should have said it "Maybe we should be shipped together." because when you say "Maybe we should ship." it makes it seem like you're going to be shipping people other than yourselves which is what people usually do unless they're writing a fanfic with self-insertion or something of the sort
> but hey it's defo not a strict rule because I come from the part of the internet that isn't all that snooty ohp
> 
> Hey, I'd ship it. Just make sure neither of you make a quirky-looking dinner or all hell will break loose!
> ...


:lol you're awesome :high5


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> It has lots of diphenhydramine, which makes you feel like shiz-nit when you wake up.


Ah, really? I should pay more attention to these things. I'm going to the grocery store today, so I'll finally be able to get something else. Do you have any suggestions? ;D


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Neutrino said:


> :lol you're awesome :high5


Thanks, I appreciate you saying that. C: Yayforhighfives~~ & I like your signature.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Especially benedryl. I mean, does it ever really work for anything other than making you sleepy?
> My allergies think not.


Then you haven't been on Prozac, it's impossible to stay awake on that stuff. I use to fall asleep in school when I was on it. They'd be better off selling certain meds as sleepers, because they work better at getting you to sleep than anything else.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> Then you haven't been on Prozac, it's impossible to stay awake on that stuff. I use to fall asleep in school when I was on it. They'd be better off selling those meds as sleepers.


Nah, I've never been on anything like that. My aunt would sympathize with you, though. XD ...Or maybe not, because she has four young boys that are sghfdghf crazy. SLEEP SHALL NUMB THE PAIN.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Nah, I've never been on anything like that. My aunt would sympathize with you, though. XD ...Or maybe not, because she has four young boys that are sghfdghf crazy. SLEEP SHALL NUMB THE PAIN.


You really don't want to go on it either trust me, you won't have the energy to do anything. Plus it makes you really fawking constipated >:X. I can see why she would....... fookin kids. Yes, I wanna just go to sleep and live in a dream forever :C


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> You really don't want to go on it either trust me, you won't have the energy to do anything. Plus it makes you really fawking constipated >:X. I can see why she would....... fookin kids. Yes, I wanna just go to sleep and live in a dream forever :C


Oh dear, I'm lethargic enough. And whoever would want to make their butt angry? They're wild, is what. And one of them cries a lot, which is really annoying when he's usually the one going around hitting people with things and insulting them. ....like the Matrix. I would love that, I think, if I could just dream forever. I try sometimes, but eventually I just can't fall asleep anymore, and even when I do fall asleep I can't stay for long. Sigh.

This morning, I was still laying in bed and my brother's cat jumped up on my bed and crawled under my blanket next to me with her head on the pillow and everything. XD I was like, "Oheyy, what's up, Izzy?" She bit me on the cheek. >:C LOL


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

huh said:


> Is it just me, or does it look like she's about to puke? lol. Yep, I need help...


I can't tell if she's crying or laughing :lol


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Oh dear, I'm lethargic enough. And whoever would want to make their butt angry? They're wild, is what. And one of them cries a lot, which is really annoying when he's usually the one going around hitting people with things and insulting them. ....like the Matrix. I would love that, I think, if I could just dream forever. I try sometimes, but eventually I just can't fall asleep anymore, and even when I do fall asleep I can't stay for long. Sigh.
> 
> This morning, I was still laying in bed and my brother's cat jumped up on my bed and crawled under my blanket next to me with her head on the pillow and everything. XD I was like, "Oheyy, what's up, Izzy?" She bit me on the cheek. >:C LOL


I don't know >:/ it seems to have more negative effects anyway, so faak medication. No way man, i'd end up either killing myself or the kids. Put the little bastarrrdd in the closet for the night and turn the lights off, that's how to deal with kids like that. The Matrix XD that'd be funny to see. Yeah I wish I could just go back to sleep whenever I wanted, if only they invented one of those virtual reality machines that you could live in :'C but no.

LOL she hates you, what did you do to make her so angry with you? going for you when you're in bed XD that's evil. She could be trying to get rid of you so she can kill your cat.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> It'd be dead by now defo if it wasn't so METAL and I wasn't so MEEE >:C
> never cooking in dat ***** again tho
> 
> uhmuhmuhm well if it's anything like my room
> ...


See.... now you have to post a pic of your room in that one thread. DONE DEAL.

Can I be the maid of honor when you guys get married? I mean after all I am the one who's going to hook you guys up. I remember that about myspace too. The fact that I can't stalk well on facebook is why I don't have one... that and I don't have friends. sadface. I hope you don't mind but I just go you a bunch of job interviews, have fun.

I'm kind of refraining. I will begin.... soon.... real soon. Look out, *****es.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I ship myself and ExplorerAtHeart to M31 via wormhole to explore and send back information on distant civilizations


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Bunyip said:


> But I'd be careful using such a ~~~quirky~~~ form of ;p, someone might think you're trying to unique! Everyone knows typing differently is the best way to prove how strange you are. I mean, it's not like a massive amount of people on the internet type that way, after all. ohohohohAW there's clearly no reason other than wanting to seem DiFF3REenT that anyone would type in a way that wasn't literature-worthy! But maybe you and kiirby have this quirky type of dynamic together where you enjoy trying to out-snide one another, so every now and then you like to quirk it up and get him all hot and bothered over how random you're trying to be? OHOHO, HOW KINKY.
> 
> You two should _really_ look into being a couple.


Oh you're so full of ship.

Besides, we have thoroughly looked into it. _Very thoroughly indeed_. We've even established spoon size designations. And forced idiosyncrasies don't particularly get me going. No, I'm much more of a grating sarcasm and needless condescension man. Speaking of which, your post is sexier than a single plum floating in perfume served in a man's hat.

See, that simile doesn't even make sense. How whimsical! Do you like me yet?


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Enough. Let's take this out-snide.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh I love you darling.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Oh you're so full of ship.
> 
> Besides, we have thoroughly looked into it. _Very thoroughly indeed_. We've even established spoon size designations. And forced idiosyncrasies don't particularly get me going. No, I'm much more of a grating sarcasm and needless condescension man. Speaking of which, your post is sexier than a single plum floating in perfume served in a man's hat.
> 
> See, that simile doesn't even make sense. How whimsical! Do you like me yet?


Ohoho, I know. O; Isn't it fabu? I should make a career of it.

What if the grating sarcasm and needless condescension are the forced idiosyncrasies? You're so quirky how you hate quirks, kiirby. Such a little hipster. ;D When I read that, it converted to Applejack(You know, from My Little Pony?)'s voice, so actually it ended up making a small amount of sense. Though, they'd definitely have to bleep the 'sexy' and change 'man' to 'pony' or something to have her actual saying such things

Oh, wait? You're asking if I like you? IS THIS A BATTLE FOR MY AFFECTIONS? ;D I'm sorry, kiirby. Nefury's got you beat. His responses are ~~*koala tea*~~


Nefury said:


> Enough. Let's take this out-snide.


I mean, just _look_ at this comment. It's GOLDEN.
You really are a beautiful soul, Nefury.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Oh, wait? You're asking if I like you? IS THIS A BATTLE FOR MY AFFECTIONS? ;D I'm sorry, kiirby. Nefury's got you beat. His responses are ~~*koala tea*~~
> 
> I mean, just _look_ at this comment. It's GOLDEN.
> You really are a beautiful soul, Nefury.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_^ creepy lol_


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Ohoho, I know. O; Isn't it fabu? I should make a career of it.
> 
> What if the grating sarcasm and needless condescension are the forced idiosyncrasies? You're so quirky how you hate quirks, kiirby. Such a little hipster. ;D *When I read that, it converted to Applejack(You know, from My Little Pony?)'s voice, so actually it ended up making a small amount of sense. Though, they'd definitely have to bleep the 'sexy' and change 'man' to 'pony' or something to have her actual saying such things*
> 
> ...


:lol I thought I was the only one that did this.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Bunyip said:


> What if the grating sarcasm and needless condescension are the forced idiosyncrasies? You're so quirky how you hate quirks, kiirby. Such a little hipster. ;D When I read that, it converted to Applejack(You know, from My Little Pony?)'s voice, so actually it ended up making a small amount of sense. Though, they'd definitely have to bleep the 'sexy' and change 'man' to 'pony' or something to have her actual saying such things


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Nefury said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


COMIN AT YOU BBY











Twelve Keyz said:


> :lol I thought I was the only one that did this.


XD I ~~swear~~ it was Applejack-esque.
Do you have any particular characters/voices it happens with a lot? ='D



kiirby said:


>


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> I don't know >:/ it seems to have more negative effects anyway, so faak medication. No way man, i'd end up either killing myself or the kids. Put the little bastarrrdd in the closet for the night and turn the lights off, that's how to deal with kids like that. The Matrix XD that'd be funny to see. Yeah I wish I could just go back to sleep whenever I wanted, if only they invented one of those virtual reality machines that you could live in :'C but no.
> 
> LOL she hates you, what did you do to make her so angry with you? going for you when you're in bed XD that's evil. She could be trying to get rid of you so she can kill your cat.


Welll whatever you do, don't kill the kids _and_ yourself. I hate when that happens! It's such a waste. D; I wonder if the Matrix allows people to be pirates and stuff or if it keeps your adventuring possibilities pretty realistic. ...Those damn inventor people, not creating the things we want fast enough. >:C

Ikr. Terribly rude. I think she was more just irritated with me for speaking. GUESS I'M ANNOYING EVEN TO CATS :<



Xtraneous said:


> See.... now you have to post a pic of your room in that one thread. DONE DEAL.
> 
> Can I be the maid of honor when you guys get married? I mean after all I am the one who's going to hook you guys up. I remember that about myspace too. The fact that I can't stalk well on facebook is why I don't have one... that and I don't have friends. sadface. I hope you don't mind but I just go you a bunch of job interviews, have fun.
> 
> I'm kind of refraining. I will begin.... soon.... real soon. Look out, *****es.


Ohhh I forgot there was a thread for that
SURE WHY NOT, though it's like dgshdgsh small and cluttery

OOO; HELL YEAH YOU CAN. It'll be the only part of the wedding I even care about. Like UHHH YEAH DO WHATEVER YOU WANT AS LONG AS JOHN GETS TO BE MY MAID OF HONOR AND LOOKS FABULOUS IN HIS DRESS, K? :C Yeah, I have no friends either. All my friends on there are either family or friends of my family. Sad face indeed.
>||| lol I'll just walk to the locations nbd only a few days for some of them
maybe I'll lose my love handles or something
or die from heat stroke

I'M EXCITED FOR IT



Jcgrey said:


> I ship myself and ExplorerAtHeart to M31 via wormhole to explore and send back information on distant civilizations


:CC And then the plot of prometheus happens
.....
or something


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I ship millenniumman75 and Melissa75 :yay










yay.. 
Mods are quite romantic..hehhe:b:teeth


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

If I was gonna ship someone, I'd ship NatureFellow to Barbados as a punishment for his lame jokes on the SAS Forums. YEAH HE'S A BEEEEP. :um .... and oh god what a horrible punishment, may god have mercy on his soul :troll


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Ohhh I forgot there was a thread for that
> SURE WHY NOT, though it's like dgshdgsh small and cluttery
> 
> OOO; HELL YEAH YOU CAN. It'll be the only part of the wedding I even care about. Like UHHH YEAH DO WHATEVER YOU WANT AS LONG AS JOHN GETS TO BE MY MAID OF HONOR AND LOOKS FABULOUS IN HIS DRESS, K? :C Yeah, I have no friends either. All my friends on there are either family or friends of my family. Sad face indeed.
> ...


Yea, TELL ME WHEN YOU DO IT. 

Damn straight, hope my *** doesn't look too big in the dress.  **** friends, I'll just add one person and be content, hehehe. Then people secretly talk **** about me being that one guy with only 1 friend. Then I get attacked in private messages and be forced to leave facebook in shame. My own family will even refuse to friend me. My mom tells me I'm a loser and declines my friend request. ;( 
Lol, you already know if you walk out in that weather you're going to explode into a trillion pieces. Cuz **** your weather, tbh. It was 90 here today and damn... I was ****ing dying. Rage.

Also, my connection has died as I'm typing this. Real cool connection. **** you, **** you, **** you. and it's back. Cool, only took 40 secs. -_-'

YES, I LIED... I DID RESPOND TO YOU BEFORE TOMORROW. ^_^


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

NatureFellow said:


> If I was gonna ship someone, I'd ship NatureFellow to Barbados as a punishment for his lame jokes on the SAS Forums. YEAH HE'S A BEEEEP. :um .... and oh god what a horrible punishment, may god have mercy on his soul :troll


SERVES HIM RIGHT, THAT PRICK. It's about time_ someone_ disciplined him.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Welll whatever you do, don't kill the kids _and_ yourself. I hate when that happens! It's such a waste. D; I wonder if the Matrix allows people to be pirates and stuff or if it keeps your adventuring possibilities pretty realistic. ...Those damn inventor people, not creating the things we want fast enough. >:C
> 
> Ikr. Terribly rude. I think she was more just irritated with me for speaking. GUESS I'M ANNOYING EVEN TO CATS :<


:C aaawwwww I was hoping of going for a murder suicide, would've been a good way to go out. :/ but you're right, it would be a waste. I really hope you can be a pirate, what would be the point in it if you couldn't? I wanna be in like, a Pirates of the Carribbean type world. It probably would be just realistic stuff at first, until they can come up with some sort of update that lets you choose more things >:/ they'd better hurry up with it, 'cause I wanna get the **** outta here >:| *what the **** am I even talking about*?

LOL SHANDA YOU'RE JUST SO ANNOYING, WHY DO YOU HAVE TO TALK SO MUCH? > Just.... stop talking >:X

JK


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I would ship Theologic and Ashley


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Was I mentioned in this monstrosity? too lazy to search


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I wish somebody would ship me with someone . I'm lonely.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Was I mentioned in this monstrosity? too lazy to search


Skimmed through after searching your name. Don't think so. Still waiting for it to die. Obviously my words have no power if "condemning it to death" wasn't enough.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Was I mentioned in this monstrosity? too lazy to search


Recently, or entirely?
You were shipped with pennywise at one point. ;D
But most likely simply because your ship name would be jcpenny. Which is fantastic.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Loveless said:


> I wish somebody would ship me with someone . I'm lonely.


You and Fallen18

how 'bout it?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Recently, or entirely?
> You were shipped with pennywise at one point. ;D
> But most likely simply because your ship name would be jcpenny. Which is
> fantastic.


jcpenny? wtf ok lol :sus


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

lol what is even happening here


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

My ship is a kayak.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Loveless said:


> I would ship Theologic and Ashley


Yay..Nice thought..:clap



Loveless said:


> I wish somebody would ship me with someone . I'm lonely.


oh buddy...what abt Missgemma n u?:roll


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

arnie said:


> Still waiting for my ship to sail. Anyone on board?
> 
> No?


A kayak, huh? :heart

This will die one day! Maybe it'll end more quickly if I make it awkward.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd ship with northstar1991. :evil


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Me, myself, and I. We all get along really well most of the time :yes


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

me and that tea girl
*sarcasm*


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

all of them


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> A kayak, huh? :heart
> 
> This will die one day! Maybe it'll end more quickly if I make it awkward.


But Jack, how could it _be_ any more awkward? It hardly seems possible!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I ship myself + a large pizza.















































I really like pizza.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Can somebody please put me in a wooden banana crate and ship me overseas?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I can't tell if she's crying or laughing :lol


She's crying. If you want to know the reason why here is the original vid. It's a funny reason.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

kiirby said:


>


can't these two see that they love each other?


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> But Jack, how could it _be_ any more awkward? It hardly seems possible!


*if I make it _more_ awkward

My bad. Fixed.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> *if I make it _more_ awkward
> 
> My bad. Fixed.


XD I ACCEPT YOUR CORRECTION.
I dunno if that'd kill it, though, because it only usually makes the people involved awkward
Unless you're a master.... awkward-er


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

wickedlovely said:


> <--- and this guy. ^_^


Dont get hit by an Iceberg on the way ;]


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> XD I ACCEPT YOUR CORRECTION.
> I dunno if that'd kill it, though, because it only usually makes the people involved awkward
> Unless you're a master.... awkward-er


It's worked before. :stu Obviously not working here. I give up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bunyip said:


> Well, this is less a 'who do you like' board and more a 'which two people would you like to see as a couple' board, so maybe no one knows who to ship you with OOO;
> 
> or it's just that my board is really pointless because I have a stupid sense of humor and few people care about strangers enough to couple them up so talking about other things is more entertaining
> ^more accurate
> ...





Bunyip said:


> Oh dear, I'm lethargic enough. And whoever would want to make their butt angry? They're wild, is what. And one of them cries a lot, which is really annoying when he's usually the one going around hitting people with things and insulting them. ....like the Matrix. I would love that, I think, if I could just dream forever. I try sometimes, but eventually I just can't fall asleep anymore, and even when I do fall asleep I can't stay for long. Sigh.
> 
> This morning, I was still laying in bed and my brother's cat jumped up on my bed and crawled under my blanket next to me with her head on the pillow and everything. XD I was like, "Oheyy, what's up, Izzy?" She bit me on the cheek. >:C LOL





kiirby said:


> Oh you're so full of ship.
> 
> Besides, we have thoroughly looked into it. _Very thoroughly indeed_. We've even established spoon size designations. And forced idiosyncrasies don't particularly get me going. No, I'm much more of a grating sarcasm and needless condescension man. Speaking of which, your post is sexier than a single plum floating in perfume served in a man's hat.
> 
> See, that simile doesn't even make sense. How whimsical! Do you like me yet?


I'd ship the three of you off to PM land. If you cannot calm down in this thread, I would have to ask you to refrain from posting in this thread for a while.

If there is an issue, handle it with PMs - I had to bring it up once already.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

.... O: I am the confuse
CALMS DOWNNNN


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I was banned for a week for posting a joke in this thread. I can't believe that this is still alive. But i'm happy to be back


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Anywho....

I ship myself with Ventura. She banned me, i thought it was hottt. I like being called a bad boy and being punished  :whip


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Nogy said:


> Anywho....
> 
> I ship myself with Ventura. She banned me, i thought it was hottt. I like being called a bad boy and being punished  :whip


LOL, now she might have to punish you again you masochist!


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> LOL, now she might have to punish you again you masochist!


 Lol, if i got banned for this post, i would forever have no faith in SAS. My last joke, i realized later, might of been offensive to some people(it was not intended to be though). I apologize if i offended MM75 or Ultrashy with my joke...it was not my intention to "attack" anyone. I still apologize though, honestly...i should remember what day and age we live in.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Nogy said:


> Lol, if i got banned for this post, i would forever have no faith in SAS. My last joke, i realized later, might of been offensive to some people(it was not intended to be though). I apologize if i offended MM75 or Ultrashy with my joke...it was not my intention to "attack" anyone. I still apologize though, honestly...i should remember what day and age we live in.


Hmm... now I'm curious.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nogy said:


> Lol, if i got banned for this post, i would forever have no faith in SAS. My last joke, i realized later, might of been offensive to some people(it was not intended to be though). I apologize if i offended MM75 or Ultrashy with my joke...it was not my intention to "attack" anyone. I still apologize though, honestly...i should remember what day and age we live in.


Glad to see ur back


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> Glad to see ur back


Thank you. The kindness and friendliness of people like you is the only reason i return


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Mezzoforte and Toppington :b


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Stilla said:


> Penguinrunner and stilla!


Agree whole-heartedly. :boogie


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Nogy said:


> Lol, if i got banned for this post, i would forever have no faith in SAS. My last joke, i realized later, might of been offensive to some people(it was not intended to be though). I apologize if i offended MM75 or Ultrashy with my joke...it was not my intention to "attack" anyone. I still apologize though, honestly...i should remember what day and age we live in.


I was honestly surprised that you were banned for that joke. I cracked a smile at it. Pretty ridiculous, but I guess you have to be careful what you joke about on a site like this. Glad to see you've come back anyway. :b


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Nogy said:


> Lol, if i got banned for this post, i would forever have no faith in SAS. My last joke, i realized later, might of been offensive to some people(it was not intended to be though). I apologize if i offended MM75 or Ultrashy with my joke...it was not my intention to "attack" anyone. I still apologize though, honestly...i should remember what day and age we live in.


LOL, I almost got banned for posting a joke in society and culture forum, I got a message saying it was a "personal attack". And then a few days later my thread got taken down. I'm starting to get sick of this forum, they're taking the censorship a little too far.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Nogy said:


> Anywho....
> 
> I ship myself with Ventura. She banned me, i thought it was hottt. I like being called a bad boy and being punished  :whip


Hmm, I don't know. I think she's out of your league.

Just sayin'.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I just found the joke Nogy made, and people are right about this forum being uptight, it didn't seem that bad... or bad at all.




I'm probably going to get an infraction for this or something.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Hmm, I don't know. I think she's out of your league.
> 
> Just sayin'.


I ship you with the Russian girl ;D
Both of you are very feisty.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Nogy said:


> Anywho....
> 
> I ship myself with Ventura. She banned me, i thought it was hottt. I like being called a bad boy and being punished  :whip


fhfbjf will never unseen Ventura the dominatrix



Twelve Keyz said:


> I agree... jokes are taken way too seriously around here. Meanwhile, actual personal attacks easily slip by moderation. It could be worse I guess *cough* SPW


Ahh, I agree.

I really don't understand how jokes aimed at absolutely no one in particular are said to be personal attacks.

....and maybe they just only want to fuss over personal attacks if someone throws a fit about it....? Prolly just don't care.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I ship myself with forever alone guy.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Super Marshy said:


> I ship myself with forever alone guy.


I think you just shipped yourself with the majority of the website, bravo.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Elad said:


> I think you just shipped yourself with the majority of the website, bravo.


Oh my. I can't handle a whole website worth, I suggest we all pair up!


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

hmm, how much are the shipping charges and what courier is being used - last time I had a bad experience with UPS!

.........and no more than £5.99 with insurance.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Music Man said:


> hmm, how much are the shipping charges and what courier is being used - last time I had a bad experience with UPS!
> 
> .........and no more than £5.99 with insurance.


FedEx


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

Evo said:


> FedEx


I can't wait.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Music Man said:


> I can't wait.


lolz, I house mate of mine got a 72inch plasma tv after he got a **** load of money from stock market. Problem is, he told us to keep a special eye on the polystyrene packaging for when he had to take it home. That all went up in the air after a night of drinking and used the packaging as swords and later as temporary bed. :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> lolz, I house mate of mine got a 72inch plasma tv after he got a **** load of money from stock market. Problem is, he told us to keep a special eye on the polystyrene packaging for when he had to take it home. That all went up in the air after a night of drinking and used the packaging as swords and later as temporary bed. :b


:teeth


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Evo said:


> :teeth


he later tried to put it back together with sellotape lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I ship myself with Evo!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

People shouldnt be allowed to ship themselves :b


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I agree... jokes are taken way too seriously around here. Meanwhile, actual personal attacks easily slip by moderation. It could be worse I guess *cough* SPW


True.

I saw somebody on here a while back who was throwing abuse at a few people and nothing was done about it.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

*Starts paddling in a single canoe while playing a sad harmonica tune*


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Super Marshy said:


> Oh my. I can't handle a whole website worth, I suggest we all pair up!


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

arnie said:


>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Essy90 said:


> I ship myself with Evo!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Evo said:


>


:love


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Haha, this thread is hilarious.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Who is this ventura? It seems like half the forum is in love with her. Must see pics. :b


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunnington (Bunyip + Toppington). You ****ers need to **** and give me some damn grandchildren already.

Evo + Essy90

Bobthesaint + Northstar

Ventura + Leary88

The Professor + MadeInLithuania

Arnie + Secretaz (**** DAT AGE NIKKA)

Dissonance + Fallen18

TKSauce + Skyloft

I'm still looking for someone for my BFF Naturefellow and my secret lover Kiirby. Applications welcome.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Xtraneous said:


> TKSauce + Skyloft.


Feel like I should say something before people get the wrong idea. It would be a few years before any 'sailing' as such may happen. And even then I might be jumping to conclusions.... think we are really good friends on here. See what happens :b

As for peeps mentioned who live miles apart but who I see get on really well. Dedication out to you. Sorry for my taste in music lol


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> The Professor + MadeInLithuania


_It was amazingly unexpected_


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

^ yeah I know wtf ???

*WHO ARE YOU*? :sus


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_you are asking who am I? Wtfffff, really?








*WHO ARE YOU?*
_


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

who are you?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

madeinlithuania said:


> _you are asking who am i? Wtfffff, really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummm... I am the *bearer of our children*

who are you?


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Oh...OH....so ..ok. Maybe I was drunk or something like that....I will send you a money every month , promise, babe :squeeze_


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Oh...OH....so ..ok. Maybe I was drunk or something like that....I will send you a money every month , promise, babe :squeeze_


Thanks?


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_You are welcome?_


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _You are welcome?_


thank you hun <3 remember to send me a present for Christmas or I'll be really sad. :afr


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Oh...OH....so ..ok. Maybe I was drunk or something like that....I will send you a money every month , promise, babe :squeeze_


I will raise them to be STARS, all by myself. And you will get nothing!

But that one night... you HAVE to remember it.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_luv ya <3 Of course, I will _


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> Bunnington (Bunyip + Toppington). You ****ers need to **** and give me some damn grandchildren already.
> 
> Evo + Essy90
> 
> ...


LOL what? No she's like my best friend.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

The Professor said:


> I will raise them to be STARS, all by myself. And you will get nothing!
> 
> But that one night... you HAVE to remember it.


_Oh you....now you will have to live with me! :mum_ :evil


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Resonance and Dissonance just because... onanceonance


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Oh you....now you will have to live with me! :mum_ :evil


Hmm.. Idk, I'm still pretty hurt. You will have to live with me, and it's a deal!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> Resonance and Dissonance just because... onanceonance


Oh god kill it with fire.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

The Professor said:


> Hmm.. Idk, I'm still pretty hurt. You will have to live with me, and it's a deal!


_Deal







_


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Oh god kill it with fire.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cuddle love you, babe


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

The Professor said:


> :cuddle love you, babe


_:afr woman... you can't show your feelings here _


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Get a room.....specifically a room made of glass.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Says who?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

okay okay.. we'll show each other once you get home from work :wink


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _you are asking who am I? Wtfffff, really?_
> _
> 
> 
> ...





MadeinLithuania said:


> _luv ya <3 Of course, I will _


_Hehhehe:clap..u guys..OMG:b..hahhahha:teeth....lol...why are we on SAS..we had to be in some reality show...:boogie_


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

elvin jones said:


> Who is this ventura? It seems like half the forum is in love with her. Must see pics. :b


:hahadnt worry she's pretty:yes



xTKsaucex said:


> People shouldnt be allowed to ship themselves :b


:wifeoh u......



Music Man said:


> I can't wait.


:b 
_Oh Man.....sorry abt ur Tv..these guys are so irresponsible..they threw off my Passport in seawater..I am stuck...:blank:b_


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Ashley and Elad. I can see it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nonesovile said:


> LOL, I almost got banned for posting a joke in society and culture forum, I got a message saying it was a "personal attack". And then a few days later my thread got taken down. I'm starting to get sick of this forum, they're taking the censorship a little too far.


People have SA here, even the moderators!

Granted, I have come a long way since I joined, but I do remember what it was like!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

The Professor said:


> Ashley and Elad. I can see it.


  
_We havent spoken at all yet:no_
:b 
_I should ask Elad if he's interested:idea:teeth_


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

There's no need for you to have spoken. MasterMatchmaker has been gauging your personalities and sees some major potential.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

IWantToDie said:


> me and that tea girl
> *sarcasm*


Haha. I'm too old for you, anyway.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

The Professor said:


> There's no need for you to have spoken. MasterMatchmaker has been gauging your personalities and sees some major potential.


 :idea...:boogie 
_Oh thanks_


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh how I yearn to be held in those big arms.

_sigh_


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:b:b


kiirby said:


> Oh how I yearn to be held in those big arms.
> 
> _sigh_


_:teeth..Preparing for love spring??_


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, hey hey. Baby love me back today. Never ever sink my ship and sail away... Like me like I like you and sing naninaninaninanina!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Double_Indemnity and komorikun simply because they're both cool ladiesss.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> Arnie + Secretaz (**** DAT AGE NIKKA)


:hide


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Ship? Are we shipping these people somewhere far away? If so, my list will be rather long.


Mine would be intermediate. 


AllToAll said:


> Double_Indemnity and komorikun simply because they're both cool ladiesss.


:teeth


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> Bunnington (Bunyip + Toppington). You ****ers need to **** and give me some damn grandchildren already.


I'll pretend I didn't read that.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Bronco83 and Toomin2U.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Toppington said:


> I'll pretend I didn't read that.


Are you getting with her or not?


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

nonesovile said:


> Are you getting with her or not?


Um, nope? :lol Oh, the probably nonexistent hurt feelings!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

**** it then.

Bunvile. lol. BUNYIP + NONESOVILE.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Me and Linlinh because we both like great music 
Ashley and Theo fo sho
I was the first to mention Toppington and Mezzoforte x)
As for Dissonance and Fallen..... nah ;D.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Me and Linlinh because we both like great music
> *Ashley and Theo fo sho*
> I was the first to mention Toppington and Mezzoforte x)
> As for Dissonance and Fallen..... nah ;D.


aaaaaaaaaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiii:b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

SuperSky said:


> Oh, hey hey. Baby love me back today. Never ever sink my ship and sail away... Like me like I like you and sing naninaninaninanina!


muhahahaha:b:teeth:teeth:yes


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

SuperSky said:


> Oh, hey hey. Baby love me back today. Never ever sink my ship and sail away... Like me like I like you and sing naninaninaninanina!


I love Eurovision.... :b


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

SuperSky said:


> Oh, hey hey. Baby love me back today. Never ever sink my ship and sail away... Like me like I like you and sing naninaninaninanina!


I think that one should have won, priceless!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Secretaz and Sonopa.

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

NOOOOO! Why?! IT. WAS. DEAD. FFFF-


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What kind of vessel. and what is it's destination?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

...and then this thread managed still survive utterly without my prompting.
kekekeke

ALSO
As a nonentity, I approve my feelings having been dismissed/considered nonexistent. INDEED.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Mel Gibson & and Bunyjp.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I would ship Dissonance and whatever girl he wanted lol.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> ALSO
> As a nonentity, I approve my feelings having been dismissed/considered nonexistent. INDEED.


That's not what I meant.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Mel Gibson & and Bunyjp.


I know, I know. The chemistry between us is obvious.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> Double_Indemnity and komorikun simply because they're both cool ladiesss.


They do seem like a good match. :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Answer me damnit. I need to know the specs of the vessel and it's ultimate destination.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> That's not what I meant.


S'okay either way (that is to say, absolutely whatever way it was meant), I would hardly take myself seriously enough to get hurt feelings, even if it were meant to be personally negative. ;p


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> ALSO
> As a nonentity, I approve my feelings having been dismissed/considered nonexistent. INDEED.


:squeeze Tis ok.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Answer me damnit. I need to know the specs of the vessel and it's ultimate destination.


It depends on the particulars of which shipped itemsss~~~ O;


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I ship Evo and Toppington.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> :squeeze Tis ok.


WOE IS ME, SO REJECTEDDD.

At least my true love was actually cats the whole time


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> S'okay either way (that is to say, absolutely whatever way it was meant), *I would hardly take myself seriously enough to get hurt feelings*, even if it were meant personally negative. ;p


That's what I thought at the time, but...  It's not weird that I can't think of anything else to say, is it? :teeth Insensitive as ever, aren't we Jack? 



Dissonance said:


> I ship Evo and Toppington.


Yes. That makes perfect sense.



Bunyip said:


> At least my true love was actually cats the whole time


Yup. There we go.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

This thread makes me hate being single lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I ship Loveless and whichever sports Illustrated model he likes the most.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> I ship Loveless and whichever sports Illustrated model he likes the most.


Considering Alex morgan posed for it last year I know which one I'd want xD.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> That's what I thought at the time, but...  It's not weird that I can't think of anything else to say, is it? :teeth Insensitive as ever, aren't we Jack?
> 
> Yup. There we go.


YESYES. Not weird at all, I would like to think. .... 'Sup?

Yepp, if only they wouldn't also reject me. Damn stray cats, refusing to let me love them down.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> YESYES. Not weird at all, I would like to think. .... 'Sup?
> 
> Yepp, if only they wouldn't also reject me. Damn stray cats, refusing to let me love them down.


Oh, poor Shanda! I've been so horribly insensitive! I'm sorry. You deserve so much better than this! I'M SHOUTING AGAIN! Those cats clearly have ****ing terrible taste in women, so pay them no mind. You and all of your glorious desires to haunt the **** out of Tom Hiddleston (the curly haired *******) are more charming than anything I've ever heard in my long life of 17 years! Whichreallyisn'tveryoldatalltobequitehonest... We have so little in common! It's quite possibly the most perfect match ever made! SHOUTING! But didn't you say you're dedicated to no one? MY HEART IS BREAKING DESPITE THE PREVIOUS DIRECTION THIS VERY ONE-SIDED CONVERSATION WAS GOING IN!

I'm afraid that I'm probably not good enough for you in the first place. :c And just the other day, I made a solemn vow to stay true to my right hand. I'LL GO DIG IT UP NOW BECAUSE I HAVE NOTHING TO DO!



Toppington said:


> I've come to the conclusion that people are ****ing crazy (Or am I?) and way too complicated. Therefore, I have an eternal crush on my right hand and no one (nothing?) else. Sorry to disappoint my dozens of admirers.


My right hand is always by my side. So it would be quite awkward to break things off and hook up with someone else so soon, as you can imagine. UNLESS! I amputate said hand. Or maybe the entire arm, because **** it. I never liked that arm to begin with. Rather cocky and full of itself. I'm afraid that even the loving intentions behind these very sincere and caring words aren't enough to make it happen. WOE IS ME! You and you're "quirky" personality are so delightful! I LOVE YOU! WHAT?!

I'm now regretting these confessions and ideas I am sharing because they sound rather stupid, but they come from a good place! The cold and dark pit that once held my hear- Uh, I mean... My heart! They come from my heart! My very healthy and definitely still-beating heart! I WILL NOW CLICK THE "Submit Reply" BUTTON IN ORDER TO CONFESS MY LOVE WHICH MAY OR MAY NOT BE GENUINE, I'M NOT ENTIRELY SURE! OKAY? OKAY! I'm going to go jump off of my roof a couple of times now. Maybe just once. It's rather high up. c: LIVE IN THE MOMENT! NO ****ING REGRETS! :heart I'm now regretting this.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Silentious and Silentious


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Well alrighty then


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I ship myself with sas!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> Oh, poor Shanda! I've been so horribly insensitive! I'm sorry. You deserve so much better than this! I'M SHOUTING AGAIN! Those cats clearly have ****ing terrible taste in women, so pay them no mind. You and all of your glorious desires to haunt the **** out of Tom Hiddleston (the curly haired *******) are more charming than anything I've ever heard in my long life of 17 years! Whichreallyisn'tveryoldatalltobequitehonest... We have so little in common! It's quite possibly the most perfect match ever made! SHOUTING! But didn't you say you're dedicated to no one? MY HEART IS BREAKING DESPITE THE PREVIOUS DIRECTION THIS VERY ONE-SIDED CONVERSATION WAS GOING IN!
> 
> I'm afraid that I'm probably not good enough for you in the first place. :c And just the other day, I made a solemn vow to stay true to my right hand. I'LL GO DIG IT UP NOW BECAUSE I HAVE NOTHING TO DO!
> 
> ...


INTENTIONALLY MOCKED AGAIN METHINKS
oh well, meow


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> INTENTIONALLY MOCKED AGAIN METHINKS
> oh well, meow


Err... No. Not at all, really. Nevermind then. I obviously wasn't being serious, but I wasn't mocking you at all... /heartbroken My sense of humor tends to come off the wrong way a lot around here. Whoops. I'll go cry in a corner now.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Pita!!! 


and may be MM75 as he has a very taste in music!!! sometimes he can be a jerk! trust me!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> Err... No. Not at all, really. Nevermind then. I obviously wasn't being serious, but I wasn't mocking you at all... /heartbroken My sense of humor tends to come off the wrong way a lot around here. Whoops. I'll go cry in a corner now.


Ah, I thought maybe you were hopping onto the ~~~quirky~~~ train and trying to simply make a point, so I was like ahh just poop. xD I get a little defeatist about people WANTING to upset me, so I guess I'm paranoid over it when it's been happening a lot lately. And I've had this little doucher of a fourteen year old teasing me all day. -too much lack of energy right now- Plus, replying on a phone is hard. I haven't touched a keyboard in so long. Want. But yeah, I just wasn't wanting to fork up the effort to reply if it was just assery. I apologizeee.
shouldprobablybepostedonthebotherthread


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Ah, I thought maybe you were hopping onto the ~~~quirky~~~ train and trying to simply make a point, so I was like ahh just poop. xD I get a little defeatist about people WANTING to upset me, so I guess I'm paranoid over it when it's been happening a lot lately. And I've had this little doucher of a fourteen year old teasing me all day. -too much lack of energy right now- Plus, replying on a phone is hard. I haven't touched a keyboard in so long. Want. But yeah, I just wasn't wanting to fork up the effort to reply if it was just assery. I apologizeee.
> shouldprobablybepostedonthebotherthread


I can see how it would have come off that way. Just joking and trying to cheer you up. I think I'm exceptionally ****ty at making people laugh though. Probably could have thought that through the better before posting it. Oh well. Sorry. Was also kind of secretely hoping it would be awkward enough to kill the thread for good this time, but I guess not.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

You people need to lighten up you. I mean not even I'm this uptight. You're human beings not a Twizzlers.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> I can see how it would have come off that way. Just joking and trying to cheer you up. I think I'm exceptionally ****ty at making people laugh though. Probably could have thought that through the better before posting it. Oh well. Sorry. Was also kind of secretely hoping it would be awkward enough to kill the thread for good this time, but I guess not.


Pfft, it should be awkward enough. SHOULD BE. It is a rather stupid thread, I never thought of it as a bright idea. Just thought it would get interesting replies. And it has in a way, eh? Also, I didn't think much of it other than sillies until that quirky business. Made me overthink things. ;CC

It does cheer me up a little, though, just to be talking to someone.
.... By the way, did you ever try sweet tea?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> You people need to lighten up you. I mean not even I'm this uptight. You're human beings not a Twizzlers.


.... Twizzlers. They're tight, but kinda flimsy, ya know?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Melissa75 and myself, away from the SAS forum.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> .... Twizzlers. They're tight, but kinda flimsy, ya know?


Well yeah you guys are pretty fragile.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> .... By the way, did you ever try sweet tea?


I did. :b Didn't think much of it. Not really into either tea or coffee, I guess.



Dissonance said:


> Well yeah you guys are pretty fragile.


Can't deny that.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Well yeah you guys are pretty fragile.


But far less sweet than twizzlers, mind you. ;p

I'm not sure how to handle critique positively while still taking it into actual consideration, is mostly my problem. Any advice?
i bet there's a few threads on it, I should look


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Well it's not critique I'm just joking and you guys seemed like you were at each other's neck about something.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Well it's not critique I'm just joking and you guys seemed like you were at each other's neck about something.


No no, I rather meant that's why I'm so touchy. ;u; YOUR JOKE IS ACCURATE AND I NEED SPECIAL ASSISTANCE


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> I did. :b Didn't think much of it. Not really into either tea or coffee, I guess.


Ahhh, makes sense if you also don't like coffee. O: bahah, did you think it tasted 'like' anything? Or just its own taste?

Also, apparently my aunt owns 24 dogs. It's noteworthy.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> No no, I rather meant that's why I'm so touchy. ;u; YOUR JOKE IS ACCURATE AND I NEED SPECIAL ASSISTANCE


You touch people? Keep your hands to yourself pervert lady! What? I see then I shall eat you Twizzlers.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> You touch people? Keep your hands to yourself pervert lady! What? I see then I shall eat you Twizzlers.


Yes, I touch ALL the people. >:C YOU CANNOT STOP ME. Even if you eat me, I will just touch you from the inside, and touch others through you. ... which is far worse than just touching people by myself.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

What if people touch you back?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> What if people touch you back?


...uhrm ... >:||| Well then I suppose that's karma for you.
Nonetheless, death to them all.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

*touches your eye directly* Opps Don't kill me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

straightarrows said:


> Pita!!!
> 
> and may be MM75 as he has a very taste in music!!! sometimes he can be a jerk! trust me!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> *touches your eye directly* Opps Don't kill me.


In the EYE? DDD: You may very well have made it go crosseyed, doing that. D:< DEAD IS WHAT YOU ARE. Better get to haunting people or somesuch things. Maybe come back to life and maul someone instead?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry I'll make this right *pokes the other eye with a dirty snickers covered in fungus found on the sidewalk* there, all better.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


>


Yes! I must have this shirt!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

picklenose and that guy with the hammer and sickle avatar


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


>


Best millenniumman75 post ever.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

I feel the need to match Past Dirk's ability to convey his enthusiasm as slight indifference. With that being said heres a polyandrous ship.

IWantToDie x WTFAust x Luka92 x Bunyip = I Want To Di-WTF Look a Bunny


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Sorry I'll make this right *pokes the other eye with a dirty snickers covered in fungus found on the sidewalk* there, all better.


When I read this, a flying bug that kind of looked likes giant ant and very well might have been
flew at MY face and tried to blind me ok

CONGRATS, YOU HAVE AN ALLY


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> When I read this, a flying bug that kind of looked likes giant ant and very well might have been
> flew at MY face and tried to blind me ok
> 
> CONGRATS, YOU HAVE AN ALLY


That is because I am Beelzebub, the lord of the flies. Also fumigate your house.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> That is because I am Beelzebub, the lord of the flies. Also fumigate your house.


Unfortunately, I'm at my packrat great grandparents' house. The place is probably better off being burned down, at this point. Do you have any idea what kind of bug it is? They're a real bother.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> I see then I shall eat you Twizzlers.


I'm going to interrupt this very engaging conversation to say that Twizzlers are disgusting. Why would you ever want to eat one?


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Toppington said:


> I'm going to interrupt this very engaging conversation to say that Twizzlers are disgusting. Why would you ever want to eat one?


Twizzlers are the greatest thing that's ever been invented.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Unfortunately, I'm at my packrat great grandparents' house. The place is probably better off being burned down, at this point. Do you have any idea what kind of bug it is? They're a real bother.


It sounds like a bot fly, go look it up. 


Toppington said:


> I'm going to interrupt this very engaging conversation to say that Twizzlers are disgusting. Why would you ever want to eat one?


I eat them, so they delicious, end of discussion.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

nonesovile said:


> Twizzlers are the greatest thing that's ever been invented.





Dissonance said:


> I eat them, so they delicious, end of discussion.


Red Vines... That is all.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Red Vines... That is all.


No.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

nonesovile said:


> No.


I don't love you anymore. :c


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Toppington said:


> I don't love you anymore. :c


I'm heart broken. I still love you no matter what <3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

arnie said:


> Yes! I must have this shirt!





kiirby said:


> Best millenniumman75 post ever.


+1


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

*Searches thread to see if anyone mentioned me*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> *Searches thread to see if anyone mentioned me*


Uh, ladeeeeeeeeeeeez - check this guy out and report back to the thread. :lol


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> *Searches thread to see if anyone mentioned me*


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

nonesovile said:


> I'm heart broken. I still love you no matter what <3


I might still love you. Maybe it's just a rough patch. Give me some space while I binge on Red Vines...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Uh, ladeeeeeeeeeeeez - check this guy out and report back to the thread. :lol


Haha, ya thanks... It's ok though, I am used to going completely unnoticed.


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll ship all you ****ers to the middle of the ocean and leave you there.










jk.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Yogurt said:


>


That must be the 'used to be a real person, now this' hair flip.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Nogy said:


> MilliniumMan75 and Ultrashy


^THIS :teeth


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Ultrashy & calichick


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Elad said:


>


Live long and prosper.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Jcgrey + ExplorerAtHeart


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

ihopethisworks said:


> [Edit]-shyvr6


So, you make an account and this is your first post?
Seems legit.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> So, you make an account and this is your first post?
> Seems legit.


:lol IKR! I've seen some weird first posts even in my time here! :b


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

enfield, fireisthecleanser, brasilia, and basuraeuropea were on a ship together.

[spoiler=] One of them drowned, yes dolphins can drown they're mammals [/spoiler]


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought this thread died a looooong time ago. But it keeps popping back up. How unfortunate.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

TPower & Calichick & afff


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Monotony said:


> TPower & Calichick & afff


nah, afff doesn't deserve that kind of torment


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> nah, afff doesn't deserve that kind of torment


Mmm I guess that would be a bit harsh.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

"Ship" is a rather strange slang term for a "romantic relationship".


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Mersault said:


> "Ship" is a rather strange slang term for a "romantic relationship".


it's not slang for a romantic relationship. it's slang for imagining two fictional character together in a romantic relationship.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't know,stop asking so many questions,I know where U live!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun & Charmander :lol


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Oh gezz this thread is ancient lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


> Oh gezz this thread is ancient lol


I feel old now because I remember when it was first made, thanks krispy. :sigh


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Monotony said:


> I feel old now because I remember when it was first made, thanks krispy. :sigh


*uses cane to stand* yep yep wayyyyyy back in 2012.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Monotony said:


> ItsEasierToRun & Charmander :lol












:wife


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Glass Child and 50% of SAS.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> So, you make an account and this is your first post?
> Seems legit.


What was the post? o_o


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Glass Child and 50% of SAS.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Kiirby & Monotony perhaps ?


Purely for science you understand, you guys don't seem to get along for what ever reason :b


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Everyone x Tacos


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Kiirby & Monotony perhaps ?
> 
> Purely for science you understand, you guys don't seem to get along for what ever reason :b


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

ItsEasierToRun said:


>


It would be like the reverse of a buddy movie :teeth


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> Kiirby & Monotony perhaps ?


:lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Raeden said:


> Glass Child and 50% of SAS.


Well played sir.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger + A Large Pizza

Cutest couple that ever was, but a little messy


----------



## FrostSpike (Jun 12, 2013)

Veracity and Monotony


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette & Mezzo :teeth


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

lulz i made this a month ago


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> :wife


So when are you two getting married? :haha


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Kiirby & Monotony perhaps ?
> 
> Purely for science you understand, you guys don't seem to get along for what ever reason :b


http://i.imgur.com/0JISpOE.gif


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Monotony said:


> http://i.imgur.com/0JISpOE.gif


For some strange reason, I suspect you're not keen on the idea ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> For some strange reason, I suspect you're not keen on the idea ?


I would sooner be stranded on an island with a thousand calichick's. uke


----------



## Mussolini (Jun 5, 2013)

All the conservatives on the society and culture board and Social IMakeTheSame50ThreadsEveryWeek Phobia23


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Mersault said:


> "Ship" is a rather strange slang term for a "romantic relationship".


I thought that too, it took me years, but I finally read somewhere very recently that it's taken from the end of the word - relationSHIP. I couldn't believe that never occurred to me *face palm*


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Monotony said:


> I would sooner be stranded on an island with a thousand calichick's. uke


Aka he would rather sooner be stranded on an island with a thousand women he stands no chance with :lol


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

^:lol


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Glass Child and 50% of SAS.











I love how it took them 2 days to lock that

I vote Monotony and Frostbite


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Monotony said:


> Barette & Mezzo :teeth


I wouldn't mind this. Barette is beautiful!



infamous93 said:


> lulz i made this a month ago


Oh my god...:lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx & Fallen18 they're almost like twins.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Monotony said:


> PandaBearx & Fallen18 they're almost like twins.


Nah we'd have way too much in common it'd be boring.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

tbyrfan and arnie


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Also afff + TPower

OTP


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


> Nah we'd have way too much in common it'd be boring.


Maybe for you :teeth


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I thought for sure this thread was going to be about boats and i couldnt for the life of me understand how it had so many freakin' pages.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

limmy and enfield.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Monotony + Charmander + ItsEasierToRun



tbyrfan said:


> limmy and enfield.


RIP My Sweet Prince <3


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Veracity + Enfield


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

basuraeuropea+ enfiled


Too soon?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Tannsag and wordscancutyoulikeglass


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Glass Child + InfiniteBlaze

meganmila + Elad

TheTraveler + rymo

Sin + HitGirl

DeniseAfterAll + MobiusX

TicklemeRingo + Sourgirl25

Persephone The Dread + Nono441

Bonjour Tristesse + FoundAndLost

always starting over + shelbster18

probably offline + Sacrieur

Papersamurai + Scorpio90

Raeden + StarDude

Jamipat + gregsab

PandaBearx + Veracity

Cam1 + AlltoAll

SilentLuke + EternallyRestless

creasy + Lonelygirl1986

da kewliest + ratherunique11

Kiba + Charmander

Noca + PurrPanther

Secretly Pretentious + ItsEasierToRun

CrimsonTrigger + Moochie

Hadron + calichick

You're welcome.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Glass Child + InfiniteBlaze
> 
> meganmila + Elad
> 
> ...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Calichick and rymo.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

marcel177 and donuts


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Monotony said:


> .


why did u put my name in comic sans

why the **** did i notice that


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Veracity said:


> why did u put my name in comic sans
> 
> why the **** did i notice that


Look at it some more you'll understand.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Raeden said:


> Glass Child and 50% of SAS.


I thought this was you insinuating that 50% of sas are pedophiles, but then I knew it couldn't be that because the percentage is much higher.



Glass Child said:


> I love how it took them 2 days to lock that


oh. now I get it.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Elad said:


> I thought this was you insinuating that 50% of sas are pedophiles, but then I knew it couldn't be that because the percentage is much higher.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> lulz i made this a month ago


/thread


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Monotony said:


> So when are you two getting married? :haha


It's not on the adgenda! :b



Limmy said:


> Monotony + Charmander + ItsEasierToRun


 Sorry Monotony, I'm not into that kind of thing.. :lol


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> probably offline + Sacrieur


Well that settles it MUAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> Papersamurai + Scorpio90


I hope Scorpio is ok with this arrangement :teeth - If this doesn't work out I wouldn't mind being shipped with Dark Alchemist. We disagreed on one gender based topic in the culture board and now she thinks I'm a huge misogynist - so many lulz to be had I imagine :b


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Look at it some more you'll understand.


I still don't get it. And now I am angry because I feel like you're making fun of Panda or something.










Arm-pinchingly, juice-spillingly, own-mother-insultingly angry.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Veracity said:


> *I still don't get it. *And now I am angry because I feel like you're making fun of Panda or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> lulz i made this a month ago


0.38 I love it! :teeth


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

PandaBearx said:


>


Tsundere <3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


>


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Monotony said:


>












Applied.

Good game.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

^pfthahah:lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


>


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Monotony said:


>


Alright welp I'm done spamming this thread today. ^_^ but one last thing!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Glass Child + InfiniteBlaze
> 
> meganmila + Elad
> 
> ...


How long did it take you to randomize all those usernames!? :lol


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> How long did it take you to randomize all those usernames!? :lol


Like half an hour. :lol
These couples are scientifically proven to succeed!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

mark101 said:


>


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

mark101 said:


> .......












No1 can match us up to anyone,Everyone is out our league 8)


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

mark101 said:


>


I also know how you feel, we are not special enough to be shipped :rain We must fly instead


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I wanna flyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy like an eagle


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I remember this thread. I miss Bunyip, such a cutie.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hadron said:


> :lol
> 
> Say, young lady, what are you on? because it seems really good and I want some !!!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Like half an hour. :lol
> These couples are scientifically proven to succeed!


 :sus Lies! :b


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I now pronounce you ship and ship


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

They even made a little shipling.

No offense to the husband, but I'd dock his wife with my eyes closed and make her whistle toot.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


> No1 can match us up to anyone,Everyone is out our league 8)












Oops sorry I think I popped your ego :b


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Veracity said:


> They even made a little shipling.














purplebutterfly said:


> We must fly instead












We non ships must fly away, we can do better than rotating propellers.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


> We non ships must fly away, we can do better than rotating propellers.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

purplebutterfly said:


>


Fellow fliers, destroy all ships


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

leonardess & Daveyboy


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

purplebutterfly said:


> Oops sorry I think I popped your ego :b


U make Jesus best friend XCry.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm glad I inspired this thread among other things but tbh nobody is at my level, at least I don't think.

Male models of SAS come forth now


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

calichick said:


> I'm glad I inspired this thread among other things but tbh nobody is at my level, at least I don't think.
> 
> Male models of SAS come forth now


I feel happy..


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Daveyboy said:


> I feel happy..


I feel happy too, today was a really great day.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> meganmila + Elad


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Segafage + Just Lurking


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

probably offline & half of SAS
Barette & half of SAS
mezzoforte & half of SAS
ShadyGFX & wordscancutyoulikeglass 
glass child & Veracity
PandaBearx & my cat :b
secretaz & my cat
Charmander & ItsEasierToRun


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Dude44WintersX & MuffitTOP32
Christian4bonkie & Darkevaalways
Clenched_Fist & myself
New2uall & brat2daBEAT


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I feel like theres a lot of girl on girl action in this thread. Where the bromances at?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Monotony and Tannasg

Also FunkyMonkey and Pandabearx


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> I feel like theres a lot of girl on girl action in this thread. Where the bromances at?


Monotony and Veracity


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I feel like theres a lot of girl on girl action in this thread. Where the bromances at?


GOG? Hmm lets see :lol

Glass Child & Wordscancutyoulikeglass
Pandabearx & Secretaz
KelsKels & Charmander
mezzoforte & Barette
probably offline & Amphoteric


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Frostbite said:


> Monotony and Veracity





Monotony said:


> GOG? Hmm lets see :lol
> 
> Glass Child & Wordscancutyoulikeglass
> Pandabearx & Secretaz
> ...


I don't think Ive ever actually talked to charmander. Hm.. I think the two of you would make a fine pair. Frostbite & Monotony... d'aww. :yes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> FunkyMonkey and *Tannasg*
> 
> Also Monotony and Pandabearx


He's all yours


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Monotony said:


> GOG? Hmm lets see :lol
> 
> Glass Child & Wordscancutyoulikeglass
> Pandabearx & Secretaz
> ...


I've never really talked to Glass Child before...


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Monroee/Stillwaters


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> I don't think Ive ever actually talked to charmander. Hm.. I think the two of you would make a fine pair. Frostbite & Monotony... d'aww. :yes


Whaat no he's a Canadian. Veracity is my boy. One day I'm going to surgically implant him with my baby. Kinda like in that movie Junior nah probably more like Aliens.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Frostbite said:


> Whaat no, Veracity is my boy. One day I'm going to surgically implant him with my baby. Kinda like in that movie Junior nah probably more like Aliens.


:teeth Okay. Im not sure if that's bromantic.. or just insanely creepy. Im leaning towards the latter because of your last statement. But either way I wish you the best of luck with that!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> :teeth Okay. Im not sure if that's bromantic.. or just insanely creepy. Im leaning towards the latter because of your last statement. But either way I wish you the best of luck with that!


Sounds like Enfield and basuraeuropea 2.0 or somthin


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Sounds like Enfield and basuraeuropea 2.0 or somthin


nah that relationship ended poorly.

alieneyed + Alyson + glass child + .. i guess three is enough for an interesting relationship


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Sounds like Enfield and basuraeuropea 2.0 or somthin


Wasn't there some sort of SAS conspiracy that Veracity = Enfield?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Wasn't there some sort of SAS conspiracy that Veracity = Enfield?


Oh he probably is


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

I used to think Sin was just one of LImmys proxies


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Glass Child + InfiniteBlaze


/Begin battle music








wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> I've never really talked to Glass Child before...


Lets change that bby gurl~


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Glass Child said:


> /Begin battle music


*Twerks to the music* :boogie


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Look at that ship to ship pr0n.










You can tell this one had a rough night


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Wasn't there some sort of SAS conspiracy that Veracity = Enfield?


Yes but unless enfield moved from SF to Georgia it can't be true, because everything on the internet is true.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

galacticsenator said:


> Yes but unless enfield moved from SF to Georgia it can't be true, because everything on the internet is true.









Frostbite said:


> I used to think Sin was just one of LImmys proxies


Well since were on the topic.. you and FostSpike are both rather sarcastic and into Cowboy Bebop. Coincidence.. or...?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

KelsKels said:


>


haha I was waiting for someone to post that


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Me, Limmy, vtec, + Sin, Ksatria got a solid male orgy going on right now. Feelbadmang/loserteendrugabuser/crawlinginmyskin/omfgiwontdiewtf/outofthementalhospital/omgomgomgomcomg/iamasicopath/ifyoubanmeillkillmyelf joins us sometimes as long as she remembers to bring her sex doll


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Monotony said:


> GOG? Hmm lets see :lol
> 
> Glass Child & Wordscancutyoulikeglass
> Pandabearx & Secretaz
> ...












I'm okay with this.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Monotony said:


> ItsEasierToRun & Charmander :lol





Monotony said:


> probably offline & half of SAS
> Barette & half of SAS
> mezzoforte & half of SAS
> ShadyGFX & wordscancutyoulikeglass
> ...


Yes Monotony, we get it already! :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Yes Monotony, we get it already! :lol


Then go make some babys already


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> Veracity is my boy.


No.



Frostbite said:


> One day I'm going to surgically implant him with my baby.


No.



Frostbite said:


> Kinda like in that movie Junior


No.



Frostbite said:


> Kinda like in that movie Junior nah probably more like Aliens.


Ooooooooookay










Here's my number. *You better call me.*



galacticsenator said:


> You can tell this one had a rough night


The son of Iceberg + Titanic never was the greatest swimmer, I can say that much.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> I'm glad I inspired this thread among other things but tbh nobody is at my level, at least I don't think.
> 
> Male models of SAS come forth now


Vanity lowers your level, actually.

---

No one else may have probably_offline >:(


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> Vanity lowers your level, actually.
> 
> ---
> 
> No one else may have probably_offline >:(


Then it will have to be then

probably offline & Amphoteric & Sacrieur


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Then it will have to be then
> 
> probably offline & Amphoteric & Sacrieur


why so many threesomes


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> why so many threesomes


Why question it?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Glass Child said:


> why so many threesomes


Oh crap you caught onto my secret :um

Anyway all of you who read this go vote for this creepy guy

http://www.kiss108.com/t/?2j6
http://i.imgur.com/ZiJN4Dn.png


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Then it will have to be then
> 
> probably offline & Amphoteric & Sacrieur


This should be interesting :cig


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

The two bald guys and TPower.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> The two bald guys and TPower and calichick.


Oh that's right I forgot about those two


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Heyyou + Pandabearx + FunkyMonkey :yes
Heyyou's my wife Pandas my girlfriend mwahah \(^_^)/


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

and how the **** do I not have a part in this funky

how the ****


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Veracity said:


> and how the **** do I not have a part in this funky
> 
> how the ****


because you're still pregnant with my child.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I feel so ****ty


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

So we have crazy threesomes, the anti shippers, the flyers, Guy on Guy, Girl on Girl and apparently I'm a homewrecker cheating with Funky. _Welp! _


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> I used to think Sin was just one of LImmys proxies


i dont have any proxies :c


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> because you're still pregnant with my child.












Jesus ****ing christ.

I'm never trusting you to handle my food again you hole. I thought that night was special.

But ****ing guys, right? ****ing guys.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Veracity said:


> Jesus ****ing christ.
> 
> I'm never trusting you to handle my food again you hole. I thought that night was special.
> 
> But ****ing guys, right? ****ing guys.


Well **** what did you expect?! You can't eat some **** and not expect to get a few worms!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

probably offline said:


> I feel so ****ty


You're soooo good looking. (You just sneezed, right?)

I feel so under the bridge to never be mentioned in the shipping news. I don't know who all these people are, but there are some splendid usernames.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> You're soooo good looking. (You just sneezed, right?)
> 
> I feel so under the bridge to never be mentioned in the shipping news. I don't know who all these people are, but there are some splendid usernames.


you're too hard to get with your hidden vm box and all that jazz and don't be mean to me on the forums or i'll cry you know we had our precious moments at the carnival where our eyes met and we coverered ourselves in cotton candy and watched the birds eat our cherries


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> Well **** what did you expect?! You can't eat some **** and not expect to get a few worms!


You know what, yeah, you're right. I deserve what I got. Thank you for what you've done. I should be more appreciative.










Here's some appreciation sugar peas. Because I appreciate you _so much._

Eat one. We're having soft tacos later.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Sooo good!!!! can't wait for the tacos


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Just for yew. Please save room for dessert.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Veracity said:


> Just for yew. Please save room for dessert.


Don't **** with me Veracity!! I can see the ****ing **** in that taco. You think you hid the **** so well but i can ****ing see it's full of ****!! ****ing **** in the **** **** for **** sake ******* ** ********** disgusting **** **** *********** taco *** ***** ******* soft ***** **** saturday


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Sin said:


> Missamanda + Limmy


I have always thought they would make the cutest couple :clap


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> Vanity lowers your level, actually.


It's not coming from a vain place if it's in fact reality?

If Einstein was saying no one compares to him in terms of intellect, would that be vain?

Vanity /=/ realism


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> It's not coming from a vain place if it's in fact reality?
> 
> If Einstein was saying no one compares to him in terms of intellect, would that be vain?
> 
> Vanity /=/ realism


Arrogance breeds contempt.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> Arrogance breeds contempt.


Success breeds contempt as well, what's your point?

Little tip for everyone, don't be who you are/do things based off of other people's opinions. Do it to make yourself the best, better than everyone else.

It's not called competition of the fittest for nothing, hasn't anyone ever noticed that social interaction is like one huge game of reverse psychology? If you don't belong to the average category, they're just going to do whatever it takes to claw you back down. Don't look back when you're climbing to the top.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> Success breeds contempt as well, what's your point?
> 
> Little tip for everyone, don't be who you are/do things based off of other people's opinions. Do it to make yourself the best, better than everyone else.
> 
> It's not called competition of the fittest for nothing, hasn't anyone ever noticed that social interaction is like one huge game of reverse psychology? If you don't belong to the average category, they're just going to do whatever it takes to claw you back down. Don't look back when you're climbing to the top.


If you are so successful and ambitious I wonder what is your reason for being on this forum, other than to gloat ?


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Dark Alchemist + calichick


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

this thing between Veracity and Frostbite. whatever it is. I'm so totes jelly it's not even funny. Why doesn't Veracity ever pay this much attention to me? WHYWHYWHYYY??!!?


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

What about Frostbite + Frostspike? :b


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

bad baby said:


> this thing between Veracity and Frostbite. whatever it is. I'm so totes jelly it's not even funny. Why doesn't Veracity ever pay this much attention to me? WHYWHYWHYYY??!!?


You're Canadian, so we can only tolerate you so much...


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

purplebutterfly said:


> What about Frostbite + Frostspike? :b


That'd be beautiful, their like twin flames or soul mates. Get these two together. They can even start hanging at the same frost base...


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Heyyou said:


> That'd be beautiful, their like twin flames or soul mates. Get these two together. They can even start hanging at the same frost base...


I know right


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> If you are so successful and ambitious I wonder what is your reason for being on this forum, other than to gloat ?


Well let's see, I'd rather be home in quiet rather than out and about...

Hum dee dum, you know I'm trying to put 2 and 2 together what with the premise of this site, something about anxiety but I just can't seem to remember it :roll

:roll

And I'm not successful to what point I'd consider the "best" yet. Working on it.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Heyyou said:


> That'd be beautiful, their like twin flames or soul mates. Get these two together. They can even start hanging at the same frost base...


hmmm well I'd have to talk to Veracity first. I'm not sure if he wanted to be part of our alien baby's life.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

probably offline said:


> you're too hard to get with your hidden vm box and all that jazz and don't be mean to me on the forums or i'll cry you know we had our precious moments at the carnival where our eyes met and we coverered ourselves in cotton candy and watched the birds eat our cherries


my fingers were all sticky.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> Well let's see, I'd rather be home in quiet rather than out and about...
> 
> Hum dee dum, you know I'm trying to put 2 and 2 together what with the premise of this site, something about anxiety but I just can't seem to remember it :roll
> 
> ...


Surely you must admit that you tend to rub people up the wrong way ?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

bad baby said:


> this thing between Veracity and Frostbite. whatever it is. I'm so totes jelly it's not even funny. Why doesn't Veracity ever pay this much attention to me? WHYWHYWHYYY??!!?


This post is so much funnier to me in the context that your avatar is Amir.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> Surely you must admit that you tend to rub people up the wrong way ?


I will admit that I'm lookist and genuinely enjoy good looking people, like everyone else in this world.

I just tend to be a little _more _lookist than most people.










See I realize that looks are not only vital in this lifetime, but also in several generations to come. People often say looks are impermanent, fleeting, short lived. That is not true at all. Genetics are greater than gold, they permeate the centuries, give life to a legacy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> I will admit that I'm lookist and genuinely enjoy good looking people, like everyone else in this world.
> 
> I just tend to be a little _more _lookist than most people.
> 
> ...


You are so incredibly shallow!


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> hmmm well I'd have to talk to Veracity first. I'm not sure if he wanted to be part of our alien baby's life.












What the **** do you think? You try to bring another parental figure into his life before he's even born? **** that.

Frostspike, the transfer is complete. That'll be $5.50 plus tax.

Wait...












bad baby said:


> Why doesn't Veracity ever pay this much attention to me?


Would you be prepared to accept my dietary habits over a nice home-cooked meal?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

purplebutterfly said:


> What about Frostbite + Frostspike? :b


I am convinced they're the same person! :b


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> my fingers were all sticky.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> It's not coming from a vain place if it's in fact reality?


The superficial can only do so much for a person's worth. Character can do far more.



> If Einstein was saying no one compares to him in terms of intellect, would that be vain?


Well it would be incorrect, for starters. Tesla, Planck, Curie, Bohr, Schrödinger, Hilbert, and countless others rivaled Einstein's intellect and lived during the same era.

Hilarious as well, since Einstein actually supported the theory of multiple intelligences.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

s12345 + calichick












Veracity said:


> What the **** do you think? You try to bring another parental figure into his life before he's even born? **** that.


Hold on we can still work this out. Threesome?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

What the **** is that supposed to be in those tortillas? I think I just felt the baby throw up inside me.

I will fund the first date of afff + calichick


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Veracity said:


> What the **** is that supposed to be in those tortillas? I think I just felt the baby throw up inside me.
> 
> I will fund the first date of afff + calichick


Grass probably.

Pfft as if grass was real food it serves on purpose. Feeding my food.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> Hilarious as well, since Einstein actually supported the theory of *multiple intelligences*.


fail post, that definitely doesn't exist on SAS

supporting my analogy all the more.


----------



## SallyLa (Feb 7, 2013)

Veracity said:


> What the **** is that supposed to be in those tortillas? I think I just felt the baby throw up inside me.
> 
> I will fund the first date of afff + calichick


I completely support this idea.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

calichick said:


> I will admit that I'm lookist and genuinely enjoy good looking people, like everyone else in this world.
> 
> I just tend to be a little _more _lookist than most people.
> 
> ...


that scene changed my view of life


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

monotonous said:


> that scene changed my view of life


that scene describes my life

but seriously, no male models here? lol

I feel like there should be the male version of myself...


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> You're Canadian, so we can only tolerate you so much...


But I thought the spirit of bad baby resides in a poster in an office in Arizona.



Veracity said:


> Would you be prepared to accept my dietary habits over a nice home-cooked meal?


relevant: (superspecialsmall gif alert)










@Raeden: this post only works if you picture me as Amir.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

calichick said:


> I feel like there should be the male version of myself...


No.

Now that I envision it, if there was a male version of myself, he'd probably be a cocky b******.


----------



## livingeasy (Jul 16, 2013)

I would like to get shipped to Hawaii.....

Aloha...


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

afff & calichick


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

calichick said:


> that scene describes my life
> 
> *but seriously, no male models here? lol*
> 
> I feel like there should be the male version of myself...


Hrmmm... _*are you sure about this*_. Elad is pretty much a male model :afr, and I've searched in the photo-thread, and find a lot of model-like guys on this site, I was shocked.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Idk why people make more words meaning the same.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Segafage said:


> Hrmmm... _*are you sure about this*_. Elad is pretty much a male model :afr, and I've searched in the photo-thread, and find a lot of model-like guys on this site, I was shocked.


I don't know what Elad looks like for one.

and I don't go in the photo thread ever, I believe it's one of the places on this site where your IQ could potentially drop. lmao


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

He's off limits!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Segafage said:


> He's off limits!


don't worry darling, I've personally "shipped" myself with this guy










so everyone is content. :yes


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

calichick said:


> don't worry darling, I've personally "shipped" myself with this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> fail post, that definitely doesn't exist on SAS
> 
> supporting my analogy all the more.


You're confusing.



calichick said:


> don't worry darling, I've personally "shipped" myself with this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I give him a 6.5.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

calichick said:


> don't worry darling, I've personally "shipped" myself with this guy
> 
> .
> 
> so everyone is content. :yes


Don't you think he's a little young for you?

..

I tried shipping *calichick* and *millenniumman75*, but then this happened.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Don't you think he's a little young for you?
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


^5


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Considering i have no idea what most people in this thread look like at all, it would be very hard to 'ship anyone


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Mersault said:


> Considering i have no idea what most people in this thread look like at all, it would be very hard to 'ship anyone


Just follow your heart.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> Just follow your heart.


your heart lol

I'm sure that's what we've all been using to formulate our matches


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> Don't worry Frostbite
> 
> Eventually, even _your_ wildest dreams will somehow come true.


lol was that from the heart?


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> lol was that from the heart?


Fo sho


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I ship the costa concordia and the titanic


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Santa Maria + explosives + afff






















+ Veracity, 2me4u, 85bka, 87Daniel, Abcd0987, AbsurdistMalarky, Alakay, AlastairJ, Alecsa, alexe, alieneyed, alt255, always starting over, amalie, AmandaMarie87, amelia208, Amphoteric, AngelClare, AnnieKay, anomnomnom, anyoldkindofday, Apathea, arslen, Arthur Pendragon, Azador, babak, babylemonade, BakedBanana, Bawsome, behindAsmile, Beingofglass, BelowtheCurrent, Ben12, Benxanzo, bibio32, Big Game Theory, bigmitch95, Bigmo, Black Dagger, blue2, BlueBerryKiss19, Bobby M, bobbythegr8, BobNothing, bohica, Boicy, bookstoregirl, Borophyll, Bphilc21, Browser, bruised, Bunghole7, Caduceus, Callum96, Canadiangirl86, cat001, Charmander, Chelse, chigs, Chimpy, Chloe17, ChopSuey, Chortle, Christa25, christ~in~me, ChuckBrown, Clayton B, CoinsMouniowl, Colton, cook92, cooperativeCreature, coyote eyes, cricklewood, Csigusz, CuriousKat, cutmomjug59, CWe, D G, Daisy9, Dark Shines, Darko, Darrel233, dassad, Delicate, Diegoo, divina, DizzyFrank, Domingo, don36, dreamedm, Dunban, Durzo, dw2465, Eccles, Edward740, elusivecargo, Empress_D, Empty7, emspectrum, enddryhit18, enjo, Estillum, EverydayBattle, Evo1114, farfegnugen, FerociousFleur, Ferrum, fonz, fonzy1987hh, force of life, ForgettableDoll, fredbloggs02, Freefaller, Frostbite, FUBAR, FunkyMonkey, Furio, galacticsenator, Ganmo, Gavroche, gbale4, ghostofme, Glass Child, GordonGecko, GotAnxiety, Green Eyes, greenbeans, GreenBlooded55, gunner21, gusstaf, guy2, haileos, Haileyv, HanSolo, Hermit In The Sky, HilarityEnsues, hopeless93, hubbard10, hworth, i just want luv, idontfreakinknow, illmatic1, ImmortalOne, ineverwipe, InfiniteBlaze, InTheEvening, J85HUA, jab_au, JadedJade, james9582, jameslp3230, James_Russell, jap, Jay M, jc22, jcmp7754, Jgarcia1933, jgymcar, Jimbow1995, jimmythekid, jmoney70, jmza, JoleneM, jon snow, Just Lurking, Just Tony, karmadog, katsmith134, kchenktand, KeiraA, kittykate, Konami, Kris10, kungfuchicken, KYJE, Laliho, Larna, Lazercarp1, lespauldude, Lets Beat Social Anxiety, Lincolnradiocat, Ling Ling, lizzy19, Lmatic3030, Locut0s, LoneCat, loreleiblue, lzzy, M0rbid, MachoMadness, Macker, Macro, Madax, Mandei, ManuelVinn, mardymoo, mariak, mark101, MarkG21, markwalters2, meepie, Metalunatic, mezzoforte, mhmmmmm, miamidragon, mik, Milco, Minkiro, mizuhara, MobiusX, Mocha89, mohit9206, mojh, moonlite, mr hoang, Mrslivinlife, msimone52, Mure, musiclover55, mybelovedaldra, Mystic Force, napoleonbonaparta, Neddy123, negotiator roger, Nephiria, nervousgiraffe, Nevermore512, nml, Noanxiety, Noca, NoName99, Nono441, noyadefleur, nrelax11, nubly, Occasional Hope, Ohhai, OneWish, Oob, Optimash, oss628, Overthinker80, pachirisu, panickypanda, Paper Samurai, pbjsamm, PeaceWish, PenguinLover, peopleperson51783, Perkins, Persephone The Dread, Pidge11, pierceson07, pinkempyreal, pinkichigo, Pkfast, polpo, ponyo, poppy12, Primitive Fish, pup55, Purple Penguin, PurrPanther, Rainbat, randomperson, ratKenour83, ravens, rawrguy, RawrJessiRawr, Raye, redstar312, Relz, Remnant of Dawn, retracekim, ricca91, Richard Pawgins, roblox, roham, ronburgundy1, rondonvp, Roscoe, SA232, SallyLa, SaneCatLady, Scarlett0, Schert, Segafage, sersesat, ShakeyHands, shammie, shana, sheblushed, SHERains, shesharp, shy pt, ShyGirl Ireland, silent night, silentohio41, Sinners, Sion, sirens, SkyBreaker, Sleepy89, slumber, Slumknox, Solferino, Soundboy, splinters131, StarDude, Staticnz, Statix, SteinerOfThule+, StNaive, stomachknots, stubbyfinger, suncatcher, Swagger91, SyntheticLife, Tabris, Taliesin, TeenAngst, thatguyjerm, the collector, The Pun, TheAzn, TheFlyOne, therealbleach, TheThinker11, TheTraveler, TheUnluckyOne, Thextera, Tibble, TicklemeRingo, tieffers, TigerRifle1, timidoamigo, Tmeister, Toffee41, Too socially aware, Trademark, travis7277, trs18, TrueAstralKnight, TSQO, txsadude, uhohitzluke, ulecka13, UltraShy, unfinished, vanilla90, vbc, Velorrei, VengefulAvocado, Vimes, visualkeirockstar, vyz693, WBK2013, werdiscv, whattothink, WhatWentWrong, whatyoumustthink, will22, Wreckless, x Faceless x, Xarin, xChained, Xenos, xgodmetashogun, xNeverLetGo, yelda, Yofitt, Yonkou, Zaidi, Zeeshan, zojirushi, zomgz, zonebox, and ~Jessie~

Join hands with someone and get shipped with them, or die.


It's 'bout to get raunchy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> that scene describes my life
> 
> but seriously, no male models here? lol
> 
> I feel like there should be the male version of myself...


What a scary thought!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> I give him a 6.5.


And what does that make the other 99.99% of men?

Negative 50? :lol

he's genetic perfection.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

calichick said:


> And what does that make the other 99.99% of men?
> 
> Negative 50? :lol
> 
> he's genetic perfection.


Too many muscles.
He needs to be tinier and then I'd like him~


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

FoundAndLost+FoundAndLost.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Veracity said:


> or die..


Yeeep, taking this option. :b


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Glass Child said:


> Too many muscles.
> He needs to be tinier and then I'd like him~


I actually consider him to be on the smaller side. He's toned but he's not a muscle meathead. I mean he barely has a Six pack ops

He just seems tall and normally fit. Not to mention the tan. Yea it's probably fake but it makes me want to attack him on instant. Maybe he's white? Brazilian? Latin? Mixed? His eyes and his hair are so perfect. God almighty.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

calichick said:


> I actually consider him to be on the smaller side. He's toned but he's not a muscle meathead. I mean he barely has a Six pack ops
> 
> He just seems tall and normally fit. Not to mention the tan. Yea it's probably fake but it makes me want to attack him on instant. Maybe he's white? Brazilian? Latin? Mixed? His eyes and his hair are so perfect. God almighty.


He is a little small, but I don't really favor harder bodies. It is odd I understand. I also don't like tans... or his hair. :'D Then again my ideal man is similar to this:










^ F***ing perfect


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlllllllllll


you just killed this thread


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

SHIP me


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

You can't just start picking out random people off the internets to ship yourself with. One you're not allowed to ship yourself and two it has to be between SASers.

grand + feelsbadmang + the love doll of ksatria


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

matty said:


> SHIP me


Matty X uh... TPower then.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Glass Child said:


> Matty X uh... TPower then.


I demand a redraw


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Frostbite said:


> You can't just start picking out random people off the internets to ship yourself with.


I like how he only says this after she posts human Link from Nintendo 64.

seriously if that face haunts me in my dreams...


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

matty said:


> I demand a redraw


Matty + .... wait how the **** is your username green? are you a god?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Frostbite said:


> Matty + .... wait how the **** is your username green? are you a god?


Godlike. Ahh screw it, I will ship myself with my godlike powers.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

calichick said:


> I like how he only says this after she posts human Link from Nintendo 64.
> 
> seriously if that face haunts me in my dreams...


He looks better in Twilight princess lmao
N64 graphics too good



matty said:


> I demand a redraw


matty X Veracity

Not like Veracity has enough lovers yet. The tacos might be getting jealous though.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Glass Child said:


> Matty X uh... TPower then.


one of my fave members on here was permabanned after shipping millenniumman75 with Ultrashy insinuating homosexuality.

that was one of the funniest moments on this site hands down.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Glass Child said:


>


lol


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> matty X Veracity
> 
> Not like Veracity has enough lovers yet. The tacos might be getting jealous though.


excuse me Veracity is still pregnant with my unborn alien child and will be unavailable until its birth. In all likelihood it will eat him as well. Don't tell him though, he might try and get an abortion. He needs to keep eating **** and not be worried about that.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

galacticsenator said:


> I ship the costa concordia and the titanic


Ah, yes. This sounds like a beautiful arrangement.. nothing could sink this perfect romance.









Hurr hurr.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Hurr hurr.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> excuse me Veracity is still pregnant with my unborn alien child and will be unavailable until its birth. In all likelihood it will eat him as well. Don't tell him though, he might try and get an abortion. He needs to keep eating **** and not be worried about that.


Um well dude matty is top priority here
His name is f***ing green



calichick said:


> one of my fave members on here was permabanned after shipping millenniumman75 with Ultrashy insinuating homosexuality.
> 
> that was one of the funniest moments on this site hands down.


But it was getting good, mods!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Frostbite said:


> excuse me Veracity is still pregnant with my unborn alien child and will be unavailable until its birth. In all likelihood it will eat him as well. Don't tell him though, he might try and get an abortion. He needs to keep eating **** and not be worried about that.


Half eaten cookie with gummy worms.. and ****? This is what you feed to the man who will bear your child? Are you sure youre ready to become a single father?


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> Um well dude matty is top priority here
> His name is f***ing green


umm but my baby.... greeen yeah well ****












KelsKels said:


> Half eaten cookie with gummy worms.. and ****? This is what you feed to the man who will bear your child? Are you sure youre ready to become a single father?


I dunno, he eats **** for some reason. It has never been explained. I haven't directly asked him about it. I figured when the time was right he'd explain it to me.

And that's obviously a taco not a cookie

pshh cookie... :no


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Elad said:


> lol


jUDGER


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Veracity said:


>


Welcome home


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

bad baby said:


> @Raeden: this post only works if you picture me as Amir.


Your avatar is Amir. Therefore, you *are* Amir.

At least, that's how it works in my head.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Veracity said:


>





Glass Child said:


> Welcome home


lol you people are so ****ing funny. :rofl


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> I actually consider him to be on the smaller side. He's toned but he's not a muscle meathead. I mean he barely has a Six pack ops
> 
> He just seems tall and normally fit. Not to mention the tan. Yea it's probably fake but it makes me want to attack him on instant. Maybe he's white? Brazilian? Latin? Mixed? His eyes and his hair are so perfect. God almighty.


His head isn't well proportioned to the rest of his body and his jaw is more feminine than masculine. His body hair is disgusting as well.

The reason he doesn't seem ripped is because his bodyfat is 12-13% instead of around 6-9% (where models usually sit).


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I must've missed the whole legacy of this "TPower" character.. :|


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I must've missed the whole legacy of this "TPower" character.. :|


Im sure you can guess :lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Im sure you can guess :lol


Guess what? :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Guess what? :um


what sort of legacy :sus :tiptoe


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Monotony said:


> what sort of legacy :sus :tiptoe


Oh right... :um One of *those* guys huh? :doh


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm ready to be shipped. Let's do this.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh also, calichick + the collector. It's a match made in heaven!


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

zomgz said:


> Oh also, calichick + the collector. It's a match made in heaven!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

zomgz and zomg


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Me and the mighty fine female specimen known as Kilgoretrout...

Sweet puppy love was had by all!   :lol


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> ^ F***ing perfect


I look like an elf... but not in a good way


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> His head isn't well proportioned to the rest of his body and his jaw is more feminine than masculine. His body hair is disgusting as well.
> 
> The reason he doesn't seem ripped is because his bodyfat is 12-13% instead of around 6-9% (where models usually sit).


Aren't you a guy?

Why are you telling me what girls like or don't like?

His body/facial hair is f***** SEXY AS HELL. His jaw makes me want to reproduce on spot with him. Like I said, I don't like them to be ripped or hard as a rock. That's unattainable. He gives off the illusion of being HOT but still attainable. Like you'd see him at a grocery store looking into your eyes.










God I love hairy men....so masculine.. you know they're hot as hell when the hair line extends all the way down the neck.........


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

What if he became a severe burn victim..u wud not be attracted to him but he will guarantee you hot babies


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

zomgz said:


> Oh also, calichick + the collector. It's a match made in heaven!


Isn't he always complaining about his looks?

How would that be a match made in heaven for me?

seriously guys, never become professional matchmakers


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

catcharay said:


> What if he became a severe burn victim..u wud not be attracted to him but he will guarantee you hot babies


depends what the burn was caused by.

Was he out tanning without sunscreen?
Was he cooking a homemade meal for me and boiling water spilled on him?
Did he run into a burning house to save a cat?
Was he flat ironing his hair when it slipped?

Such a great dilemma.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

calichick said:


> Aren't you a guy?
> 
> Why are you telling me what girls like or don't like?
> 
> ...


Lmao hairy men... no thanks haha.
No honestly though I really don't like guys with that body or face/hair I'm sorry.

Also wtf grocery store? Looking in your eyes? :lol
He needs to put a shirt on and hike up his pants.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I wanna go on a fantastic voyage.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I need a good looking guy, brunette, over six feet, making 70k or more, has his own car, and a nice body. At minimum.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

calichick said:


> I need a good looking guy, brunette, over six feet, making 70k or more, has his own car, and a nice body. At minimum.


wTF REALLY?
Oh my god... uke


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Glass Child said:


> Lmao hairy men... no thanks haha.
> No honestly though I really don't like guys with that body or face/hair I'm sorry.
> 
> Also wtf grocery store? Looking in your eyes? :lol
> He needs to put a shirt on and hike up his pants.


I've seen some really hot men @ Safeway. There was this one night I went to pick up some ingredients for a recipe and 5 guys working there were all of model caliber. Tall, ripped, young, etc.

They weren't shirtless but they might have well as been.

unfortunately whenever I go back I never see them...probably too busy looking at themselves not enough work LOL


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

calichick said:


> depends what the burn was caused by.
> 
> Was he out tanning without sunscreen?
> Was he cooking a homemade meal for me and boiling water spilled on him?
> ...


Lmao..funny
He got severely burned (freddy kreuger league) cos he saved your guccis and chanels from your burning house


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

All severe burns warrant compassion so its just a case of whether u wud or u wouldnt


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

catcharay said:


> Lmao..funny
> He got severely burned (freddy kreuger league) cos he saved your guccis and chanels from your burning house


Considering I don't own Gucci or Chanel, he must've been seeing another girl in our house, of then which YES I would kick his behind to the curb and not even feel bad because his puppy dog eyes wouldn't persuade me otherwise.

Win win situation.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

calichick said:


> I need a good looking guy, brunette, over six feet, making 70k or more, has his own car, and a nice body. At minimum.


rymo must fit at least four of these.

Sold.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

AlltoAll X All of SAS


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

OR everyone with everyone.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> rymo must fit at least four of these.
> 
> Sold.


LOL


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Glass Child said:


> AlltoAll X All of SAS


You just implied she's the sleaze of SAS.

Was that intentional?


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

calichick said:


> You just implied she's the sleaze of SAS.
> 
> Was that intentional?


No regrets

Just love


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> His head isn't well proportioned to the rest of his body and his jaw is more feminine than masculine. His body hair is disgusting as well.
> 
> The reason he doesn't seem ripped is because his bodyfat is 12-13% instead of around 6-9% (where models usually sit).


For someone who claims to be 100% straight, you sure do focus on mens' bodies quite a lot. :teeth


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You should be happy not everyone likes the same guys as you, more choice for you? In theory.


that's true tanya, but the internet is not a good place to assess reality.

if this guy were in a room, all the girls would be drooling over him, the internet is a place where people let all hell loose on normalcy.

guys like real life Link on the other hand are not in high demand.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

calichick said:


> that's true tanya, but the internet is not a good place to assess reality.
> 
> if this guy were in a room, all the girls would be drooling over him, the internet is a place where people let all hell loose on normalcy.
> 
> guys like real life Link on the other hand are not in high demand.


Lmao no. I really don't like guys like that sorry.
I would probably try to leave the room if I was stuck with a bunch of girls and him, especially.

If the internet is not a good place to assess reality, how are you able to tell us how we would react in _reality_, on in fact the _internet_?

Also just for the record, no one seemed to understand I was joking... kind of

*"We're going off course!"









*


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Glass Child said:


> No regrets
> 
> Just love


Is what calichick said true, Glass_Child person? 
Go to sleep. It's past your bedtime.

EDIT: I was only kidding, btw. Don't go to bed if you don't want to. It's Friday!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Glass Child said:


> If the internet is not a good place to assess reality, how are you able to tell us how we would react in _reality_, on in fact the _internet_?


dear, dear, dear.

I'm going to give you a lesson in the life of a *calichick*.

I have spent my entire life figuring out the mystery of what it is to gain control over people. To beat the competition down. To succeed in society. To be better than everyone else.

The reality of the fact is that the media prototype of beauty controls a great percentage of the population's mental capacity to process information...images...feelings....emotions.

Do not deny this and try to go against the grain as I've said and said again. Playing devil's advocate is like playing with the mentality that the game at hand is Speed when it is in fact blackjack. Before a certain age, I didn't give a f*k what people thought about me. I didn't _try_. I was powerless, without any esteem, a seal in a universe of sharks.

Now that I'm playing by the universe's rules, I feel like I can accomplish anything. When you understand what and who is controlling people, and become that figure to them, you can do anything you want.

It's the rule of life.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone has appropriated this thread to post their usual superficial nonsense. 
/unsubscribe


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> Is what calichick said true, Glass_Child person?
> Go to sleep. It's past your bedtime.


erhhhh I just realized she's only 16 and I'm giving her advice on how to control the world with beauty :lol

stick to Nintendo 64 for now Glass_Child or whatever gaming console the young'uns play these days LOL.



Frostbite said:


> Yep it's become the Cali-superficial thread.
> /unsubscribe


"become", when this thread was inspired by the superficiality within me. haha that's a good one.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

anyways moving on from annoying interruptions, I feel like once you do perfect yourself, you want more depth but people refuse to give that to you. As in the world doesn't believe in the two mixing.

It's a dull life just being pursued by endless men and not being able to have a decent conversation with one of them. 

When you look at the model on the previous page, you don't think, "I want to discuss with him the evolutionary challenges of society" no. When you have a pretty shell, people often forget that there's more to you than just that. Their hormones diffuse and cause a neurological interruption between their thought processes and capacity to reason.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Frostbite said:


> Yep it's become the Cali-superficial thread.
> /unsubscribe


+1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Lets get this thread back on topic! ~

Neo & A Toxic Butterfly

Meepie & Paul

Serecataz & Monotony 

charmander & ItsEasierToRun

Melissa75 & The Cheat

The collector & CaliChick 

MindOverMood & slightlyawkward85

Frostbite & AlltoAll


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> Lmao no. I really don't like guys like that sorry.
> I would probably try to leave the room if I was stuck with a bunch of girls and him, especially.


I'm going to side with the fact that cosplayer link is better looking in my opinion. His face looks nicer.

Besides, muscles are icky.

I'm not even going to involve myself in the rest of the drama that's going on in here, though. >_>


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Raeden said:


> I'm going to side with the fact that cosplayer link is better looking in my opinion. His face looks nicer.
> 
> Besides, muscles are icky.
> 
> I'm not even going to involve myself in the rest of the drama that's going on in here, though. >_>


I like some muscle.. but its not a must. Id take Link over a male model d-bag look _any _day.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

calichick said:


> dear, dear, dear.
> 
> I'm going to give you a lesson in the life of a *calichick*.
> 
> ...


If you think appearance is the rule to life, I'd suggest you to keep learning, _dear_.
That crutch will fade overtime.



calichick said:


> erhhhh I just realized she's only 16 and I'm giving her advice on how to control the world with beauty :lol
> 
> stick to Nintendo 64 for now Glass_Child or whatever gaming console the young'uns play these days LOL.


I would never do *anything* to control anyone else like that, sorry.
Manipulation is for the weak, who often fail to have people side with them naturally through communication. Using looks is especially cheap- I hate beauty for that only reason..

I think the nintendo 64 was about 20 years ago haha. We have more advanced stuff now.

Also just for the record I can't be paired with anyone :'D I shouldn't be here haha


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Matty & Kris10

Pandabearx & Funkymonkey


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

just lurking and avril


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

KelsKels x ItsEasierToRun ?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Glass Child said:


> If you think appearance is the rule to life, I'd suggest you to keep learning, _dear_


_

appearances are not the rule of the world, they RULE the world.

You'd really have to have it to know what I'm talking about._


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Helen's face didn't cause the Trojan War for nothing.

Men do stupid stuff if you're a beautiful female in this world.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

calichick said:


> Helen's face didn't cause the Trojan War for nothing.
> 
> Men do stupid stuff if you're a beautiful female in this world.


helen of troy did not actually exist. which can tell you a thing or two about western society and its ideas of what beauty is.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Profestionest and 2talktive


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Glass Child said:


> KelsKels x ItsEasierToRun ?


Hmm.... Maybe, if it means I get to live in the UK! :b


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

leonardess said:


> helen of troy did not actually exist. which can tell you a thing or two about western society and its ideas of what beauty is.


it's actually an expression, aka "her face set off a thousand ships"


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

calichick said:


> appearances are not the rule of the world, they RULE the world.
> 
> You'd really have to have it to know what I'm talking about.


I do have it though.
I will not make a choice to ever abuse it like most girls do.
This world is pathetic to be driven by something only placed on you by birth. We're better than that.



KelsKels said:


> Hmm.... Maybe, if it means I get to live in the UK! :b


The UK has everything... besides japan
True story.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

calichick said:


> appearances are not the rule of the world, they RULE the world.
> 
> You'd really have to have it to know what I'm talking about.


Wow.. that's so f*cking rude. I have a lot of things Id love to write, in defense of Glass_child.. but all of them would result in an infraction. Compassion and realness is so much more attractive than manipulation and temporary good looks. Ill leave it at that.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

.........still would rather have the looks. 


does that make me a bad person? whatever.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

calichick said:


> .........still would rather have the looks.
> 
> does that make me a bad person? whatever.


Keep in mind you are encouraging a 16 year-old girl to manipulate the boys around her for direct personal gain, only through sexual and physical charm. This also implies that the other party is hurt and fooled in the process, and that men are free to see you as an object until that exact pain is sent to them.

I wonder, perhaps, if you have ever been betrayed or damaged by friends or other people in your life you saw dear?

Haha... I literally don't care whatsoever for what you assume about me, or what your specific ideals are in a man- but you can't imply that my lifestyle is less worthy. That is all, _dear_.

This was supposed to be a thread for talking about funny things with funny people :'c


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

calichick said:


> .........still would rather have the looks.
> 
> does that make me a bad person? whatever.


Yes, yes it does young miss, you know better than that. :yes
Looks eventually wane, then what?
Shame on thee!---eep don't hurt me, I'm only messin. :hide

On a side note, I wanna save up and travel to UK eventually, preferably London.

Perhaps I've watched too many James Bond, Simon Pegg, Sherlock, Dr. Who, and Merlin, etc.

Yet I LOVE British people, especially their accents. So eloquent and civilized. So it seems on the outside.


----------



## Skeithz (Jun 2, 2013)

who cares


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Guys, they are gonna lock this thread if we don't get it back on topic :wife


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I ship leonardess with atticus


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Segafage said:


> Guys, they are gonna lock this thread if we don't get it back on topic :wife


.....she hasn't been here long enough to realize threads don't get locked for going off topic....lmao


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Malek said:


> Yes, yes it does young miss, you know better than that. :yes
> Looks eventually wane, then what?
> Shame on thee!---eep don't hurt me, I'm only messin. :hide


haha don't worry I don't usually listen to women on advice regarding this kind of stuff, like I said earlier life is one big game of reverse psychology, they will try to push that compassionate BS on you but when you have a kid, who will be there?

I'm valuing my looks like gold on gold and will select a mate based on that.



Glass Child said:


> I wonder, perhaps, if you have ever been betrayed or damaged by friends or other people in your life you saw dear?


no, the truth is I went from being ugly duckling to model in under a year and experienced the world tipping over.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

calichick said:


> .....she hasn't been here long enough to realize threads don't get locked for going off topic....lmao


Ahh, I was wrong about you Calichick. Sorry. I shipped you with the wrong person. I now am shipping you with this blobby, musicaless blue monster.









Your welcome.

:high5


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Segafage said:


> Ahh, I was wrong about you Calichick. Sorry. I shipped you with the wrong person. I now am shipping you with this blobby, musicaless blue monster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...better than the guys people have been linking me with here LOL


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

calichick said:


> .....she hasn't been here long enough to realize threads don't get locked for going off topic....lmao


One of my threads did lmao.
Mod said closed for off-topic. C:

Segafage x Skeithz


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I ship Raeden and Hatsune Miku.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

calichick said:


> threads don't get locked for going off topic....lmao


:sus *

This is the last warning. Stay on topic please. *


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Hahahaha hate when people stalk me.

K bye! Thread is boring anyway.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Edit ~ (SA :rain )


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

shyvr6 said:


> :sus *
> 
> This is the last warning. Stay on topic please. *












shyvr6 + Helena_SAS


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Edit ~ (SA :rain )


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Me and Calichick


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

millenniumman75 + Toad Licker


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> haha yeah that comment won't last very long though


I don't care


----------



## SaneCatLady (Jul 16, 2013)

Frostbite and LostAndFound :yes


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> I ship Raeden and Hatsune Miku.


I approve this ship.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Segafage said:


> Lets get this thread back on topic! ~
> 
> Neo & A Toxic Butterfly
> 
> ...














Glass Child said:


> KelsKels x ItsEasierToRun ?












I actually think KelsKels is a really attractive girl, but we don't seem to have a lot in common :b


----------



## Skeithz (Jun 2, 2013)

so many passive aggressive people on this thread


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Skeithz & Calichick, mirror images together at last


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Skeithz said:


> so many passive aggressive people on this thread


That is no coincidence, shy people no how to hold a grudge.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> Hahahaha hate when people stalk me.
> 
> K bye! Thread is boring anyway.


You told me it gives you the hots when you are being stalked.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

tannasg + calichick


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

What the **** happened here?



zomgz said:


> Oh also, calichick + the collector












My mind has reached new depths of imagination. And it was most unpleasant.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SaneCatLady said:


> LostAndFound


Who's that? :con


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

tannasg said:


> That is no coincidence, shy people no how to hold a grudge.


Oh yes.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

calichick said:


> K bye! Thread is boring anyway.


Then why do you post in it so much?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

calichick said:


> it's actually an expression, aka "her face set off a thousand ships"


yeah, I get it. i was making a comment about western society's attitudes about looks.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> Who's that? :con


 I was gonna mention that! :lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> FoundAndLost+FoundAndLost.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Ooh, it's back once again! :lol


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Calichick + kehcorpz

It'd be interesting since calichick purportedly hates blonde guys, and guys who are heavily into gaming.
And I love how we're all obsessed with pairing off calichick...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Earl of Lemongrab & Probabbly offline or limmy


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> Kiirby & Monotony perhaps ?
> 
> Purely for science you understand, you guys don't seem to get along for what ever reason :b





Monotony said:


> I would sooner be stranded on an island with a thousand calichick's. uke


This was hurtful.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I would sooner be stranded on an island with a thousand calichick's. uke


They would all have a battle to the death and one would come out victorious. There can only be one calichick.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I actually love calichick's posts, so I ship her and myself. Friend_ship_? :heart


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

the more you post about calichick, the stronger she becomes.

_fools._


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Elad said:


> the more you post about calichick, *the stronger she becomes.*
> 
> _fools._


I never had any other intention.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

kiirby said:


> This was hurtful.


The 'shipping' or being compared to Calichick?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

johnnyhopkins and sloankettering


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> The 'shipping' or being compared to Calichick?


Both ;(


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I ship myself and Fear Goggles :cig


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Sacrieur & Probablyoffline


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

purplebutterfly said:


> I have always thought they would make the cutest couple :clap


 I like it!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

KelsKels and gunner21


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

laura024 said:


> KelsKels and gunner21


I hereby give divine approval to this.

Er as soon as I find my stamp of approval :con


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

laura024 said:


> KelsKels and gunner21


Haha, I noticed some flirting going on between them.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

laura024 said:


> KelsKels and gunner21





Monotony said:


> I hereby give divine approval to this.
> 
> Er as soon as I find my stamp of approval :conf





RelinquishedHell said:


> Haha, I noticed some flirting going on between them.


Whoa guys.. calm yourselves.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It's just for fun.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Myself and whoever volunteers first.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Me and whoever wants to be dragged down into my hell with me.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

What the hell is this thread about?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

CWe said:


> What the hell is this thread about?


Boats, or something.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Me and whoever wants to be dragged down into my hell with me.


Sounds like fun.
I'll bring the marshmallows~

It is funny that this thread is here because we already have so many couples on SAS


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Glass Child said:


> Sounds like fun.
> I'll bring the marshmallows~
> 
> It is funny that this thread is here because we already have so many couples on SAS


Sounds like a plan. I'll bring the drinks.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Why hello there, what is going on here in this fine establishment?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i hate everyone


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

* strips* i think this is the right place. .


----------



## Grushenka (Aug 1, 2013)

Noll said:


> i hate everyone


oh thank you johannes


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

scooby said:


> Myself and whoever volunteers first.


*volunteers*


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

This made me laugh:









I want to ship some people together, but since I've never talked to them before, they might get creeped out. :afr


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Hush7 said:


> This made me laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it anyway! :yes


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This concept had so much potential....

I NEED MOAR SHIPS TO FULFILL MY SAD, SAD INTERNET LIEF

Really, though. My SAS headcanon is exploding.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Raeden said:


> *volunteers*


Woo, score! Me and Raeden, the ship of all ships.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Fatima22 said:


> oh thank you johannes


well except for you then. we ship :love


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Mokuren > FunkyMonkey
Pandabearx > FunkyMonkey
Meepie > FunkyMonkey

Im pretty sure I married some others but my minds gone blanc sowwyyyy <3<3


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Aware me on this thread cus I'm pretty lost here, someone mentioned boats, if that's the case I'd like a yacht.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Mokuren > FunkyMonkey
> Pandabearx > FunkyMonkey
> Meepie > FunkyMonkey
> 
> Im pretty sure I married some others but my minds gone blanc sowwyyyy <3<3


Funky... WHERE IS VANILLA90 ON THAT LIST!!?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

radnessaurousrex said:


> aware me on this thread cus i'm pretty lost here, someone mentioned boats, if that's the case i'd like a yacht.


first post.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Noll + Glass Child
probably offline + Merchurochrome
lisbeth + kiirby


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> Noll + Glass Child





Noll said:


> i hate everyone


:c


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Glass Child said:


> :c


:lol


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> Noll + Glass Child


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Mokuren > FunkyMonkey
> Pandabearx > FunkyMonkey
> Meepie > FunkyMonkey
> 
> Im pretty sure I married some others but my minds gone blanc sowwyyyy <3<3


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Glass Child said:


> :c


Underneath all that hate and paper bag, there's love. :heart


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i don't know Glass Child at all... xD but ok sure =D


AllToAll said:


> Underneath all that hate and paper bag, there's love. :heart


yes


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

vanilla90 said:


> Funky... WHERE IS VANILLA90 ON THAT LIST!!?


mwahah dam sowwy! I knew their was someone I was forgetting! 
Vanilla90 + FunkyMonkeyyyy! :teeth



PandaBearx said:


>


yayyy LETS \(^_^)/


----------



## Grushenka (Aug 1, 2013)

Fatima22+ ....?


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

scooby said:


> boats, or something.


lololololololol.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I usually don't get into the affairs of others, but:

missamanda + MindOverMood


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Fatima22 said:


> Fatima22+ ....?


Fatima22 + FunkyMonkey <3<3<3


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Fatima22 + FunkyMonkey <3<3<3


According to her profile she is already in love. Bad lucky Funky


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

h00dz said:


> According to her profile she is already in love. Bad lucky Funky


Maybe we were already secretly dating  how would u knoooow!!! xD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

FunkMonkey+ Miss Alice


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

FunkyMonkey + everyone

(he's a real floozy)


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Komorikun + A latino lover in his mid twenties with a good penis


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Komorikun + A latino lover in his mid twenties with a good penis


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


>


False I said let there be blood, although sure why the hell not let there be boobs as well.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Komorikun + A latino lover in his mid twenties with a good penis


I second this, shes got some high/picky standards, but I think if everything went well it would work.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

rdrr said:


> I usually don't get into the affairs of others, but:
> 
> missamanda + MindOverMood


Of all the people I thought I'd never see post in this thread....


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Missamanda and mindovermoon :no

Missamanda and itseasiertorun :yes

Pandabearx needs to hold onto Funkymonkey's tail because he's shipping too many people :whip


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> Missamanda and ItsEasierToRun :yes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


>


Careful it's not wearing a diaper


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Careful it's not wearing a diaper


Lmao I hate you :lol


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Noll :heart jealousisjelly

Got to lurk around some more to find more couples...


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Hush7 said:


> Noll :heart jealousisjelly
> 
> Got to lurk around some more to find more couples...


thank u !! if i had understood what it meant to ship i would of done this myself a long time ago <3 noll love u buddy! *muah*


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> thank u !! if i had understood what it meant to ship i would of done this myself a long time ago <3 love u buddy! *muah*


No problem. Been dying to participate in this thread. I'll keep my eye out and ship you to a girl next time. :lol

:lurk Don't mind me. Just looking for more couples.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Hush7 said:


> No problem. Been dying to participate in this thread. I'll keep my eye out and ship you to a girl next time. :lol
> 
> :lurk Don't mind me. Just looking for more couples.


well if u can find another guy as dreamy as noll (haha good luck!) i wouldn't mind

(please let me know when i go too far with this)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

tannasg said:


> FunkMonkey+ Miss Alice


:cry u stalked me on 3 sites and u still cant spell my name :mum loool 

tannasg + Karenw ^_^



lzzy said:


> FunkyMonkey + everyone
> 
> (he's a real floozy)


looool waaaa U TAKE DAT BACK!! 








(i)ZZY + (stalks profile) Tieffers \(^_^)/



PandaBearx said:


>


Yayyyy ^_^ 








(and eww at the diaper thing mono) LOLOL :teeth



Hush7 said:


> Pandabearx needs to hold onto Funkymonkey's tail because he's shipping too many people :whip


mwahah theirs enough of me to go around  xD
(FunkyMonkey + Hush7) \(^_^)/


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't think anyone has shipped me yet :cry


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Hush7 said:


> Noll :heart jealousisjelly


YES


jealousisjelly said:


> thank u !! if i had understood what it meant to ship i would of done this myself a long time ago <3 noll love u buddy! *muah*


lemme make love to you


----------



## Grushenka (Aug 1, 2013)

Fatima22+Noll 

LOL.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Anybody who can ship themselves in style like this? If not, don't bother.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Beingofglass said:


> Anybody who can ship themselves in style like this? If not, don't bother.


there ya go lad, you can thank me later!
Mail order brides


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

lzzy said:


> there ya go lad, you can thank me later!
> Mail order brides


 Hahaha! I think I'll pass generously :lol


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Is this the right place? 3: 
* Strips*


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I ship Kalliber and Autumn26

I also ship LilyDelia and ThrowAwayMRE


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Fatima22 said:


> Fatima22+Noll
> 
> LOL.


YES let's all just have a giant orgy. anyone else wanna join?


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

h00dz said:


> I don't think anyone has shipped me yet :cry


How about you and SteinerOfThule?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Noll said:


> YES let's all just have a giant orgy. anyone else wanna join?


jealousisjelly+noll+fatima+h00dz+?+?+?+?+?+?+?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

>Orgies
>Ships
>Homosex


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> jealousisjelly+noll+fatima+h00dz+?+?+?+?+?+?+?


I'm in!



Hush7 said:


> How about you and SteinerOfThule?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Thread is too hetero.

AllToAll & lisbeth
Elad & ManOfFewWords
ItsEasierToRun & Monotony


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

kiirby said:


> ItsEasierToRun & Monotony


And this is why I hate you.. :lol


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

SteinerOfThule said:


> I'm in!


awesome! but it looks like its gonna be a gangbang instead of an orgy


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_geez u people still do this  _


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

:tiptoe :teeth


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> :tiptoe :teeth


UPDATED

jealousisjelly+noll+fatima+h00dz+SteinerofThule+KelsKels+?+?+?+?+?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

jealousisjelly said:


> UPDATED
> 
> jealousisjelly+noll+fatima+h00dz+SteinerofThule+KelsKels+?+?+?+?+?


Hm idk Fatima.. but other than that, Im ok with this. Btw, hope youre bringing moonshine too.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Hm idk Fatima.. but other than that, Im ok with this.


:lol


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Hm idk Fatima.. but other than that, Im ok with this. Btw, hope youre bringing moonshine too.


ok sorry fatima ur out...of course its not a party without some moonshine


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

FunkyMonkey + JayM :love

Paul + Meepie :teeth

peril + MooMoo415

Cheesecake + Pumpkin Pie


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> ok sorry fatima ur out...of course its not a party without some moonshine


You can't kick Fatima out. What better way to get to know her than to have her in your group ship? Also, you should add FunkyMonkey into the mix. He's in every ship.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Hush7 said:


> You can't kick Fatima out. What better way to get to know her than to have her in your group ship? Also, you should add FunkyMonkey into the mix. He's in every ship.


ok apologies fatima

UPDATE 2

gangbang 1 (Tuesday) jealousisjelly+noll+h00dz+SteinerofThule+FunkyMonkey+KelsKels+?+?+?+?

gangbang 2 (Wednesday)
jealousisjelly+noll+h00dz+SteinerofThule+FunkyMonkey+fatima+?+?+?+?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Hadron said:


> Just opened this thread out of curiousity and saw that the theme is now "gangbang".
> 
> Is this what SAS is turning into? lol


edit: actually it's all the virginity threads that have orgy discussions


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Hadron said:


> Just opened this thread out of curiousity and saw that the theme is now "gangbang".
> 
> Is this what SAS is turning into? lol


with a name like "hard on" i know ur down for the gangbang


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Hadron said:


> Huh. really. Well, never noticed it.


sorry made a mistake read my edit


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Hush7 said:


> You can't kick Fatima out. What better way to get to know her than to have her in your group ship? Also, you should add FunkyMonkey into the mix. He's in every ship.


Fair enough.. I just don't trust users I haven't seen post. You never know what lurkers/newbies are capable of. :um

Anyways, I think this is turning into a great polygamous relationship/gangbang. Are we adding anyone else?


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Fair enough.. I just don't trust users I haven't seen post. You never know what lurkers/newbies are capable of. :um
> 
> Anyways, I think this is turning into a great polygamous relationship/gangbang. Are we adding anyone else?


Do you know something I don't know? Are lurkers/newbies evil or something? :sus I'm a lurker...


----------



## detweiler (Aug 2, 2009)

JoinMartin where you at?


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

This thread intrigues me


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

So I keep trolin this and the other crush thread looking for my name because I'm a sad and lonely individual who needs an ego boost.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

zomgz said:


> So I keep trolin this and the other crush thread looking for my name because I'm a sad and lonely individual who needs an ego boost.


The feels, I know them.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

zomgz & h00dz


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Fair enough.. I just don't trust users I haven't seen post. You never know what lurkers/newbies are capable of. :um


she's trustworthy, and kinky. trust me.


zomgz said:


> So I keep trolin this and the other crush thread looking for my name because I'm a sad and lonely individual who needs an ego boost.


wanna join our orgy?


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

When you Guys finally do get to carry this out, can you upload some Pictures please?

For science.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Hush7 said:


> Do you know something I don't know? Are lurkers/newbies evil or something? :sus I'm a lurker...


See, that's the thing. Theyre lurkers.. so you don't know if theyre evil or not. ARE you evil....? :sus



Beingofglass said:


> When you Guys finally do get to carry this out, can you upload some Pictures please?
> 
> For science.


Lol! Since when have you been an orgyologist? I dont believe you have the qualifications to be making claims for science.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

For those not included in the above orgy I shall be hosting a second orgy on friday, women only.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Alas Babylon said:


> This thread intrigues me


thats so creepy!  LOL


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


> For those not included in the above orgy I shall be hosting a second orgy on friday, women only.


Wait.. why isn't monots in our orgy/relationship? We could use some beastiality.

No idea if I spelled that right. Apparently firefox isn't into that sort of thing.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Wait.. why isn't monots in our orgy/relationship? We could use some beastiality.
> 
> No idea if I spelled that right. Apparently firefox isn't into that sort of thing.


This thread is going places.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Glass Child said:


> This thread is going places.


Indeed :lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Alltoall and phoenixwright.....

She'll thank me.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Lol! Since when have you been an orgyologist? I dont believe you have the qualifications to be making claims for science.


Orgyologist? That should totally be a real word.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I heard orgies are a good source of energy. Orgyologists across the world seek to provide efficient energy to the masses! If we could just find some way to harness the energy released from an orgy we might be able to break into a new era of energy independence.

Orgy-Powered Cars! 
Orgy-Powered homes!

Think! Think of the possibilities!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> ok sorry fatima ur out...of course its not a party without some moonshine


Haaaaaaaaah!?  :bat That's fine I'll take fatima.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

zomgz said:


> So I keep trolin this and the other crush thread looking for my name because I'm a sad and lonely individual who needs an ego boost.


Don't join those people join Nanamixfatima I think you'll fit into this ship. Nanami_x_zomgz_x_fatima doesn't that have a nice ring to it? :yes


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

This thread


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Monotony said:


> For those not included in the above orgy I shall be hosting a second orgy on friday, women only.


-puts on long wig-


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

rdrr said:


> I usually don't get into the affairs of others, but:
> 
> missamanda + MindOverMood


Ooooh, I'm intrigued. How'd you decide?



Hush7 said:


> Missamanda and mindovermoon :no
> 
> Missamanda and itseasiertorun :yes
> 
> Pandabearx needs to hold onto Funkymonkey's tail because he's shipping too many people :whip


I am so entertained by this thread.



ItsEasierToRun said:


>


:-*

I really should check back here often.


----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> -puts on long wig-


 hahaha that's funny!:teeth


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Whattothink and Rapidfox1


----------



## Grushenka (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> ok sorry fatima ur out...of course its not a party without some moonshine


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

funky and tobi08, haha.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Nobody wants to ship me so I'm shipping myself to h00dz.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Hush7 said:


> Nobody wants to ship me so I'm shipping myself to h00dz.


Oh why hello there...........


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nanami said:


> Haaaaaaaaah!?  :bat That's fine I'll take fatima.


whats up nanami! *throws hands up*... u want some static??? are u challenging our orgy!? fall back homie u ain't about nothin!!!



Fatima22 said:


>


fatima fatima what is the matter.. how come u ain't come up the ladder
so we can be like there's no tomorrow...



Hush7 said:


> Nobody wants to ship me so I'm shipping myself to h00dz.


if u want h00dz u have to take all of us



zomgz said:


> So I keep trolin this and the other crush thread looking for my name because I'm a sad and lonely individual who needs an ego boost.


i call dibs on zomgz!!



KelsKels said:


> Are we adding anyone else?


who else wants to join please post...btw our orgy is gonna have moonshine and pizza hut maybe some party games..


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

jealousisjelly said:


> who else wants to join please post...btw our orgy is gonna have moonshine and pizza hut maybe some party games..


Pizza Hut, huh? So have you changed your evil pizza ways?



Incompl said:


> Whattothink and Rapidfox1


Daww.. they could live on a farm together! And raise sheep!


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> if u want h00dz u have to take all of us
> 
> i call dibs on zomgz!!


I shipped zomgz to h00dz earlier so how about we just break up their ship and you take zomgz and I'll take h00dz? Oh crap, they probably both want in on your fun group ship.

Hey, I thought most guys typically liked being the only guy in a group ship full of women? And stop being so greedy! You're hogging all of the good people. It's not fair to the rest of us.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Pizza Hut, huh? So have you changed your evil pizza ways?


still haven't tried it but if it'll make u happy i'm a nice guy like that... i'm open to _anything_


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Hush7 said:


> I shipped zomgz to h00dz earlier so how about we just break up their ship and you take zomgz and I'll take h00dz? Oh crap, they probably both want in on your fun group ship.
> 
> Hey, I thought most guys typically liked being the only guy in a group ship full of women? And stop being so greedy! You're hogging all of the good people. It's not fair to the rest of us.


i called h00dz before u!! but we'll see what zomgz says..

i gotta get the best people i can cuz nanami called me out

and also ur with us!!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

plz reply


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Limmy said:


> plz reply


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT IIIIIIIIIIIIIIS DIIIIIIIIIIISSSS :rofl

lol epic xD


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Kesker and Milco! : )


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT IIIIIIIIIIIIIIS DIIIIIIIIIIISSSS :rofl
> 
> lol epic xD


itz the meaning of life


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> i called h00dz before u!! but we'll see what zomgz says..
> 
> i gotta get the best people i can cuz nanami called me out
> 
> and also ur with us!!


I know sharing is caring, but I don't want to share or be in a big, kinky group ship.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Hush7 said:


> I know sharing is caring, but I don't want to share or be in a big, kinky group ship.


it aint no fun if the homies cant have none  cooome oonnnnn


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> it aint no fun if the homies cant have none  cooome oonnnnn


You have two group ships. Which one would I end up in?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Hush7 said:


> You have two group ships. Which one would I end up in?


it's up to u... i'll kick out whoever u want me to kick out! (but not noll of course)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hush7 said:


> You have two group ships. Which one would I end up in?


Neither :teeth


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> it's up to u... i'll kick out whoever u want me to kick out! (but not noll of course)





karenw said:


> Neither :teeth


Ok, I'm in the first and Karen is in the second.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Karenw & Paris744 ( both straight)


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Hush7 said:


> Ok, I'm in the first and Karen is in the second.


karen is BANNED for dissing hush...go join nanami karen!!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nanami is cool by me.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

karenw said:


> Nanami is cool by me.


nanami aint **** *middle finger* !!!

she marked out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tannasg - Miss Amanda


----------



## Grushenka (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> whats up nanami! *throws hands up*... u want some static??? are u challenging our orgy!? fall back homie u ain't about nothin!!!
> 
> fatima fatima what is the matter.. how come u ain't come up the ladder
> so we can be like there's no tomorrow...
> ...


Haha what? ladder? :lol


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Tannasg - Miss Amanda


I already shipped u with karenw stop bein greedy!! :teeth



yukikodunkzone said:


> funky and tobi08, haha.


And oh yeah I approve of bein shipped with any1 who takes pics with monkeys!! :yes\(^_^)/


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Too much ship swapping and hoarding going on in here! It's starting to feel rather incestuous.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hush7 said:


> Too much ship swapping and hoarding going on in here! It's starting to feel rather incestuous.


Incesturous no idea what that means but I like how u use big words :yes

suuuuuu Hush7 and Funkymonkey :teeth


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Incesturous no idea what that means but I like how u use big words :yes
> 
> suuuuuu Hush7 and Funkymonkey :teeth


 I can't ship with you! You're already in the perfect ship with Panda! :heart


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> I already shipped u with karenw stop bein greedy!! :teeth
> 
> And oh yeah I approve of bein shipped with any1 who takes pics with monkeys!! :yes\(^_^)/


:teeth hahahaahahaaaa

Karenw & funk the monk


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hush7 said:


> I can't ship with you! You're already in the perfect ship with Panda! :heart


BUT BUT BUT me and panda have an arrangement!! We have an open relationship where we can ship with other ppl sometimes :yes But yeah Panda will always be my oneeee <3 mwaha 



karenw said:


> :teeth hahahaahahaaaa
> 
> Karenw & funk the monk


Yayyy I approve of this toooo \(^_^)/ (sowwy tannsg) U HAD UR CHANCE :teeth


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Fatima22 said:


> Haha what? ladder? :lol


is fatima really your name?? lol i thought it was from this song please leave nanami and join me cuz i love your name


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

You and him.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> You and him.


me and you, yes?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Fatima22 said:


> Haha what? ladder? :lol


theres gonna be a ladder in our orgy.. not sure what we're gonna do with it yet


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Noll said:


> me and you, yes?


Yes and no.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

jealousisjelly said:


> theres gonna be a ladder in our orgy.. not sure what we're gonna do with it yet


:con


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> Yes and no.


yay you said yes!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Noll said:


> yay you said yes!


I want an invite to the wedding. Will there be Swedish Ninjas?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> I want an invite to the wedding. Will there be Swedish Ninjas?


Swedish ninjas..? what's that? :con oh but yeah... everyone is invited! the wedding will take place at IKEA somewhere in Sweden.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Noll said:


> Swedish ninjas..? what's that? :con oh but yeah... everyone is invited! the wedding will take place at IKEA somewhere in Sweden.


Thanks for the invite!  IKEA is the perfect place to get married. We can buy your gifts from the store and you can have your reception there too. Swedish meatballs?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Hush7 said:


> Swedish meatballs?


no, no meat!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I just can't wait for the perfect baby, who'll grow up into a perfect man or wife.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Noll said:


> Swedish ninjas..? what's that? :con oh but yeah... everyone is invited! the wedding will take place at IKEA somewhere in Sweden.


i'll get the happy couple an allen wrench.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

FunkyMonkey and his onesies.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

is everyone ok with a rainbow orgy as i call it...i wanna have at least one person from every race (no jews of course)

is the orgy discussion still going on or are u guys trying to move past that??


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

karenw & superfood
funkymonkey & cuppycake ( I want to matchmake now lol)


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

karenw said:


> *karenw & superfood*
> funkymonkey & cuppycake ( I want to matchmake now lol)


2 women that are straight? :sus

You realize this thread is for a relationships, not a friendships right? lol


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't realise Im free to do as I please 

It's platonic friendships/relationships as well, where were orgies mentioned by the op.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

*strip* is this the right corner?


----------



## Grushenka (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> is fatima really your name?? lol i thought it was from this song please leave nanami and join me cuz i love your name


Ahahah. yes? oh you are joking? :teeth


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Fatima22 said:


> Ahahah. yes? oh you are joking? :teeth


i wasnt joking about u joining me!! me and noll are a package deal


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Charmander said:


> FunkyMonkey and his onesies + Charmander.


yayyy \(^_^)/ ASLONG as u promise to wear this on our date 








and i'll wear my pikachu one <3
(Ok I cheated and added ur name at the end) mwahah 



karenw said:


> karenw & superfood
> funkymonkey & cuppycake ( I want to matchmake now lol)


Awh YEAH cuppycakes awsome :yes We been together awhile tho so ur a bit late to ship us


----------



## Grushenka (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> i wasnt joking about u joining me!! me and noll are a package deal


No haha I meant about you liking my name. And oh yes I see.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Fatima22 said:


> No haha I meant about you liking my name. And oh yes I see.


no i love your name!! but i have some bad news.. noll is missing

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...nk-beer-day-650466/index3.html#post1067006874

we have to get him back so we can be like this


----------



## Grushenka (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> no i love your name!! but i have some bad news.. noll is missing
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...nk-beer-day-650466/index3.html#post1067006874
> 
> we have to get him back so we can be like this


Oh haha. Maybe if you sing some Snapsvisor songs you might find him.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nml and minipeach :yes


----------



## flower (Jan 21, 2013)

nohhh fmonkey : p


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Fatima22 said:


> Oh haha. Maybe if you sing some Snapsvisor songs you might find him.


hes back!!! thank u based god our noll is home


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Whoever asked before, yes. The answer is yes. Probably.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Is this my new corner...* takes coat*


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

*kittyxbabe* & *afff*

Sorry, I just had to.. :b


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

itseasiertorun said:


> *kittyxbabe* & *afff*
> 
> sorry, i just had to.. :b


yes


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm 12 years old and wat iz dis?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea+istayhome


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Man, I'm so not aware of the latest seduction gossip on SAS, somebody's got get me up to date!

I'll ship *komorikun & hoodz*. For obvious reasons - they're both 30+ year old cats.



ItsEasierToRun said:


> *kittyxbabe* & *afff*
> 
> Sorry, I just had to.. :b


:lol that's a good one right there! You're quite the witty basterd man haha



RelinquishedHell said:


> basuraeuropea+istayhome


Medication forum bros, right?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm surprised none of your ships have been sunk by uboats. I myself am avoiding the overly saturated ocean and staying dry high above in an airship.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

mrbacon + kiirby

I just think they would make a really cute couple. srs.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Elad said:


> mrbacon + kiirby
> 
> I just think they would make a really cute couple. srs.


Or you and mrbacon. :idea Or kiirby and you. Or all three in a polygamous marriage.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Or you and mrbacon. :idea Or kiirby and you. Or all three in a polygamous marriage.


I'm the only one for elad and he's the only one for me.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

This ship is big enough for at least six or seven people, come on, all hands on deck!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

zomgz said:


> This ship is big enough for at least six or seven people, come on, all hands on deck!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

On my way to steal yo girl.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Relinquishedhell and barette *hides *


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Ah.. So this thread is back, huh? 



Mr Bacon said:


> :lol that's a good one right there! You're quite the witty basterd man haha


Thank you, my tasty pork friend.. :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I want to post in this thread but feels too weird to me haha.

(I mean except for saying that obviously)


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Elad said:


> mrbacon + kiirby
> 
> I just think they would make a really cute couple. srs.


Yes! I ship Mr Bacon and kiirby too!


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I want to post in this thread but feels too weird to me haha.
> 
> (I mean except for saying that obviously)


I ship you and PaperSamurai, japanese geeks


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

zomgz said:


> On my way to steal yo girl.


The ***** you are!


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Me and half of SAS


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Elad said:


> mrbacon + kiirby
> 
> I just think they would make a really cute couple. srs.





diamondheart89 said:


> Or you and mrbacon. :idea Or kiirby and you. Or all three in a polygamous marriage.





lisbeth said:


> Yes! I ship Mr Bacon and kiirby too!


I am totally okay with all of this.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> Relinquishedhell and barette *hides *


omg I finally got mentioned


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Barette said:


> omg I finally got mentioned


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/search.php?searchid=22601458 :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I still to this day cannot think of SAS pairings. Everyone's too dissimilar and unique it makes me blush and swoon. Plus I only remember like five SAS usernames, which are:

Seafage*; lisbeth; millenniumman75; alltoall; anonymid;

and I'm sure forgetting a few. So I ship everyone above.

Plus like 4,765 usernames of non-active users.

Oh, Barette is a user I remember because she's extremely decent and kind.

So I ship Barette to a better place.

Edit: and Tehuti88! She can go with Barette to that awesome new place.

Edit2: *yeah, I got your name wrong. Stupid tupid upid!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Arnie and Justin Beiber now there's a match made in heaven.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

estse said:


> I still to this day cannot think of SAS pairings. Everyone's too dissimilar and unique it makes me blush and swoon. Plus I only remember like five SAS usernames, which are:
> 
> Seafage*; lisbeth; millenniumman75; alltoall; anonymid;
> 
> ...


You remember_ me_?! Oh my god. Also, I'm going to choose to take this post as shipping me with Barette, AllToAll and Tehuti88 just to put myself in an even better mood.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

mark101 said:


>


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

crimeclub said:


>


Those feels D:


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

we'r.... we're not all gonna make it brahs.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

This gif is brilliant haha


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Hansolo & the collector.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

How about the ones we would like to SHIP to North Korea ??


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Shup said:


> Hansolo & the collector.


lol!


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Shup said:


> Hansolo & the collector.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Pompeii & Crimeclub 

I would have added my name into the mix, but their two names look so cute together. 

Edit: Pompeii & the cheat :heart


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Kalliber said:


> Those feels D:





In a Lonely Place said:


>


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

jealousisjelly and hush7


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

gunner21 said:


>














jealousisjelly said:


> jealousisjelly and hush7


A match made in heaven :love


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cuppy and FunkyMonkey


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> Pompeii & Crimeclub
> 
> I would have added my name into the mix, but their two names look so cute together.


Haha well my relationship with Probably Offline was short-lived, I guess she has some bad (good?) news if she sees this thread.

brb going to try to legalize polygamy.



tannasg said:


> Cuppy and FunkyMonkey


Congrats cuppy we should go on a double date!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Waifu & Cenarius


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Considering some recent developments, Crimeclub and calichick


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Did this not get locked before? but again inspired by 18+ and the what are you doing to get a guy threads: @Cerberus and @calichick


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Whatev said:


> Waifu & Cenarius





gunner21 said:


> Considering some recent developments, Crimeclub and calichick


:yes



Mavrick said:


> That comment he said to that calichick girl though :blush:blush:blush
> 
> it was kinda hot..


Looks like you've got yourself a fan, @crimeclub 
But yeah, that post was pretty inspirational.


----------



## Mavrick (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok so Crime Club and been shipped with BadGirl, Probably Offline, Pompeii, and now Calichick. Really living up to that Mormon name CC.


----------



## Mavrick (Dec 22, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> Considering some recent developments, Crimeclub and calichick


That comment he said to that calichick girl though :blush:blush:blush

it was kinda hot..


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Whatev said:


> Waifu & Cenarius


:lol

Excellent thread necromancy there, bro. 8)


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Mavrick said:


> That comment he said to that calichick girl though :blush:blush:blush
> 
> it was kinda hot..


hey Mavrick... just want to want to say I want to pretend you are a pair of tongs and I am one of those salad serving things with a fork on one side and a spoon on the other... and like for some reason someone is mashing those tongs and the salad tongs that's what theyre called salad tongs. someone is mashing them together at the joint or end of the handel you know as if they are alligator mouths... lol... anyway ill let you tuch my chest. my boobs aren't that big just someimes a C cup but sometimes B depending on the bra lol but they are perky like two large mushrooms or toadstools growing out of my chest and squishy too but they don't dent like mushrooms do when you poke them they go back to where they were hmu eafter you feel up my boobs i'll let you have the pleasure f anin hanging out with me and my cat because I feel niec and I enjoyed talking to you k night mavvyboo.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*I ship myself with Mikasa of Shingeki no Kyojin*


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

@Blushy & @Fruitcake . Just look at their avatars. They are made for each other!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Fruitcake said:


> hey Mavrick... just want to want to say I want to pretend you are a pair of tongs and I am one of those salad serving things with a fork on one side and a spoon on the other... and like for some reason someone is mashing those tongs and the salad tongs that's what theyre called salad tongs. someone is mashing them together at the joint or end of the handel you know as if they are alligator mouths... lol... anyway ill let you tuch my chest. my boobs aren't that big just someimes a C cup but sometimes B depending on the bra lol but they are perky like two large mushrooms or toadstools growing out of my chest and squishy too but they don't dent like mushrooms do when you poke them they go back to where they were hmu eafter you feel up my boobs i'll let you have the pleasure f anin hanging out with me and my cat because I feel niec and I enjoyed talking to you k night mavvyboo.


:rofl Oh Fruitcake...


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Larry Stylinson, the OG's of "shipping"


----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

In a Lonely Place and Probably Offline


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Callsign said:


> In a Lonely Place and Probably Offline


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I like sassy SASers.

So if any young m-- oh, never mind.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Mavrick said:


> it was kinda hot..


You're_ welcome_, crimeclub.

All publicity is good publicity after all right?

Half of the females want on your D now.

congrats.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> hey Mavrick... just want to want to say I want to pretend you are a pair of tongs and I am one of those salad serving things with a fork on one side and a spoon on the other... and like for some reason someone is mashing those tongs and the salad tongs that's what theyre called salad tongs. someone is mashing them together at the joint or end of the handel you know as if they are alligator mouths... lol... anyway ill let you tuch my chest. my boobs aren't that big just someimes a C cup but sometimes B depending on the bra lol but they are perky like two large mushrooms or toadstools growing out of my chest and squishy too but they don't dent like mushrooms do when you poke them they go back to where they were hmu eafter you feel up my boobs i'll let you have the pleasure f anin hanging out with me and my cat because I feel niec and I enjoyed talking to you k night mavvyboo.


This is the greatest post in SAS history.


----------

